# Alice's Wondergasmic Art Boutique ~ SUMMER SALE NOW!~



## Alice (May 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome to my boutique. It's a place for a exclusives. Feel   free to request after reading rules :3
​ *Employees*: 
~M~*
Open for Juniors *
* read postcount &  posting requirements for further information.*

*Services:*


Sets (ava + sig)
Avatars
Signatures
Profile   pics
Transparencies
Gifs from videos
Find    you a pic for set/ava/sig
Making   blends from multiple pics    (depends on given material though)
Banners   for FCs and etc

Everytime you violate the rules, my OP kills a kitten. Be smart, don't violate the rules and save kittens from genocide ​*Rules*:


POSTCOUNT REQUIREMENTS
You  need to be    an active member  with *500+ posts* before     requesting. This is especially important for Junior members, juniors  with lesser postcount will not be serviced :<
 
POSTING REQUIREMENTS
Disable your signature before posting. Here's  how it's done
Do not spam,  doublepost, etc. If you have a question, PM me.
You can't request again until you rep for the  previous one.

Do not  complain in    the thread. If you don't  like result, it's a shame but it will end up in Giveaways, but I don't  wanna hear any "that's not what I wanted" in my thread.
3  days  period  before another  request. *Naturally 3 days after you received your set, not 3 days after you made request >.<*
Give  me a week to  finish  requests
BE WARNED. I DON'T TAKE ALL REQUESTS IMMEDIATELY, BUT WAIT FOR THE LIST TO FULL UP TO SEVERAL REQUESTS. This means that some time can pass before I take it. So either you wait (which is preferable) or you may impatiently delete your request if you need something asap. In any case, I don't slave away here so don't get all riled up if your request isn't taken by the end of the day,
 
STOCK REQUIREMENTS
Please   pick a good stock.   
*Spoiler*: _What's good  and  bad stock?_ 



Good   stock. Clean, noiseless, preferably colorful,  i.e. non  b&w or   sepia, of a good size i.e. no less than 500px  wideWhat's bad stock? Noisy, pixelated, with     strong sharpening, blurry, undersized, etc 




Spoiler tag   your stock if you post image in the  thread
 
MAKING REQUEST REQUIREMENTS


*I'm not taking requests until I'm done with  requests on the list. 

*
*REQUEST TEMPLATE
*
 


*Type of request* -  set,     ava, sig, transparency
*Set size* - senior/junior,   and any   other specific sizes if you want sig  of special proportions.
*Border*      - rounded, no border, dotted, solid, gradient, etc. It would be a  good idea to post an image of border you'd like.
*Effects*  -    State features (for  example, colorization, grain, pattern). It goes for both effects and  lack of effects, i.e. *If you don't want any effects state so*.*
However do not go too much into complex effects. *
First, it's hard to explain and  hence result is likely to be different from what you had in mind.
Second,  trust my taste, beauty is in simplicity :3
 
*Text* - inscription, font      preference, size. *Please put desired text in "______"*
*Stock *- self-explanatory; under spoilertag, or a link.
*Desired    image* - IF  YOU DON'T HAVE  OWN STOCK selected; you can ask me to get one. I do not promise finding super rare stocks, but I will try finding something nice :3 You just need to post, describing manga/anime/movie/character/etc you want picture of (like set of C.C. from    Code Geass and  etc)
*FOR GIFS*​
*Link* - self explanatory;would prefer youtube but will give a shot with other sites. *Also try to find best quality video, i.e. no heavy distortions or pixelation.*

*Time/interva*l - state moment you want to be as start and end; i.g. 2.25 - 2.35. *Please note that interval shouldn't be much more than 10 seconds.
*
*Type *- sig, ava, set.
*Size* - size would only matter for ava, everything else depends on how long your video is.
*Effects* - white out/black out. *Can also add certain light colorization effects, but keep in mind that it would make file larger.*
*Border/stroke* - self explanatory.


*PLEASE BE ATTENTIVE WHEN MAKING A REQUEST. 
*
CHECK CAREFULLY IF YOU STATED WHAT  YOU WANTED. I REDO RESULTS ONLY IF I MISSED SOMETHING; I DO NOT REDO  RESULTS IF YOU FORGOT TO STATE SOMETHING, UNLESS IT'S TEXT. ALSO PLEASE BE CLEAR WHAT YOU WRITE.
Do explain who do you want in your sig/ava. I naturally cannot keep in mind all the characters, so please alongside names describe what he/she looks like in the picture.
Be reasonable about what you want. I'm not doing you and set and transparency and whatever else. Don't ask for variations as well. If I feel like it, and if it's possible to make alternative good-looking variants, I will do so myself.


 
 
*TAKING REQUEST REQUIREMENTS*
You have to take you request from thread by  quoting post with final result, or simply saying that you got it. This  should be done withing a week since result has been posted, otherwise  it will be posted in Giveaways
Save your files please since I delete older entries from image hosting.
*Rep and credit is a  must.  Link to the shop. Credit given either to Alice or M, depending on  who  took your request.*
 
*
And do not complain about speed of work. Also no need to  remind me. When     request is ready I'll link it to your profile/PM it  to you.*


----------



## Alice (May 11, 2009)

FAQ


*What kind of program do you use?*I use Adobe Photoshop
Occasionally Illustrator for vector related tasks.​*What Photoshop version do you use and does it matter?*At the moment CS5. Version doesn't matter since basic functions I use are the same for all versions.

If you use PS for gif editing, I'd say CS3 and CS5 are more suitable for that.

If you work with integrated 3D objects, CS5 is best for you.
​*Can I do something similar in other editor?*Yes of course. Major graphical editors, such as Corel PSP do have exact same functions and even some more fancy ones in terms of default functions and filters. So provided you understand the mechanism behind technique (be it a manual correction, or some kind of fixed action) you should have no problem accomplishing it. Strictly saying, it more so depends on interface you are more used to, since I could see Adobe lovers having certain difficulties with Corel interfaces (such as CorelDraw for example), and vice versa (Illustrator).​*Do you use scripts/plugins?
*Yes I do use scripts (frequently), and actions occasionally.I have few internet favs, but mostly I write both myself.​I occasionally use noise-reducing plugins and histogram equalizers.
​*What kind of Brushes/Textures/Fonts do you use?
*Almost all of them can be found on Deviantart.com and major brush sites such as Brushking or QBrushes.
​*Do you use any Apophysis/C4D renders and do you make them yourself?*I rarely utilize Apophysis renders in set making. C4Ds do appear in work from time to time. However they don't have much of importance in my style because it's not GFX.

I do not use C4D for texture making, only font related renders. C4D light/bubble packs I use, come from DA, just browse through C4D resources.
​*Do you apply any general GFX techniques?*lol no. Takes up too much time, result doesn't come up to scratch in most cases.​*Do you have any tutorials?
*Yes I do and will probably add more tutorials later.


first


second
for minor tips please refer to my blog, *the vision section*
*Can you teach me PS? (>.<)
*No.Everything I know is what you can find in tutorials both here, on DA or elsewhere. However knowing PS doesn't make one better at editing, just like knowing how to play a piano doesn't make a composer. It depends on personal feeling of balance and many other things, so I find "can you teach me PS" topic at least irrelevant. It'd be much better if you tried playing around with functions on your own, hence obtaining a better understanding of what they do and how to apply them to achieve various effects.​*I'm a member on other forum/site/etc, can you make me a set/ava/etc?
*As long as you have an account here, meet posting requirements, and credit me, I see no problem ​However, it doesn't apply to those who do not met requirements and guests. Sorry guys, I don't have time for charities so there's no point asking me :<​


----------



## Uffie (May 11, 2009)

Woooh!  Subscribing


----------



## Alice (May 11, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Woooh!  Subscribing


Excellent :ho
Damn all stuff could get packed into one spoiler


----------



## Tuan (May 11, 2009)

I will be your first <3

*Spoiler*: __ 




*set please*
* junior* and* senior* size avatar please
sig .... just give me something that blow my mind :] 
*no trans please.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 11, 2009)

i'll request here then 



150x150 avatar any borders dont mind


----------



## Pepper (May 11, 2009)

Third request,


A borderless sig with rounded edges, size as in the examples. A 150x150 (I have my reasons) avy with no border and rounded edges. Any effects that you consider look good.


----------



## Alice (May 11, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> I will be your first <3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Hibari Kyoya said:


> i'll request here then
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 avatar any borders dont mind





Pepper said:


> Third request,
> 
> 
> A borderless sig with rounded edges, size as in the examples. A 150x150 (I have my reasons) avy with no border and rounded edges. Any effects that you consider look good.


On it


----------



## Sine (May 11, 2009)

type: avatar
size: 150x150
border: none


----------



## Uffie (May 11, 2009)

Hope you don't mind I took Tuanie's


----------



## Alice (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 







*Spoiler*: _Tuanie_ 








Edit: Oh you beat me to it


----------



## Jimin (May 11, 2009)

I wanted to be Alice's first! 

Talking to Alice made me realize I hadn't had a hot girl as a set in forever. 

Gimme a 150x150 avatar and a sig (whatever size) from these. I want border on both. The rest is up to you. 

Jung Woo-sung
Jung Woo-sung


----------



## Pepper (May 11, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## Tuan (May 11, 2009)

love it 



> *set please*
> * junior* and* senior* size avatar please
> sig .... just give me something that blow my mind :]  *<----*
> *no trans please.



i kinda wanted a sig also. sorry if the text was too small when i first request  dont hate me plz  do it when ever, i'm not in a rush <3


----------



## Uffie (May 11, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> love it
> 
> 
> i kinda wanted a sig also. sorry if the text was too small when i first request  dont hate me plz  do it when ever, i'm not in a rush <3



Ohh, sorry no problem.  I'll do it for you now


----------



## Morphine (May 11, 2009)

A set from this please  Can it have Mr & Mrs Smith written too?
​


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd and resized please, also a 150x150 Avva around her boobs 

Stock

Thanks <33


----------



## Matt Perry (May 11, 2009)

Do you do transparencies?


----------



## Uffie (May 11, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this Trans'd and resized please, also a 150x150 Avva around her boobs
> 
> Stock
> 
> Thanks <33



yes of course


----------



## Tuan (May 11, 2009)

so sexy ;] 
ty. already rep. will cred :3


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2009)

Gahh I totally love it, Thanks Uffie! <33


----------



## Hisagi (May 11, 2009)

Employee huh? Gives off such a naughty innuendo  *subscribing*


----------



## Alice (May 11, 2009)

shiner said:


> type: avatar
> size: 150x150
> border: none





King Lloyd said:


> I wanted to be Alice's first!
> 
> Talking to Alice made me realize I hadn't had a hot girl as a set in forever.
> 
> ...





Morphine said:


> A set from this please  Can it have Mr & Mrs Smith written too?
> ​


On eet :ho


----------



## Alice (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_


----------



## Jυstin (May 11, 2009)

As much as I'd like to help out, I don't have PS nor can I install it(and yes, I have installed things before. My computer just doesn't seem able to support it ), so my editing capabilities are limited :[

I'm ok for certain effects though - mainly resizing, borders, and transparencies 


*Spoiler*: _Examples_ 




*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 






​




*Spoiler*: _Other_ 



​






Though I still doubt I'm any help to you Alice without PS D:


----------



## Uffie (May 11, 2009)

Wait, you want to work here..?


----------



## Jυstin (May 11, 2009)

Alice and I talked about it in VMs and she said I should join, which I wanted to. She tried linking me a PS download, but my computer isn't supporting it. Last time it "installed", it only gave me a useless maze of desktop folders that ended up empty anyway 

If there is a sound way to actually install PS for my PC, I haven't found one that works yet, so my editing capabilities are somewhat limited.


----------



## Dante10 (May 11, 2009)

*Color:* W.e works  
*Text:* Kratos
Sub:  The God of War 
*Image:
Avy:*

*Sig:*

*Size:*
*Avy:* 150x150 
*Sig: *240x400

Misc: simple borders are nice


----------



## Mia (May 12, 2009)

I kinda made a sig of it already but Uffie does it better 


so plox me wants a set of this


----------



## Uffie (May 12, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> *Color:* W.e works
> *Text:* Kratos
> Sub:  The God of War
> *Image:
> ...



I totally didn't read that properly and forgot the text   I tried to add it afterwards but it looked really crappy so I'll just post what I made and let Alice or Hisagi pick it up  Or I'll try again later after class 




Sure thing Mia <3


----------



## Crocodile (May 12, 2009)

Hi Alice
I was wondering if I could get a set done
-------------------------------------------------
*Image*:
(Just the blue haired chick if thats possible)

*Size*: Junior size
*Type*: GF Set please
Dotted please.


----------



## Mia (May 12, 2009)

and avatar?


----------



## Uffie (May 12, 2009)

ohhh sure, sorry.  i'm such a retard today


----------



## Mia (May 12, 2009)

no you're a genius  those are beautifil pek


----------



## Morphine (May 12, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_


I like it very much! Rep now, cred when I use.
​


----------



## Alex. (May 12, 2009)

Hello thar. 
Uhm..I'd like to part-time for your shop if possible and if there are any spots left.


----------



## Uffie (May 12, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Hello thar.
> Uhm..I'd like to part-time for your shop if possible and if there are any spots left.



Well we already have quite a lot of people   I don't know if we have the demand for so many makers 

Also, you have your own shop


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 12, 2009)

Stock:


Size: 150x150
Shape: Rounded


----------



## Uffie (May 12, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Stock:
> 
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Shape: Rounded



On it


----------



## Alex. (May 12, 2009)

Ok. No prob...though don't hesitate to ask for help if you ever need it. 
I know...but I won't to help other people too .
Also a request. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Choose whatever pic you want.
Ava must have dotted border and 130x130...go crazy on the sig.(junior sized)


----------



## Alice (May 12, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Hi Alice
> I was wondering if I could get a set done
> -------------------------------------------------
> *Image*:
> ...


I'll do it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

Will request hurr one day 

*subscribes*


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 12, 2009)

Type: Set
Size: Avy 150x150rounded / sig no bigger than 400x400
Colors: have fun
Effects: Something like the flowers Alice has in her set plz


----------



## Alice (May 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Junjie_ 







A choice between sig and transparency 
*Spoiler*: _Manta Punk_


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 13, 2009)

Set plz
Avy
Size-150x150
Border-rounded
Stock-here

Sig
Size-400x150
Stock-here
Text-Kyubi
Batista is the next Legend to be Killed


----------



## Milkshake (May 13, 2009)

Set plz. <3
Stock

125x125 varietys of borders.
Text (optional) Sweets
Set with curved borders, nice colours and stuff.

Will rep/credit, please and thanks.


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

sweets. said:


> Set plz. <3
> Stock
> 
> 125x125 varietys of borders.
> ...



Got   it <3


----------



## Jimin (May 13, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Junjie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Alice.


----------



## Dante10 (May 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I totally didn't read that properly and forgot the text   I tried to add it afterwards but it looked really crappy so I'll just post what I made and let Alice or Hisagi pick it up  Or I'll try again later after class
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you trash the sig already ? because Ill take it w/o text.


----------



## Alice (May 14, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Ok. No prob...though don't hesitate to ask for help if you ever need it.
> I know...but I won't to help other people too .
> Also a request.
> 
> ...





FoxxyKat said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Avy 150x150rounded / sig no bigger than 400x400
> Colors: have fun
> Effects: Something like the flowers Alice has in her set plz





^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Set plz
> Avy
> Size-150x150
> Border-rounded
> ...


 Alrightey


----------



## Alice (May 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kyoro_


----------



## Crocodile (May 14, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Junjie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow,Thanks Alice


----------



## Alice (May 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 








*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_


----------



## Tyler (May 14, 2009)

Ava: 150x150 dotted light purple border.

Sig: The appropriate size for senior members. I also want a light purple dotted border on the sig as well. I also want my name in cursive font on the sig. Not to bold but you know 

I want it too look nice and clean. Bright as well, also I want the whole imgae as my sig. I don't want her hair cut out of the picture or anything like that. I want the whole image. Okay surprise me


----------



## Uffie (May 14, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Ava: 150x150 dotted light purple border.
> 
> Sig: The appropriate size for senior members. I also want a light purple dotted border on the sig as well. I also want my name in cursive font on the sig. Not to bold but you know
> 
> I want it too look nice and clean. Bright as well, also I want the whole imgae as my sig. I don't want her hair cut out of the picture or anything like that. I want the whole image. Okay surprise me



yah  sure


----------



## Milkshake (May 14, 2009)

Amazing <3 However I asked for a set, and wanted varieties of borders. 
thank you though.


----------



## Alex. (May 14, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kyoro_



 It looks awesome. Thank you.  Will rep and cred.


----------



## Uffie (May 14, 2009)

sweets. said:


> Amazing <3 However I asked for a set, and wanted varieties of borders.
> thank you though.



Ahh, coming upppp


----------



## Milkshake (May 14, 2009)

O I C . Alright, I'm happy to wait


----------



## Alice (May 14, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> It looks awesome. Thank you.  Will rep and cred.


Are you sure about 130x130 thingy? Cause it got me a bit confused


----------



## Alex. (May 14, 2009)

Yeppers, I'm sure. Thanks again.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 14, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! It's awesome.


----------



## Tyler (May 14, 2009)

Can you please use that image instead of the one I provided earlier? This one has way better quality.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 15, 2009)

Can you make my current avatar, rounded and make the lines more "refined" please?


----------



## Uffie (May 15, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Did you trash the sig already ? because Ill take it w/o text.




*Spoiler*: __ 











sweets. said:


> Amazing <3 However I asked for a set, and wanted varieties of borders.
> thank you though.


----------



## Uffie (May 15, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Can you make my current avatar, rounded and make the lines more "refined" please?



Ahh, you meant the Itachi one right?  You changed it back though...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 15, 2009)

I'll give you the stock.
Guys: free Coldplay Album
Rounded and can you make it focusing on Itachi please? 150X150. Thanks


----------



## Uffie (May 15, 2009)

no problem, good choice of character by the way (:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 15, 2009)

. Thank you Uffie


----------



## Milkshake (May 15, 2009)

Omfg I love it <3 Thank you so much


----------



## Crocodile (May 16, 2009)

Hi,It's been 4 days since I last requested.
I would have kept this truly awesome set if I didn't find this mind blowingly epic picturepek
Sorry to bother you again but could I have another set
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Stock:
Type:GF Set.
Size:Biggest I can have it.
Borderotted.

Again,sorry to bother you again


----------



## Alice (May 16, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> Hi,It's been 4 days since I last requested.
> I would have kept this truly awesome set if I didn't find this mind blowingly epic picturepek
> Sorry to bother you again but could I have another set
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Kkay, I'm on it <3


----------



## Uffie (May 16, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> . Thank you Uffie





no problemo


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2009)

Holy shit, thats fucking amazing! Thanks Uffie.


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2009)

Did you miss my request?


----------



## Uffie (May 16, 2009)

No it wasn't, here is the avatar and the sig is on it's way.


----------



## Tyler (May 17, 2009)

Okay make sure its the whole image (her body) and not just her face


----------



## Uffie (May 18, 2009)

here you go princess


----------



## Yαriko (May 18, 2009)

so I was wondering if you could make my current avatar even more pretty?


----------



## Uffie (May 18, 2009)

hope this is ok


----------



## Yαriko (May 18, 2009)

Uffie said:


> hope this is ok



so pretty<333

thanks


----------



## luvi (May 18, 2009)

Hey hey! I wanted to get a set done with this picture please.
I want a Taylor Momsen somewhere in the siggy and a Glamorous maybe. You decide if the sig's too crowded or not.

xoxo.

Here's the stock:
 It's reeeeeally big btw.


----------



## Mai (May 18, 2009)

Request for set please?
Size: senior
Text: 黒執事 (if it's ok)
Border and Design: Anything you like 
Avatar: the girl please?



Thanks


----------



## Tyler (May 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> here you go princess



Thank you  But can I be a prince instead?

I have a penis


----------



## Vix (May 19, 2009)

I'm lazy to do my own stuff 
If you can make me one of this.

Surprise me


----------



## Alice (May 19, 2009)

Akiko said:


> I'm lazy to do my own stuff
> If you can make me one of this.
> 
> Surprise me


On eet


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2009)

Set please.  More than four days have passed since my last request. Ava 150 x 150. Sig - senior size. Some effects please? Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Uffie (May 19, 2009)

Takuji said:


> Request for set please?
> Size: senior
> Text: 黒執事 (if it's ok)
> Border and Design: Anything you like
> ...



I hope it's ok, the image was so low quality though


----------



## Tyler (May 19, 2009)

I have a question about the set you just made me. Was the gray around her mouth, shoulder, and hair done purposely? Because it looks like floating lips.


----------



## Peter (May 19, 2009)

Stock

Set please, I would like the avatar to be 150x150, dotted border. I want the signature to be junior size with transparency + dotted border. Special effects also.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uffie (May 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I have a question about the set you just made me. Was the gray around her mouth, shoulder, and hair done purposely? Because it looks like floating lips.



yes it was


----------



## Vix (May 19, 2009)

Alice said:


> On eet


 
 is there something wrong


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

I like, would really propose to you lol. They're so wonderful Uffie, thanks.


----------



## Mai (May 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I hope it's ok, the image was so low quality though



Thanks Uffie 

*reps* cred when use


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

Your bitch would like an avatar from this: x

Give it a smoke-in-the-winter kind of look with the text Underworld. Focused on Selena's face of course. Something like how I did it myself, but with your own professional touch

Thank you, ladies xx


----------



## Alice (May 20, 2009)

Peter said:


> Stock
> 
> Set please, I would like the avatar to be 150x150, dotted border. I want the signature to be junior size with transparency + dotted border. Special effects also.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


'll see too it 



Akiko said:


> is there something wrong


Nope, I'm just tad busy right now, so it will take time since I have another requests in progress


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

Uffie could you please change the text on my ava..since you made it it should be easy.  Please change it from Erik to Eric.


----------



## Uffie (May 20, 2009)

*please ignore how retarded this post is.. i did it on my phone *



Hisagi said:


> Your bitch would like an avatar from this: x
> 
> Give it a smoke-in-the-winter kind of look with the text Underworld. Focused on Selena's face of course. Something like how I did it myself, but with your own professional touch
> 
> ...



Since alice seems to be pretty busy I'll take this ;pimp



Kyoro said:


> Uffie could you please change the text on my ava..since you made it it should be easy.  Please change it from Erik to Eric.



Ahh sorry I am just so used to spelling it with a k lol. I'll do it for you as soon as - can


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

It's ok. Thank you very much.


----------



## Vix (May 20, 2009)

Alice said:


> Nope, I'm just tad busy right now, so it will take time since I have another requests in progress


 

okay!~


----------



## Alice (May 20, 2009)

Sorry for such delay, rl kept me busy 

*Spoiler*: _Crocodile_


----------



## Crocodile (May 20, 2009)

No problem
It was wirth the wait


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> I'll give you the stock.
> Link removed
> Rounded and can you make it focusing on Itachi please? 150X150. Thanks



Can you make the new one focused on Sasuke(just trying it out). 150x150 rounded please.


----------



## Kizaru (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Set from this. Avatar of guy in the right.

No special request just do whatever you want.  Thanks.


----------



## Alice (May 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Akiko_


----------



## Alice (May 21, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Set please.  More than four days have passed since my last request. Ava 150 x 150. Sig - senior size. Some effects please? Rep + Cred.
> ​





Peter said:


> Stock
> 
> Set please, I would like the avatar to be 150x150, dotted border. I want the signature to be junior size with transparency + dotted border. Special effects also.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





Kizaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started working


----------



## Uffie (May 21, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Can you make the new one focused on Sasuke(just trying it out). 150x150 rounded please.



I got this then 

To be done:

Uffie

-Hisagi
-God of Shinobi

Alice

-Morphine
-Peter
-Kizaru

and that's it


----------



## Vix (May 21, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Akiko_


 

omg!!!!  Nino looks so beautiful! 
I love you for this Alice!  Thanks dear!


----------



## Milkshake (May 21, 2009)

set for Uffie plz and thanks. (:

text:  友人
125x125; avatar variants
curved border for the sig.


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_


----------



## Morphine (May 22, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_



It's prettiful! Thanks! Reps.

​


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Peter_


----------



## Pepper (May 22, 2009)

A borderless signature with rounded edges within the limits. Effects you consider look good and a 150x150 borderless avy with rounded edges focused on her face. :>

Will give loff.


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kizaru_


----------



## Peter (May 22, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Peter_



Thanks, it's great, will give rep and cred.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 22, 2009)

*Waits a bit longer*


----------



## Uffie (May 23, 2009)

Ahh, I'm sorry I've been kind of busy with real life.  I'll finish all of my requests and then I'm taking a break for a while :/


----------



## sworder (May 23, 2009)

Uffie come on


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

Ok Alice. I am ready now. 
Let the good times roll.


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

Pepper said:


> A borderless signature with rounded edges within the limits. Effects you consider look good and a 150x150 borderless avy with rounded edges focused on her face. :>
> 
> Will give loff.



I shall do it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 24, 2009)

any style you want 150x150


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

I'll do this one too. I'll limit myself to two requests at a time. If that's okay Alice.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 24, 2009)

Is mine sized 15x150?


----------



## MIHAWK. (May 24, 2009)

hello gay turtles 

could u make me a sig and 2 avatars from this: 

so here's the thing,well its the same thing as most people ask but with a small adition  for starters if u could keep ONLY those 2 from that pic and make them transparent for a sig and from their heads make one ban and one ginji avatar (their names) both 150x150 and the sig to be max size

BUT for the sig could u cut the get backers title on the upper right and make them kinda sit on it while it is all transparent? 

u know like cut everything but those 2 and the title,make them transparent and where their legs end to put right under the get backers thing


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

*Pepper*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Hibari Kyoya*


----------



## Alice (May 24, 2009)

MIHAWK said:


> hello gay turtles
> 
> could u make me a sig and 2 avatars from this:
> 
> ...


Goddamit Stav you can't even put a clear and short non-blah-blah request 

I'll see to it


----------



## Pepper (May 24, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Pepper*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nicey. Loff given.


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)

Yay 

thank you Uffie


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Stock: Link removed
> Size: 150x150
> Focused on Naruto please.



I'll do yours.

*God of Shinobi*


----------



## MIHAWK. (May 25, 2009)

Alice said:


> Goddamit Stav you can't even put a clear and short non-blah-blah request
> 
> I'll see to it


 
your the best alice   pek


----------



## Yαriko (May 25, 2009)

can you do something to my current ava?


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

Sure, sure Lina...I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Yαriko (May 25, 2009)

simple border please

forgot to mention<3


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

I already did them.  Hope you'll like 'em like this.


----------



## Yαriko (May 25, 2009)

mersi mult


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

No problem Lina. Glad I could help.


----------



## Alice (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _MIHAWK_ 









Sowwy for delay I have uni matters going on


----------



## Milkshake (May 27, 2009)

sweets. said:


> set for Uffie plz and thanks. (:
> 
> text:  友人
> 125x125; avatar variants
> curved border for the sig.



No one did this?


----------



## Uffie (May 27, 2009)

Sorry love I have been busy with real life but I'm online now so I'll do it <3


----------



## Milkshake (May 27, 2009)

its okay  i still love you and your work lol.


----------



## Milkshake (May 27, 2009)

that is gorjuss  thank you, +reps and credit


----------



## Crocodile (May 30, 2009)

Hi 
Could I have a *GF set*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Stock*: 
*Type*: GF Set please.
*Size*: Biggest I can have it.
Thanks.
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alice (May 30, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> Hi
> Could I have a *GF set*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Stock*:
> ...


GF, you mean transparency?


----------



## Crocodile (May 30, 2009)

Why?
Can't you GF it up


----------



## Alice (May 31, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> Why?
> Can't you GF it up


No I don't do it


----------



## Crocodile (May 31, 2009)

Sure you do,you did my current sig all 'GF like'


----------



## Uffie (May 31, 2009)

What exactly do you mean by gf?


----------



## Tyger (May 31, 2009)

May i ask, what is GF?


----------



## Crocodile (May 31, 2009)

Uffie said:


> What exactly do you mean by gf?



A sig with cool effects.
I got the term from you,Uffie


----------



## Alice (May 31, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> A sig with cool effects.
> I got the term from you,Uffie


O I C. You should have told it like this. I was thinking you meant animated set


----------



## Crocodile (May 31, 2009)

Sorry,my bad
I just figured 'GF' was term used by you digital artists
Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Uffie (May 31, 2009)

haha, I'm sorry I probably just made a typo or something


----------



## Alice (May 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Crocodile_ 







Enjoy  <3


----------



## Crocodile (May 31, 2009)

Thats epic
Thanks againpek


----------



## Muffins (Jun 2, 2009)

Request:



Do your thing? ^^


----------



## Alice (Jun 2, 2009)

Aetilius said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your thing? ^^


Will do :ho


----------



## Muffins (Jun 2, 2009)

Would u be so kind as to warn me in pm when its done? 

I forget a lot


----------



## Alice (Jun 2, 2009)

Aetilius said:


> Would u be so kind as to warn me in pm when its done?
> 
> I forget a lot


Of cuz :ho


----------



## Muffins (Jun 2, 2009)

K one more thing

final fantasy series is the best thing ever created pek


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 2, 2009)

nvm, :3 its okay


----------



## Alex. (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok. I'll be doing yours sweets.

If I'm still needed in the shop that is.


----------



## Alice (Jun 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Aetilius_


----------



## Muffins (Jun 3, 2009)

oh wow thats awesome pek


----------



## Pepper (Jun 5, 2009)

A request, 



A 150x150 avy, no border, rounded edges. No border and rounded edges on signature, this size. About as much effects as considered good. 

Will give loff. :>


----------



## Alice (Jun 5, 2009)

Pepper said:


> A request,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's do it


----------



## Pepper (Jun 5, 2009)

That's the spirit.


----------



## Alice (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_


----------



## Pepper (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, awesome. 

Loff given. :>


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 6, 2009)

you guys don't have to do it ; its been days , and your probably busy ;3


----------



## Morphine (Jun 7, 2009)

Set.  
Trans this 
And from this -  150 x 150 close up at their faces.
​


----------



## Uffie (Jun 7, 2009)

sorry guys but my computer completely died a few days ago and I don't have PS at the moment so I can't make anything ;___;


----------



## Alice (Jun 7, 2009)

sweets. said:


> you guys don't have to do it ; its been days , and your probably busy ;3


Let's see, maybe I can help with that 



Morphine said:


> Set.
> Trans this
> And from this -  150 x 150 close up at their faces.
> ​


----------



## Alice (Jun 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 









"njoy


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay Thanks! Just how I wanted it. Reps.
​


----------



## Finkas (Jun 8, 2009)

*Sig Request*
Stock: x
Size: 375x250
Text: Kinky
Border: Rounded

The rest is up to you 
Cred. + Rep.

Please and Thank You


----------



## Alice (Jun 8, 2009)

Finkas said:


> *Sig Request*
> Stock: x
> Size: 375x250
> Text: Kinky
> ...


Ok


----------



## Tuan (Jun 9, 2009)

set please, whoever is free ;3 


*Spoiler*: __ 



stock: Detroit Metal City
size: 400x100  or 400x1xx your pick.
text: Tuanie *dont make it stand out too much 
other: make it epic as possible plz


----------



## Mai (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello again 
request for set please

~no need to resize for sig
~Sai for the avatar (150x150)
~the rest is all up to you, I'd love your style 

Thanks


----------



## Alice (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Alice (Jun 10, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> set please, whoever is free ;3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Takuji said:


> Hello again
> request for set please
> 
> ~no need to resize for sig
> ...


I'm doing it


----------



## Alice (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tuanie_


----------



## Tuan (Jun 11, 2009)

yayyy tks a ton alice :3


rep+cred


----------



## Alice (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Takuji_


----------



## Krix (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey. <3

May I get an avatar out of this:



please and thank you; however you do it is fine.


----------



## Alice (Jun 11, 2009)

Hime said:


> Hey. <3
> 
> May I get an avatar out of this:
> 
> ...


Suuuuuuuuure


----------



## Krix (Jun 11, 2009)

Good. 
can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## Alice (Jun 11, 2009)

Hime said:


> Good.
> can't wait to see how it comes out.



*Spoiler*: __ 







Here you go <3


----------



## Krix (Jun 11, 2009)

you made it so lovely. <333
rep.


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you mind if I could have a set out of this? 



Thanks.


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello! Alice  Help me!!!

I would like a set of this pic:



I like your sets, so you can do what you feel works best.
I think I would like a background, but maybe not.  You decide.  
Avatar: 150 x 150 Close up of his face and include his hands so you can see the wrist tattoos. Did that make sense?

Thanks!


----------



## Mai (Jun 12, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Takuji_



I love it! 
Thank you very much <3333


----------



## Alice (Jun 12, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Do you mind if I could have a set out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Okie-dokie 



Mar Azul said:


> Hello! Alice  Help me!!!
> 
> I would like a set of this pic:
> 
> ...


Sure thing  And what's with that pic Mar ?!


----------



## Alex. (Jun 12, 2009)

Can I do Mar Azul's?


----------



## Alice (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ZigZag_


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 12, 2009)

That's great. 

Thank you.


----------



## Alice (Jun 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mar_


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2009)

Request for Wonder Woman a.k.a. Alice. <3 Stock

Set please. Senior size.


----------



## Alice (Jun 14, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Request for Wonder Woman a.k.a. Alice. <3 Stock
> 
> Set please. Senior size.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



You really are Wonder Woman! Reps!


----------



## Krix (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey there again <3

avatar of this;



150x150 for reasons <333
please focus a bit on the socks and the pig.  

please and thank you!


----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll do it. 

It is done,  *Hime*. 

Hope you like.


----------



## Krix (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you. They are lovely. <333
I have to spread rep around first, but i'll rep you for sure when I can. <33


----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2009)

OK. No hurry. 
Glad you like them.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 14, 2009)

Set Request.



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

Thank you.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 14, 2009)

*Set req.*
Stock.
125x125, mostly around Sasuke
Resized sig (curved) about this size
Text: sweets


----------



## Pepper (Jun 15, 2009)

A request <3



A sig of usual size (This) with no border and rounded edges. A 150x150 avy of her face with no border and rounded edges. <3

Will give loff, per usual.


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Set Request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sweets. said:


> *Set req.*
> Stock.
> 125x125, mostly around Sasuke
> Resized sig (curved) about this size
> Text: sweets





Pepper said:


> A request <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okie dokie  :ho


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 15, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mar_



I love it! I can't believe you could do so much with that crappy pic I provided. 

Thank you


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sweets_


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 15, 2009)

omfg, thank you (: i luv it


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 15, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, it looks great, I'll use it soon! *rep*


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_



Wondergasmic. Will use it soon.

Loff given.


----------



## Tuan (Jun 17, 2009)

when you have time, either one*no rush ^^


----------



## Alex. (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll try and do it Tuanie.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 17, 2009)

avatar please 150 x150 and could you make an extra with itachis face rotated to the right 

Thanks ^^


----------



## Alex. (Jun 18, 2009)

*Tuanie*


----------



## Alice (Jun 18, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> avatar please 150 x150 and could you make an extra with itachis face rotated to the right
> 
> Thanks ^^


I'll do it


----------



## Alice (Jun 18, 2009)

Is this what you wanted? :3


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 18, 2009)

Alice said:


> Is this what you wanted? :3


Ah yes thank yo...can i request another


----------



## Alice (Jun 18, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> Ah yes thank yo...can i request another


Post stock


----------



## Krix (Jun 18, 2009)

Set please!
Senior sized, avatar 150x150 
Work your magic


----------



## Alice (Jun 18, 2009)

Hime said:


> Set please!
> Senior sized, avatar 150x150
> Work your magic


kkay  saves pic :ho


----------



## Krix (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you so much! <3
hot pic, i know >3


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola!



Border: Round edges
Extra: I'd really just like some simple effects on the water. Did that make sense? My English 
Avatar: None. I already have one.

Thanks


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2009)

Mar Azul said:


> Hola!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 19, 2009)

150 x 150 please and thanks


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> 150 x 150 please and thanks


Sure 

Now working on all requests


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

Why hello there  I guess I'll make a request here since I could use another set :3 (you guys have a nice shop btw)


Border:Round Edges please 
Avatar:If you can try getting her head and make the size 100 x 100 also put the initials DQLC on it 
Signature:Whatever size is good for you but if you can try making it medium size 
Extra: Since the background of the image is white can you like try to make the background look pretty please for both signature and avatar?Also for my signature I don't know how to explain this well but wherever you put my username right under it I want this quote under it if you can fit it in "I think I'm changing what people think is sexy.I feel like I have so much to do...My true legacy will be the test of time,and whether I can sustain a space in pop culture and really make stuff that will have a genuine impact." - Lady Gaga
If you can't fit that in that's fine.


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll do Layla's.


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hime_


----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually...I won't be able to do that.  I'll leave in the morning for Greece...morning being 3 hours from now...so I'm not able to do it. 

I apologize.


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2009)

DQLaylaChan said:


> Why hello there  I guess I'll make a request here since I could use another set :3 (you guys have a nice shop btw)
> 
> 
> Border:Round Edges please
> ...





Kyoro said:


> Actually...I won't be able to do that.  I'll leave in the morning for Greece...morning being 3 hours from now...so I'm not able to do it.
> 
> I apologize.


I'm sooo gonna pek you to death 


I'll do this request as well then ;<


----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2009)

Sowwy!

I'll do it!! I promise I'll do it right away!


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

It's ok if you can't do it it's fine theres no need to rush.Kyoro it's really fine if you have to go let someone else do it or do it later.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2009)

It is done! 

Hope you like it.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you I love it it's very pretty!Can you put my username on it too?If you cant fit my name on the avi just put DQLC  I'll go rep you right now and of course I'll give you credit.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2009)

I tried to put http DLQC on the avy..but it really didn't look that good. I could put it on the sig though.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

Alright on the signature put my full username then.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2009)

There you go.  Glad you like it.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

Ah thank you! ^_^ It's very beautiful so is the avatar. I'm gonna go and put it on now of course I will give you credit.I hope you have a good trip to Greece.


----------



## Uffie (Jun 19, 2009)

My computer is apparently being fixed so I shall once again be able to make stuff soon


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 19, 2009)

That's beautiful! I love it so much  
Thank you!!!


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2009)

Alice said:


> ​
> 
> 2 days period before another request
> *Rep and credit is a must. Link to the shop
> *


Rules updated. Now 2 days period and link to shop is obligatory D: Transparencies are available again


----------



## Krix (Jun 26, 2009)

Alice! 

May I have a 150x150 avatar of:



Sakura's face, please? <3 please and thank you~


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2009)

Alice-doll ,



Set size as in all of my other requests (as in the one with the model with glasses), so it matches the stock. Borderless 150x150 avatar with rounded edges. Also make the avatar's focus on her whole body (her face and her legs). Some nice effects, but not too much, since the picture is already pretty rich. Blah blah blah. Will give loff to you and the shop. <33


----------



## Alice (Jun 26, 2009)

Hime said:


> Alice!
> 
> May I have a 150x150 avatar of:
> 
> ...





Pepper said:


> Alice-doll ,
> 
> 
> 
> Set size as in all of my other requests (as in the one with the model with glasses), so it matches the stock. Borderless 150x150 avatar with rounded edges. Also make the avatar's focus on her whole body (her face and her legs). Some nice effects, but not too much, since the picture is already pretty rich. Blah blah blah. Will give loff to you and the shop. <33


It's a deal


----------



## Alice (Jun 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 







Hope you like that


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2009)

Wonderful. Loff given. Will do everything I have to when I wear it. <3


----------



## Krix (Jun 26, 2009)

thank youuu! will cred and everything <33333
rep in 24 hrs


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello 

Another request, pls. 



Border: Round edges
Extra: I really hate the background for this pic.  So, you can change it. Do whatever you like, just no sparkles, pls 
Avatar: Nope! I already have one.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Alice (Jun 26, 2009)

Mar Azul said:


> Hello
> 
> Another request, pls.
> 
> ...


Kkay Marmelady <3


----------



## Zelha (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi!  I'd like a set, please.

Specifications:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Borderless sig with rounded edges, size as in Alice's examples.
*120x120 avatar (might be with rounded edges, no borders) of the same picture below, but centered on the girl's hand.
Gigantic pic here




Thank you!


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2009)

Zelha said:


> Hi!  I'd like a set, please.
> 
> Specifications:
> 
> ...


Sure thing


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







There isn't much that can be done here, sorry. Pic has too many contours and adding any effects would spoil it.


----------



## Zelha (Jun 27, 2009)

It's okay, I adore it! 

My current obsession now has a banner! Thanks so much, Alice!


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 27, 2009)

I love it 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Uffie (Jul 1, 2009)

Finally I have PS again


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2009)

It has been tough without you really


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2009)

Go wild, Alice. Rep + Cred. Really loved the last set you made me 

Sure I did!!! I lurve you too


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Go wild, Alice. Rep + Cred. Really loved the last set you made me


If you say so :3


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 







:3


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

It's amazing  You're great <333 Repped.


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2009)

Np Morph


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 2, 2009)

*Type:* Avatar/Signature
*Stock:* 
[B]Text:[/B] "Cage The Elephant" in fancy font.
[B]Style:[/B] I want something to fit the black and white; possibly some fading, but also with a subtle splash of color.
[B]Border:[/B] Give me a few examples please.

[B]Signature:[/B]

I'd just like a transparent string of words: "Cage The Elephant", using a font similar to this. Thanks.


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> *Type:* Avatar/Signature
> *Stock:*
> [B]Text:[/B] "Cage The Elephant" in fancy font.
> [B]Style:[/B] I want something to fit the black and white; possibly some fading, but also with a subtle splash of color.
> ...


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 2, 2009)

can I have a set please. Rounded border's too.^^;


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2009)

*Shiranui:*


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> can I have a set please. Rounded border's too.^^;


Sure thing :3


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd like to request a set please.  

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Senior sized.  I'm sure you know what would look best so, do what you want with it.  Thanks!


----------



## Uffie (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll do it <3


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 2, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Shiranui:*



That's perfect, thank you Alice. Once I upload them to my photobucket I'll be changing my set immediately. :]


----------



## Alice (Jul 3, 2009)

*@Hyuga Hinata*


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2009)

Wonderful.  

I will rep you now, and will link back to the shop when I use it.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 3, 2009)

Alice said:


> *@Hyuga Hinata*



Don't get me wrong, I like it, but could you please remake it without rounded borders?


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like it, but could you please remake it without rounded borders?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 4, 2009)

Stock Set me, Alice! Use your imagination  Rep + Cred.


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Stock Set me, Alice! Use your imagination  Rep + Cred.


Allrightey


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 4, 2009)

Thankie's, i appreciate it.


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2009)

*@ Morphine *


----------



## Morphine (Jul 4, 2009)

You're the best.


----------



## Emily (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh wow, these are all very, very beautiful! And therefore I'd like to request a senior sized set too.  Rep and credit will be given of course.


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 








Some borders (dotted maybe?) would be nice. Thank you.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll take it


----------



## Alice (Jul 5, 2009)

Also Uffie, select some post of yours with sets you made which you like. I'd like to put links on the first page


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello, again!

Sig request, pls 



I like the background to this pic, maybe it just needs borders or something done to the edges. Idk what I'm talking about, so you decide what looks best. Senior sized.

Gracias!

*Alice, your sig makes me very happy *


----------



## Alice (Jul 5, 2009)

Mar Azul said:


> Hello, again!
> 
> Sig request, pls
> 
> ...


Sure thiiiing  

*love and worship Gackt *


----------



## Alice (Jul 5, 2009)

*@Mar-chan *


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 6, 2009)

beautiful work <3
set plz



125x125
dotted border? 

thanks(;


----------



## Uffie (Jul 6, 2009)

Sure, I got it sweets :3


----------



## Uffie (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope you like it :3


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 6, 2009)

omfg, thank you <3
i love it sooo much(;


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 6, 2009)

Alice said:


> *@Mar-chan *



I love it! Thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 6, 2009)

hey can i get another set,
or do i have to wait? (;


----------



## Sake (Jul 6, 2009)

Set request for Uffie

Size: Junior Member
Stock: None, but I would like a Twilight set please, everything (effects, stock, etc) is up to you. Thank you in advance  /wrists


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2009)

Requesting for a change

Set out of this pic


avie 150x150
sig whatever size looks best within limits
i want avie and sig both rounded
effects just make it look hot


----------



## Sen (Jul 7, 2009)

Set Request for Uffie <3

Size: 
Avy - 150x150 
Sig - Nothing too huge please :3

Border: Dotted
Stock: X X 

Basically I want an ItaDei Lily set, so feel free to use any other Itachi/Deidara Lily pictures as well.  I would like it to look somewhat similar to your Itachi Set Contest entries if possible since I loved how you did those <3  

I'm sure you'll make it amazing, thanks in advance


----------



## Uffie (Jul 7, 2009)

sweets. said:


> hey can i get another set,
> or do i have to wait? (;



Yeah, sure you can. :3



Kazzie said:


> Set request for Uffie
> 
> Size: Junior Member
> Stock: None, but I would like a Twilight set please, everything (effects, stock, etc) is up to you. Thank you in advance  /wrists







I am sure you will enjoy wearing this very much 

And yeah, I am working on everyone else's


----------



## Sake (Jul 7, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I am sure you will enjoy wearing this very much



Yeah, the joy...  Thanks. ;__;


----------



## Uffie (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't get it the same Julie.  There was no blue in that pic so it was kinda hard, hope you like it anyway


----------



## krome (Jul 7, 2009)

Avy

125x125 w/ effects. Dotted border.

Try to keep his jacket out. It looks ugly.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 7, 2009)

alright here's the picture (;

*Spoiler*: __ 








varieties of borders for avatar, 125x125 & 150x150
curved border for sig (;


----------



## Tuan (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you guys take Site banner request? is pretty small banner.. 

couldnt hurt to ask? xD


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh wow looks freaking great like i knew it would. Thanks so much.


----------



## Sen (Jul 7, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Sorry I couldn't get it the same Julie.  There was no blue in that pic so it was kinda hard, hope you like it anyway



Thank you so much~ 

Although I don't mean to be a bother, but is there anyway the black and white parts could be removed=?  And then just leave the overall pictures without the black/white circle and bottom part?  Sorry ;__;  

If not, it's totally fine, I still love it


----------



## Krix (Jul 7, 2009)

Set please!  uffie or alice can do it 



*avatar:* rounded, if it looks good. <3 borders like  this please. 
Avatar centered of Rika's face [girl with blackish hair].

*sig:* please take off the logo at the top. make the signature small-ish, like Sweet's so it say, but it's really up to you  add whatever effects look good. 

thank you!


----------



## Izumi (Jul 8, 2009)

Requesting here since everyone seems to love it. 

sig
A sig with nice effects. With either rounded or dotted borders. Thank you. ^^

avatar
125 x 125 with nice effects too and either rounded or dotted borders. Thank you. <3


----------



## Uffie (Jul 8, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:


> Avy
> 
> 125x125 w/ effects. Dotted border.
> 
> Try to keep his jacket out. It looks ugly.





sweets. said:


> alright here's the picture (;
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



ok, you guys are up next :3



Tuanie-sama said:


> Do you guys take Site banner request? is pretty small banner..
> 
> couldnt hurt to ask? xD



umm, if you're really specific about size and stuff I shall see what I can do 



Sen said:


> Thank you so much~
> 
> Although I don't mean to be a bother, but is there anyway the black and white parts could be removed=?  And then just leave the overall pictures without the black/white circle and bottom part?  Sorry ;__;
> 
> If not, it's totally fine, I still love it









Hime said:


> Set please! : love uffie or alice can do it : hurr
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Izumi said:


> Requesting here since everyone seems to love it. : X3
> 
> sig
> A sig with nice effects. With either rounded or dotted borders. Thank you. ^^
> ...




sure thing, I'll try get everything done as soon as possible.

everyone else that said thanks, you're welcome of course :3


----------



## Uffie (Jul 8, 2009)

On another note, I am also looking for a new maker to help me out whilst Alice is away so if anyone is interested let me know please! <3


----------



## Izumi (Jul 8, 2009)

I can help. Part-time only though. pek
You can check out my examples in my shop. ^^


----------



## Sen (Jul 8, 2009)

Perfect, thanks Ella pek


----------



## Tuan (Jul 8, 2009)

> umm, if you're really specific about size and stuff I shall see what I can do



yayy! we'll i'm working on the logo of our site right now. I'll come back when is done :3 so i can give you the img for it xD


----------



## Peter (Jul 8, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:


> Avy
> 
> 125x125 w/ effects. Dotted border.
> 
> Try to keep his jacket out. It looks ugly.



I'll do this.


----------



## Peter (Jul 8, 2009)

Here is the avy for Uchiha Karin, I hope it's good enough.


----------



## krome (Jul 8, 2009)

^ Thanks.  It's cute.

Though, could you make his face more visible? If not, then it's fine.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 8, 2009)

oh . my . shiz 
i love it so much, i want to eat it :3
thank youuuuuu <3


----------



## Tuan (Jul 8, 2009)

Am back with the banner request  
I didnt get the logo done so i'm just going to give you some image see what you can work with ok?

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Type:* Bannger
*Size:* 835x200? the height can be bigger if you want. ( i know the width is a little big, you can just put everything to the left and make it transparent going to the right and fades away? :/ idk just throwing ideas out there
*Text:* " Welcome to *HeLL* " 
( HeLL is our site name and our legion name, so can you make that stand out more? and bigger than the "welome to")

*Site:* 
(the banner is white just to give u an idea how big is it. )

*Info:*
What I have in mind for the banner: 
The yellow skull in the middle and put the wings between the skull. There are 2 wings that i have in mind but you can pick one that you like to work with.  

add effects and do whatever you have to to make it look epic as possible lol. hope i'm not asking too much. thank you if you could make this happen :] i've been working hard on the forum, now i just need a good looking banner ^__^ 


so yeah here are the images. 





Skull:


Wings:


----------



## Morphine (Jul 9, 2009)

Set request for my addiction Alice :3 Not in a hurry, when you're done with the other requests/have time/feel like it. 



Trans + resize for the sig (within senior limits) and an ava 150 x 150 with some effects please. Rep + Cred.


----------



## Muffins (Jul 9, 2009)

Can i ask a request without pic? <3

if so could u make me a sig of ichigo 100%

of toujo 

preferably ecchi


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello. Nice graphics you got there, guys. 

Me wants a set out of this. (Can you also remove the logo on the bottom?)  Senior size, please.

Thank you.


----------



## Krix (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, that is lovely.  Thank you.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 10, 2009)

Could you please do a set with this?


----------



## Uffie (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok everyone:

Izumi
Tuanie
Aetilius
Muffin
Gabzilla

I'll try get everything done asap.

Also, Morphine I am not sure when Alice will be back or if she'll see that :/  Do you want one me or Izumi to do something for you in the meantime?


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll be working here until Alice is back, everyone. ^^


----------



## Morphine (Jul 10, 2009)

@ Uffie and Izumi: well if she'll be long either of you is free to take the request.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

And what is that, Morphine?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 10, 2009)

@ Izumi



Morphine said:


> Set request for my addiction Alice :3 Not in a hurry, when you're done with the other requests/have time/feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trans + resize for the sig (within senior limits) and an ava 150 x 150 with some effects please. Rep + Cred.



my request.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 10, 2009)

Izumi I know you wanted a different pic for the avatar but the detail kept disappearing when I cropped it   I'm sorry, if you wanna choose another pic I'll be happy to make you an avy out of that?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2009)

Avy request for uffiepuff.

150 x 150, same border as the avy I'm wearing now (should be easy, you made that too lol). You could actually just get away with resizing it to 150 x 150 instead of cropping it, since the picture is 300 x 300 and I don't really want it cropped. Also, I want the massive white outline gone. I don't know how you'd do it, just blend it or something? Either way, I'd just like that gone. Other than that, just work your magic. Please and thankies.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 10, 2009)

Tuanie and Aetilius, I haven't missed you guys out it's just your requests are a little harder and take slightly longer


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you! It's perfect. pek

I would have to wait for 1 day to spread rep..sorry.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 10, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Tuanie and Aetilius, I haven't missed you guys out it's just your requests are a little harder and take slightly longer



Perfect.

Thank you


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

Morphine said:


> @ Izumi
> 
> 
> 
> my request.



I'll do it, alright Uffie?



Uffie said:


> Izumi I know you wanted a different pic for the avatar but the detail kept disappearing when I cropped it   I'm sorry, if you wanna choose another pic I'll be happy to make you an avy out of that?



Thanks Uffie. It's perfect. <3


----------



## Uffie (Jul 10, 2009)

sure thing, go for it!  feel free to pick up any requests that you wanna do really


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Uffie. <3


----------



## Morphine (Jul 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Thanks Uffie. <3



You have to wait for spread, dear. repped you yesterday. OMG he is sooo cute!!! Gonna use later today omg kawaii


----------



## Alice (Jul 12, 2009)

Shortly back. Will do some requests till Wednesday  Anyway, who's up to it, please post :3


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2009)

*Stock:* link
*Border:* I'd like a few different borders, please.
*Size:* 150x150
*Effects:* Some simple effects that emphasize and complement the picture.

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Alice (Jul 13, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> *Stock:* link
> *Border:* I'd like a few different borders, please.
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Effects:* Some simple effects that emphasize and complement the picture.
> ...


Sure I'll do it


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you, Alice.


----------



## Alice (Jul 13, 2009)

*Shiranui*


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2009)

An avy request for uffiepuff please~

Actually, if you're not busy, could you make two avys? You'll see what I mean once you look at the picture.

I would like two avys, one for each of them. If you are busy or don't feel like making a second one, then I just want the one on the bottom. Same border as always and whatnot. <3

Please and thank youuuu~


----------



## Uffie (Jul 13, 2009)

Get lost


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Get lost



Well excuse me, but this is horrible customer service.


----------



## Sen (Jul 13, 2009)

Request for Uffie 

Avy~
Stock
150x150
Dotted Border
Effects: Up to you <3  Not too much but make it pretty please. :3

Sig~
Stock
Render (Just the pokemon/fox-creature)
Effects: Just make sure the colors fit with the avy please 

Thanks Ella


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Shiranui*



Ah, thank you, I love them. Is it possible to smooth the pink line at the bottom (middle), to make it more subtle?


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2009)

Like this? If not just pick ava with border you like and I'll make effects more subtle


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2009)

Alice said:


> Like this? If not just pick ava with border you like and I'll make effects more subtle



Those look perfect! I especially like the border on the second one, its unique. Can you do the same to the one with no border? These three are my favorite borders.


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Those look perfect! I especially like the border on the second one, its unique. Can you do the same to the one with no border? These three are my favorite borders.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2009)

Alice said:


>



Thanks again. I apologize for being so difficult.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll do them tonight guys


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 14, 2009)

Avy please

Stock: *Kuromaru and Kiba

Border: One Rounded and One Thin black

Size: 150x150

Red and credit thank you


----------



## Sine (Jul 14, 2009)

stock: xx
type: avatar
size: 150x150
border: none
other: could i have something just like the blue effect here but pink instead

if its doable


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy please
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





Shiner said:


> stock: xx
> type: avatar
> size: 150x150
> border: none
> ...


Sure thing ;3


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2009)

*Shiner
*

Tell if anything needs to be fixed


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2009)

*Grimmjow*


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 14, 2009)

stock: here
type : set
size: 125x125, some 150x150
border: dotted
other: resized please, and nice effects (;


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful. Thank you rep and credit.


----------



## Sine (Jul 14, 2009)

nothing needs fixing 
it's marvelous 

thanks alice


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 15, 2009)

Stock:  
Type:  Set
Size:  Senior
Border: no preference
Other:  I need the text "One Piece Strawhat Reunion Contest"  to appear somewhere on it.  Here is an example of what I mean...

Other than that, do what you want.


----------



## Alice (Jul 15, 2009)

sweets said:


> stock: here
> type : set
> size: 125x125, some 150x150
> border: dotted
> other: resized please, and nice effects (;





Nuriel said:


> Stock:
> Type:  Set
> Size:  Senior
> Border: no preference
> ...


I'll see to it (;


----------



## Alice (Jul 15, 2009)

*Sweets*


----------



## Alice (Jul 15, 2009)

*Nuriel*


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 15, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Sweets*



Could you lighten it up a bit?  I love it but the original colors of the picture are too darkened for my liking. If you don't want to, it's fine.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello there.
Just wanted a set with this:

Just make it pretty.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll do it for you :3


----------



## Tuan (Jul 15, 2009)

Uffie were you able to take my banner request? If can't I can always ask someone else to do it


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 15, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Nuriel*



Amazing work.  You are a set making Goddess.


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 15, 2009)

Set pretty pl0x? 

Ahem, for the av, I'd like a rounded border and on Mia's face (lady to the far right). For the set itself, go wild. I'm sure I'll be pleased with whatever you come up with. All junior sized, please. =)


----------



## Alice (Jul 16, 2009)

sweets said:


> Could you lighten it up a bit?  I love it but the original colors of the picture are too darkened for my liking. If you don't want to, it's fine.



Text and effects are less transparent now though


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 16, 2009)

DDL HF

Dark colors, have the sig say "Temptation of the Serpent"


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2009)

{Snake 4}

Avatar plz. 150 x 150. Rounded, white border.


----------



## Alice (Jul 16, 2009)

Chimes said:


> Set pretty pl0x?
> 
> Ahem, for the av, I'd like a rounded border and on Mia's face (lady to the far right). For the set itself, go wild. I'm sure I'll be pleased with whatever you come up with. All junior sized, please. =)





Hisagi said:


> Sakura expected Naruto would give up
> 
> Dark colors, have the sig say "Temptation of the Serpent"





Morphine said:


> Sakura expected Naruto would give up
> 
> Avatar plz. 150 x 150. Rounded, white border.


No problem. Will do this evening :3


----------



## Izumi (Jul 16, 2009)

I love the sets this shop makes. 
A nice set please, out of this. ^^

*Spoiler*: _big warning_ 








junior sized. thanks!


----------



## Uffie (Jul 16, 2009)

Oooh I'll take Ron-Ron too 

Tuanie: I am so sorry I  actually just sort of forgot when your request was a couple of pages back   I'll try do it for you now :3


----------



## Tuan (Jul 16, 2009)

is fine, i was j/w cause you didnt reply back ;3 
n/p


----------



## Uffie (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry Julie but I couldn't get the colours the same   The sig pic was too pixelated and without my tablet I couldn't fix it up properly, I tried to get it as close as possible though :/

Everyone else's is coming up too :3

oh wait, wrong image extension.. just need to change it quickly


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello, again!

Set request,pls! 

Avatar: Senior Size and round edges. If the background could be blue, that would be perfect!



Sig: If the background/his clothes could be different shades of blue, I would love it too much. <3 You decide the design/whatever looks best. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thank you!


----------



## Alice (Jul 16, 2009)

*Morphine*


----------



## Alice (Jul 16, 2009)

* Hisagi :3*


----------



## Alice (Jul 16, 2009)

*Chimes*


Notify me if anything  Couldn't think anything better but trans fot this pic


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 16, 2009)

Ohohoho, thank yooou~ Rep and cred coming your way. <333


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 16, 2009)

thank you ~ rep and cred [when i use] coming your way as well


----------



## Krix (Jul 17, 2009)

i don't care who does this request ~

stock!

keep the sig small if you can, and 150 x 150 avatar of the blue haired girl, rounded borders for both the sig and avatar if you can <3 thank you.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 17, 2009)

Alice said:


> * Hisagi :3*



awesome alice i love it


----------



## Alice (Jul 17, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I love the sets this shop makes.
> A nice set please, out of this. ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: _big warning_
> ...





Hime said:


> i don't care who does this request ~
> 
> stock!
> 
> keep the sig small if you can, and 150 x 150 avatar of the blue haired girl, rounded borders for both the sig and avatar if you can <3 thank you.


I'll try to


----------



## Muffins (Jul 17, 2009)

yay i got skipped <3


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 17, 2009)

I has a request.



Anything will do, i do like the set you made for Hisagi so something along those lines. Thanks.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry tsuna, I had no idea who this person was - I hope it's her lol.  Also, I could only find terrible quality pictures   I'll remake it for you if you have a better pic ;<


----------



## Alice (Jul 17, 2009)

*Izumi*


----------



## Alice (Jul 17, 2009)

*Hime*


----------



## Muffins (Jul 17, 2009)

id give a picture if i found something quality worth too 

ty for the sig ^^


----------



## Alice (Jul 17, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I has a request.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything will do, i do like the set you made for Hisagi so something along those lines. Thanks.


I'll do it in dark colors then :3


----------



## Krix (Jul 17, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Hime*



HOLY SHIT I LOVE IT


----------



## Kek (Jul 17, 2009)

set please.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a different request fo' you guys.



Make it pretty, avie with Hinata's face.

And write "KibaHina is love" at the bottom please.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 17, 2009)

Kek said:


> set please.





Fujioka said:


> I have a different request fo' you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do them :3


----------



## Izumi (Jul 17, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Izumi*




Waaah. 
Thank you!


----------



## Alice (Jul 18, 2009)

*Kizaru*


----------



## Alice (Jul 18, 2009)

Mar Azul said:


> Hello, again!
> 
> Set request,pls!
> 
> ...


fine cwb is gonna do it you hoe


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 18, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Kizaru*



Thanks so much, hope you don't mind if I don't use it till monday.


----------



## Alice (Jul 18, 2009)

*Mar Azul*


----------



## Sen (Jul 18, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Sorry Julie but I couldn't get the colours the same   The sig pic was too pixelated and without my tablet I couldn't fix it up properly, I tried to get it as close as possible though :/



It looks really awesome, thanks pek

Will wear probably tomorrow since I still love my ItaDei set


----------



## Crocodile (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a request
-------------------------
Stock: 
Type: Set
Size: The biggest I can have it.

Dotted border for the avatar please.
--------------------------
Thanks


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> I have a request
> -------------------------
> Stock:
> Type: Set
> ...


Kay, will do


----------



## Kek (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Muffins (Jul 19, 2009)

could u do something with 

Link removed

for me? ^^


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2009)

*Crocodile*


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 19, 2009)

I luv it, it's perfect.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 19, 2009)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same or different as avatar
Extra: Any effects will do

Thank you <3


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 20, 2009)

set for Uffie plz :3


both 125x125 and 150x150
dotted bordered avatar, curv. bordered set
text: sweets


----------



## Alice (Jul 20, 2009)

Tuna Salad said:


> could u do something with
> 
> AMG S2ED1
> 
> for me? ^^





Ema Skye said:


> *Avatar*
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Any
> Extra: Any effects will do
> ...


Let's see


----------



## Muffins (Jul 20, 2009)

sounds good pek


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Can you make this into an avy.Yes,I know what it looks like.


----------



## Muffins (Jul 20, 2009)

*LOL*         .


----------



## Alice (Jul 20, 2009)

Tuna Salad said:


> *LOL*         .


Don't spam please.





Here's your set :3


----------



## Alice (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ema Skye*


----------



## Muffins (Jul 20, 2009)

Im sorry for spam and the set is simple, and still so amazing pek

i love aya


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 20, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Ema Skye*



Thanks for the set Alice <3 *rep*

Is that Lily Cake I see in the sig?


----------



## Alice (Jul 20, 2009)

Revy said:


> Can you make this into an avy.Yes,I know what it looks like.


I'll do these iron tits asap 



Tuna Salad said:


> Im sorry for spam and the set is simple, and still so amazing pek
> 
> i love aya


No problem 



Ema Skye said:


> Thanks for the set Alice <3 *rep*
> 
> Is that Lily Cake I see in the sig?


Yush  Texture says so :ho


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Alice.


----------



## Alice (Jul 20, 2009)

*Revy*


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Too awesome.

Thank you again. I wish I could give cred,but I'm sig banned.
But I'm gonna rep you twice and if anyone asks about my ava, I'm gonna make damn sure they know you made it.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 20, 2009)

request for alice since uffie kinda busy these days :3 


*Spoiler*: __ 






try your best and give me one of those sexy borders ;D


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2009)

Avatar of Naruto on the bottom panel, size 150x150, black and white  border and a dotted border please. Thanks.


----------



## Alice (Jul 21, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> request for alice since uffie kinda busy these days :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Cyborg Franky said:


> Avatar of Naruto on the bottom panel, size 150x150, black and white  border and a dotted border please. Thanks.


Okays


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you Uffie pek it's amazing, just like i knew it would be <3


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 21, 2009)

Set plox 



Transparency please. Also write Beyond Birthday somewhere on it in black. I'd like the av to be focused on his face.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mish (Jul 21, 2009)

Can I have a set pl0x?
And can you put text on it Saying "Happy B-day Sasuke" anywhere is fine.



Thanks.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 22, 2009)

Lanna said:


> Can I have a set pl0x?
> And can you put text on it Saying "Happy B-day Sasuke" anywhere is fine.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do this :3


----------



## Alex. (Jul 22, 2009)

Could I take Alixandritee's?

That is if I'm still a worker here.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 22, 2009)

sure thing, go for itttt


----------



## Alice (Jul 22, 2009)

*Tuanie*


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 








Sorry for delay :3


----------



## Tuan (Jul 22, 2009)

lovely ty rep+cred >:3


----------



## Alice (Jul 22, 2009)

*Cyborg Franky*


----------



## Krix (Jul 22, 2009)

an avatar please pek



just around sai's face


----------



## Alex. (Jul 23, 2009)

Will do.  
Unless anybody else wants to take it.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2009)

150 x 150 no border some effects











whenever you can baby will give rep repeatedly


----------



## Alice (Jul 23, 2009)

Morphine said:


> 150 x 150 no border some effects
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do


----------



## Alex. (Jul 23, 2009)

*Alexandritee*


----------



## Mish (Jul 23, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I'll do this :3



Thanks, and could you make a version without the text too?


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 23, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Alexandritee*



PFPFPDSLGTIOFJH, J

Thank you so much


----------



## Alice (Jul 23, 2009)

*Morphine*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll come back soon. Great work, Alice <333.


----------



## Krix (Jul 23, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Will do.
> Unless anybody else wants to take it.



okay, cool


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 23, 2009)

Set with this, please. Do whatever you want with it if you could add a "Sakuhina" somewhere that would be awesome.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 23, 2009)

Set for Uffie plz, junior sized
Go wild with it 
You can add in a Nejiten anywhere if you wanna


----------



## Zelha (Jul 23, 2009)

Set please? 



Rounded borders are for the win.


----------



## Alice (Jul 24, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Set with this, please. Do whatever you want with it if you could add a "Sakuhina" somewhere that would be awesome.





Zelha said:


> Set please?
> 
> 
> 
> Rounded borders are for the win.


Working magics


----------



## Alex. (Jul 24, 2009)

*Hime*


----------



## Krix (Jul 24, 2009)

thank yew


----------



## Mish (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank yew. Tis awesome.


----------



## Alice (Jul 24, 2009)

*gabzilla*



*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 24, 2009)

Alice said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sigs_



God, that's so beautiful

Thank you <3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 24, 2009)

*Avatar Request for Uffie or Alice*

Size: 150x150
Image: Link removed
Border: Dotted and whatever you see fit.
Other: Have fun with it.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Alice (Jul 25, 2009)

*Zelha*


----------



## Alice (Jul 25, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Avatar Request for Uffie or Alice*
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Image: Sepet
> ...


Will do this evening


----------



## Zelha (Jul 25, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Zelha*



OMG I LOVE YOU! 

Tis brilliant, baby, thank you! 

Edit: Uhm... yeah, I think the ava was junior sized, after all. o_O



Alice said:


> *Zelha*



Edit the second: NOW I LOVE YOU MOAR.  pek


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 25, 2009)

Can I has request?





Can I have the avi only with the blue star?

Thank you, will rep and spread hiv.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 25, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Can I has request?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mine!


----------



## Alice (Jul 26, 2009)

*Brandon Heat*




enjoy 
*
edit* whoops I did a set


----------



## Alex. (Jul 26, 2009)

*Burnt Marshmallows*


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 26, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Burnt Marshmallows*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much, it looks wonderful.

Let me spread my hiv.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 26, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Brandon Heat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing work.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2009)

Harro Alice,



Set of the whole picture, 150x150 avatar of her face when talking on watermelon. Dotted border on avatar. Loff and all that jazz will be given.


----------



## Alice (Jul 26, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Harro Alice,
> 
> 
> 
> Set of the whole picture, 150x150 avatar of her face when talking on watermelon. Dotted border on avatar. Loff and all that jazz will be given.


She's done for


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 26, 2009)

Do you lovely people merge images?


----------



## Alice (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Do you lovely people merge images?


Depends. What images are those?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2009)

Alice said:


> She's done for



Good.        :ho


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 26, 2009)

Alice said:


> Depends. What images are those?





Merge with any photo of Sasuke and Patrick Bateman(Christian Bale)

I would do it myself but I don't know how to


----------



## Alice (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Merge with any photo of Sasuke and Patrick Bateman(Christian Bale)
> 
> I would do it myself but I don't know how to


Collage type? Sure, but that's gonna wait for tomorrow. Is that alright?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 26, 2009)

Alice said:


> Collage type? Sure, but that's gonna wait for tomorrow. Is that alright?


Yes. that's it!

Aww cheers hun


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 26, 2009)

Can I get an ava of Sasuke in the top panel? One without any brushing and one with would be great.


----------



## Alice (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pepper*


----------



## Alice (Jul 27, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Can I get an ava of Sasuke in the top panel? One without any brushing and one with would be great.


Sure


----------



## Alice (Jul 27, 2009)

Is that what you wanted?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 27, 2009)

Alice said:


> Is that what you wanted?


These are awesome, will use soon thanks.


----------



## Alice (Jul 27, 2009)

*Sasuke Bateman*



^ this one is stylized for comic

Hope it's what you wanted, enjoy :3


----------



## Uffie (Jul 27, 2009)

sorry it took so long sweets :3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 27, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Sasuke Bateman*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 words can't do justice If i was to describe how i feel pek


----------



## Tuan (Jul 27, 2009)

request for whoever is free >_^


sig

*Spoiler*: __ 












avy 150x150



please and ty


----------



## Alex. (Jul 27, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> request for whoever is free >_^
> 
> 
> sig
> ...



I shall take this one.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 27, 2009)

Uffie said:


> sorry it took so long sweets :3



thank youuuuu <3 pek


----------



## Rika (Jul 28, 2009)

Avy Requests :3



Could you just add simple effects? Don't change the color or brightness. Just glam them up with some glitter and glows? 

And dotted colored borders to each please?

Thanks 

Will rep twice and cred >:3


----------



## Alice (Jul 28, 2009)

Rika said:


> Avy Requests :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yups    :3


----------



## Alex. (Jul 28, 2009)

Tuanie-sama


----------



## Tuan (Jul 28, 2009)

yayy looks awesome :3 ty


----------



## Alice (Jul 28, 2009)

*Rika*


Enjoy pls


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 28, 2009)

Avy


Is it too small to merge it with a picture of Patrick Bateman?


----------



## Alice (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Avy
> 
> 
> Is it too small to merge it with a picture of Patrick Bateman?


Ok, no problem :3


----------



## Rika (Jul 28, 2009)

Alice said:
			
		

> *Rika*
> 
> 
> Enjoy pls



OMGigfjirjgpsdjfp;;34;5;6

I love them 

I don't know which one to use first 

Thank you! 

Will rep again and will cred


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> Ok, no problem :3



Thank you


----------



## Alice (Jul 29, 2009)

*Bateman*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 29, 2009)

perfect, dunno which to use first


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2009)

Just 23% Believe Health Care Costs Will Go Down if Reform Passes Congress.

set me Alice


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey, Alice/Uffie. Can you add some of your special effects onto my current avatar? Just think of my avatar as stock.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 29, 2009)

^ sure thing :3


----------



## Alice (Jul 30, 2009)

Morphine said:


> this
> 
> set me Alice


Yes yes I'll do it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> ^ sure thing :3



Uffie, can you round it so its as rounded as Alice's current avatar? Can you make one without any special affects(just make it as rounded as Alice's avatar) and one with special affects and rounding? I'll give you 2 extra reps


----------



## Uffie (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah sure, do you want the DBZ avatar of the Itachi one?


----------



## Alice (Jul 31, 2009)

*Morphine*


Sowwy for delay


----------



## Morphine (Jul 31, 2009)

you're a miracle, Alice <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Yeah sure, do you want the DBZ avatar of the Itachi one?



Itachi please.


----------



## Zelha (Jul 31, 2009)

OMG Alice, Uffie, anyone, pleasepleaseplease set me with this! 

Please? 

Edit: junior ava, btw..


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 1, 2009)

I can has another set plz.



I will give cookies and milk~


----------



## Alice (Aug 1, 2009)

Zelha said:


> OMG Alice, Uffie, anyone, pleasepleaseplease set me with this!
> 
> Please?
> 
> Edit: junior ava, btw..





Burnt Marshmallows said:


> I can has another set plz.
> 
> 
> 
> I will give cookies and milk~


Yeah yeah


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you~  I will give cookies and milk.

EDIT: w8 must spread.


----------



## Rika (Aug 1, 2009)

Senior set pl0x 




*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









- Go crazy with effects
- Add text if you'd like
- Dotted borders

Thanks


----------



## Damaris (Aug 1, 2009)

stock
request: sig set
size: junior
effects: go crazy
text: Marina
border: dotted

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zelha (Aug 1, 2009)

I LOFF YE! pek

Must spread reps, but I'll hound you when I can. Thank you so much, Alice!


----------



## Alice (Aug 1, 2009)

Rika said:


> Senior set pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marina said:


> stock
> request: sig set
> size: junior
> effects: go crazy
> ...


Okie-dokie


----------



## Mozu (Aug 1, 2009)

For Uffiechan  ... Now onto business.  

For avy:


150x150 -- the area where they are enjoying their donut, of course. 
Effects like lights. Can do more if you want. 
Round and dotted border versions. 

For sig:


EDIT 500 px length.  _Actually, you can make it a little smaller so I can put credit underneath. Sorry. _
As many effects as you want.  
Dotted border and rounded border version again.

Thank you.


----------



## Rika (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you!!! 

Will wear soon. And I will rep after cockblock


----------



## Alice (Aug 2, 2009)

^^np 

Anyways *UPDATED RULES, READ THE FIRST PAGE*


----------



## Damaris (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you 
I love it. pek

Cred & rep is yours of course! Great work.


----------



## valerian (Aug 2, 2009)

Just a sig please. Dotted border.


----------



## Alice (Aug 2, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Just a sig please. Dotted border.


OKks


----------



## Tuan (Aug 2, 2009)

for Uffie


*Spoiler*: __ 





 can you write Tuanie somewhere on her body also :ho

also  avatar please , senior size.


----------



## Krix (Aug 3, 2009)

Alice or Uffie... 




150 x 150 avvies of this porfavor 
will rep and cred ;3


----------



## Alice (Aug 3, 2009)

Hime said:


> Alice or Uffie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will take it X3


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 3, 2009)

Set request for Alice

I want a set out of this pic please.. avie 150x150


Do whatever you like.. add text if you think it will look good. I would like for the avie and sig to be rounded. Sig i dont want to big but not to small either. Thank you.


----------



## Alice (Aug 3, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Set request for Alice
> 
> I want a set out of this pic please.. avie 150x150
> 
> ...


Will do ;3


----------



## valerian (Aug 3, 2009)

That looks amazing.  Thanks.


----------



## Alice (Aug 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Alice (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Mozu (Aug 3, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Alice.


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 













 If you don't need it, I'll just post it in giveaways


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can post the trans set in giveaways if you want but i definately want the first two sets and i will be using them both. I love them and thanks you ..so so much.   

also will rep you three times since you used all three pics


----------



## Morphine (Aug 4, 2009)

Link removed
resize + trans for sig, effects for ava.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Link removed
> resize + trans for sig, effects for ava.



I'm gonna do yours Gloria.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 4, 2009)

so pretty so fast  you gotta wait a bit for rep though I repped today for a giveaway ava


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2009)

Of course.  Don't worry about the rep...in fact you can rep Alice if you want.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2009)

Another Patrick Bateman, Sasuke Uchiha and moi collage please


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Another Patrick Bateman, Sasuke Uchiha and moi collage please


Sure Alana


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2009)

Alice said:


> Sure Alana



Cheers hun


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 4, 2009)

Avatar: 
of her face and try to get the necklace if possible, any border will do.

Sig: 

Just add nice effects please. Any border will do.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Avatar:
> of her face and try to get the necklace if possible, any border will do.
> 
> Sig:
> ...


Hellsing fan eh? 

Will do


----------



## Alice (Aug 5, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy
> 
> Stock: cingoffilia
> 
> ...


Okie dokie will do


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 5, 2009)

Perfect.                 <3


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 5, 2009)

I would like to request a trans set please 

Stock:  

Ava:
Size - Senior sized
Border - Thin Black line
Text - None please.
Note: I would just like his face and alittle of the suit in the pic, no mic and no bunny girl please

Sig
Size - Senior Sized
Border - None
Text - None
Note: I would like his whole body, the mic, and the bunny girl please XD Words can stay also since of the picture.

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 5, 2009)

It's wonderful, thanks Alice.


----------



## Crocodile (Aug 6, 2009)

Another request for me please
-----
Stock: Naruto Shippuuden Episode 121
Type: Set.
Size: Biggest I can have it.
-----
Arigatou


----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> Another request for me please
> -----
> Stock: what do guns do
> Type: Set.
> ...



Ok. I'll do it.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 6, 2009)

So, I'm "resigning" from this shop lol.  I've really enjoyed working here and thanks Alice for asking me to be your partner :3  I just don't feel like making stuff lately and have pretty erratic activity so meh.  I think it's best to part ways now.

Thanks everyone who requested from me and keep enjoying Alice's amazing sets


----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2009)

*Crocodile.*


----------



## Alice (Aug 6, 2009)

Uffie said:


> So, I'm "resigning" from this shop lol.  I've really enjoyed working here and thanks Alice for asking me to be your partner :3  I just don't feel like making stuff lately and have pretty erratic activity so meh.  I think it's best to part ways now.
> 
> Thanks everyone who requested from me and keep enjoying Alice's amazing sets


Aww 

Looks like I'll be left the only owner from now on 
Well then, it was sweet and enjoyable having business with you, and more so doing wonderful job together. Thanks for support and participation. You are free to drop by and take requests whenever you feel like it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2009)

Uffie said:


> So, I'm "resigning" from this shop lol.  I've really enjoyed working here and thanks Alice for asking me to be your partner :3  I just don't feel like making stuff lately and have pretty erratic activity so meh.  I think it's best to part ways now.
> 
> Thanks everyone who requested from me and keep enjoying Alice's amazing sets



If I was any good I'd help out at this shop, maybe one day when I get better at photoshop


----------



## Morphine (Aug 6, 2009)

Member Picture / Video Thread

Member Picture / Video Thread

Alice, darling can you add some minor effects to those pics and make them with a rounded border? Thanks in advance


----------



## Alice (Aug 6, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Alice, darling can you add some minor effects to those pics and make them with a rounded border? Thanks in advance


I think yeah


----------



## Crocodile (Aug 6, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Crocodile.*



Arigatou


----------



## Alice (Aug 6, 2009)

These are as simple as I can


----------



## Damaris (Aug 7, 2009)

request: sig
border: dotted
size: junior
text: "to sorrow, with love" at the top left, with "zero/the collapsing stage" at the bottom right

thank you


----------



## Alex. (Aug 7, 2009)

Marina said:


> request: sig
> border: dotted
> size: junior
> text: "to sorrow, with love" at the top left, with "zero/the collapsing stage" at the bottom right
> ...



OK. I'll do it.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 7, 2009)

And another version without the text. 



You can rep Alice.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 7, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> And another version without the text.
> 
> 
> 
> You can rep Alice.



B-b-b-beautiful 

Thank you so much!

Are you sure you don't want rep?


----------



## Alex. (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah rep Alice cause she's the one that added the text...my PS is fucked for some reason and I couldn't do that.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 7, 2009)

Set Please:

Ava:

Add Effects and Dotted Border

Sig:

Just Add Effects, 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Set Please:
> 
> Ava:
> 
> ...


Yup of course :3


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2009)

Have fun


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 7, 2009)

It's amazing, 

I'll rep you once 24 hours is up.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 9, 2009)

*Senior size* *ava* and *sig* 

-Remove the back round(Little robots :3), and put my name on it 

Other than that, do whatever you want! pek

Thanks in advance  .


----------



## Alice (Aug 9, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> *Senior size* *ava* and *sig*
> 
> -Remove the back round(Little robots :3), and put my name on it
> 
> ...


I'll try and do it :3


----------



## Sake (Aug 9, 2009)

Set request, junior size. Please make it look pretty


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2009)

Request for set.

Link removed

Avatar of his face in the middle with black border, 150x150.

Signature- Max signature size, transparent.

No effects, thanks in advance.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 9, 2009)

Alice! I love your current set  
if you're giving away in the future do let me know 


anyway sig request >.< 
size: big

some simple effects will do >:3 
and kill the text on the bottom
and be great if you can sharpen it  


*Spoiler*: __ 








or


----------



## Alice (Aug 10, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Set request, junior size. Please make it look pretty





Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> I found some site
> 
> ...


Alrightey 



Tuanie-sama said:


> Alice! I love your current set
> if you're giving away in the future do let me know
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha, yes you can expect it to be in giveaways by weekend 

And yup, I'll try and do both pics


----------



## Alice (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry second pic looked pretty bad with text replaced


----------



## Sake (Aug 10, 2009)

That looks amazing, thanks Alice! <3

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Alice, looks great. pek


----------



## Tuan (Aug 10, 2009)

> Ahaha, yes you can expect it to be in giveaways by weekend


I'll keep my eyes out for it 




Alice said:


> http://forums.narutofan.com/editpost.php?do=updatepost&postid=24831569
> 
> Sorry second pic looked pretty bad with text replaced



oh shit new style?   lol.

np  && it looks great like always, thanks! 


rep when they don't cockblock me :/


----------



## Sine (Aug 11, 2009)

avvy of sauce middle panel
150x150



anything like these


----------



## Alice (Aug 11, 2009)

Shiner said:


> avvy of sauce middle panel
> 150x150
> 
> 
> ...


Doing it 

On a side note, cool custom title


----------



## Mia (Aug 11, 2009)

stalking Shiner 


also shame Uffie left this wonderful shop


----------



## Alice (Aug 11, 2009)

Mia said:


> stalking Shiner
> 
> 
> also shame Uffie left this wonderful shop


Yeah I'm looking for a partner now


----------



## Mia (Aug 11, 2009)

do something pretty to this one


----------



## Alice (Aug 11, 2009)

Mia said:


> do something pretty to this one


Kays


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2009)

Set me, Alice. Just play around with it


----------



## Mia (Aug 11, 2009)

speechless


----------



## Alice (Aug 11, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Set me, Alice. Just play around with it


Okie dokie, to work 



Mia said:


> speechless


I'm glad I cause such reaction


----------



## Mia (Aug 11, 2009)

breathless also  go out with me.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 11, 2009)

Alice I want you to make me the most beautiful avy in the world, I have much faith in you


----------



## Alice (Aug 11, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Alice I want you to make me the most beautiful avy in the world, I have much faith in you


You bet


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 11, 2009)

Spank you


----------



## Krix (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry for the double post. 

pic: 

just a sig, please. <33 make it smallish and pretty. :]


----------



## Sine (Aug 12, 2009)

> loving Alice too much makes you blind



I can't see anymore


----------



## Alex. (Aug 12, 2009)

Hime said:


> sorry for the double post.
> 
> pic: this
> 
> just a sig, please. <33 make it smallish and pretty. :]



I'll do it.


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 12, 2009)

Request for Alice please. First time here.  Since you aren't busy, I thought it would be better to come here instead.

 Peach's face.



Type: Set
Size: Junior. But make the sig, the biggest it can be. I hate small sigs. 
Border: white dotted.
Text: _Peach_ with a pink heart next to it in the avy like the one I have now, and no text in the sig unless you have an idea for one. 
Effects: Your choice, but the effects color pink please but not too light? Or whatever, as long as it's pretty. 

Thanks!  I know it'll be beautiful!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 12, 2009)

Does it not get annoying when people ask you to make avys or sigs and they only use it for a day or a few hours? I don't think I'd have the stomach to put up with that.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 12, 2009)

Here you go *Hime*.


----------



## Krix (Aug 12, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Here you go *Hime*.



That's wonderful. 
Thank you.


----------



## Alice (Aug 12, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Request for Alice please. First time here.  Since you aren't busy, I thought it would be better to come here instead.
> 
> Peach's face.
> 
> ...


Yup of course 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Does it not get annoying when people ask you to make avys or sigs and they only use it for a day or a few hours? I don't think I'd have the stomach to put up with that.


Strictly business, rest is out of my care. As soon as it's taken off it gets in giveaways


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 12, 2009)

^ Thank you!


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Revy*



Hey,Alice,I'm finally gonna be unsigbanned in about 3 days. And I was wondering if you could make me a sig to go along with the avas you made for me about a few weeks ago. Here's the stock again,and I was wondering if you could make the sig rounded.
Will rep you of course,and will finally be able to give you the cred you deserve.pek


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 13, 2009)

OMGOSH THANK YOU! I'm using all of them one by one.  Your so awesome!


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh shi-
Thanks,luv<3
Will rep ya when I can.


----------



## valerian (Aug 13, 2009)

Avatar of Naruto and Sasuke please. 150x150 and a dotted border, thank you. 

Sorry for the large pic.


----------



## Alice (Aug 14, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Avatar of Naruto and Sasuke please. 150x150 and a dotted border, thank you.
> 
> Sorry for the large pic.


Wai not


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2009)

The full version of that awesome ED is finally out!

set with ava of both please <33


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 14, 2009)

set please? 



Rounded border please. Also, is it possible to improve the quality of the image a bit? If it's not possible thats okay  Maybe make the image a tiny bit smaller too 

For the av, have it focused on his face.

Thank youuuu


----------



## Damaris (Aug 14, 2009)

i'd like a sig set please 

junior size, with dotted borders 
i'd like the avy to focus on the girl's face


----------



## Alice (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry guys, had PS problems so it took longer


----------



## Alice (Aug 15, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> set please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marina said:


> i'd like a sig set please
> 
> junior size, with dotted borders
> i'd like the avy to focus on the girl's face


Will do liek now


----------



## valerian (Aug 15, 2009)

Alice said:


> Sorry guys, had PS problems so it took longer



Thank you very much.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 15, 2009)

Set please. Do whatever you want with it. Thanks


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 15, 2009)

thank you so much


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Could you possibly do something good to these pics? 
If you need it here's the stock for the avatars: 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice (Aug 15, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> Set please. Do whatever you want with it. Thanks





Koroshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes


----------



## Mish (Aug 15, 2009)

Set pl0x. 
Do anything you like with it.


----------



## Tyger (Aug 16, 2009)

Awice, Awice, Awice, Awice



Avy Plz?  Do what you please with it, just not a rounded border  Just make it look nice 
Thank yous


----------



## Krix (Aug 16, 2009)

Sig plox.

Make it small ish, and do whatever you want to make eet pretty. pek


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey can someone do something with this ?

Byakuya (Shikai)


----------



## Damaris (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you! I'm sorry I'm so late with this, I've been moving into my dorm and the internet here is...iffy.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 16, 2009)

Senior size me ` Alice 
Ex: Fix You by Coldplay
Sig plox.
or: Sig plox
[if you want ; you can just do the Hinata avas if it's too much trouble <3]


----------



## Zelha (Aug 16, 2009)

Aliiiiiiice mah dahling! 

Set me up, pl0x!

Words: "GaaSaku FC", Junior sized, dotted borders maybe? Your call.

ILU.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 17, 2009)

thank yous boo `  i love it.
Can I still has matching avas?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 17, 2009)

and iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
will always love youuuuuuu <3 pek


----------



## Zelha (Aug 17, 2009)

You are like, TEH QUEEN OF PHOTOSHOOP. Srsly. 

ILU, thanks so much!


----------



## Seductress (Aug 18, 2009)

Could u do something special to this pic(for my sig)


----------



## Alice (Aug 19, 2009)

Seductress said:


> Could u do something special to this pic(for my sig)


Yes. And pls read the rules. *DISABLE SIGS AND TRY TO PROVIDE HQ STOCK.
*


----------



## Mai (Aug 19, 2009)

Set please 


senior size, dotted borders
Thanks


----------



## Rosie (Aug 20, 2009)

An set for this stock please


Junior sized avatar. With rounded borders and effects (I'm don't care what type)

Thanks!


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 21, 2009)

Can I has set plz? 



You can make a avii out of any of them<3

Will cred and spread hiv ~


----------



## Alice (Aug 21, 2009)

Mai said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> senior size, dotted borders
> Thanks





Rose Red Belle said:


> An set for this stock please
> 
> 
> Junior sized avatar. With rounded borders and effects (I'm don't care what type)
> ...





Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Can I has set plz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okies


----------



## Alice (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Mai (Aug 21, 2009)

Alice said:


>



lovely... 
Thanks Alice <333


----------



## Alice (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you Alice, it is just how I pictured eet.  ~


----------



## Rosie (Aug 21, 2009)

Alice said:


>



Wow, this is amazing! Thank you very much!


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 21, 2009)

request
   i would just like to have my avy cropped a little with a dotted border


----------



## Izumi (Aug 21, 2009)

Requesting again! 

Just a nifty sig out of this stock.
Rest's up to you.


----------



## Alice (Aug 21, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Requesting again!
> 
> Just a nifty sig out of this stock.
> Rest's up to you.


Will do you :ho


----------



## Tuan (Aug 21, 2009)

sig && avatar


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoona (Aug 21, 2009)

May I request a set?


Avy- 125 x 125
Dotted Border
Focused on his face.

Sig - Junior size 
Same Border.
Nothing specific for effects.

Thank You in advance.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 21, 2009)

Avy, like last time


----------



## Izumi (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you, Alice. <3


----------



## krome (Aug 21, 2009)

Avy please.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 21, 2009)

Request

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effect will do

*Sig*

Size: Any
Border: Same or different as the avatar
Extra: Any effects will do

Thank you


----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> sig && avatar
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Tia Harribel said:


> May I request a set?
> 
> 
> Avy- 125 x 125
> ...





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Avy, like last time





okita said:


> Avy please.





Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...


I'm doing it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 22, 2009)

I  you. Simply perfect!!!


----------



## krome (Aug 22, 2009)

THANKS


----------



## Tuan (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks, rep and cred as always


----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 22, 2009)

I love the set thank you  *rep*


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 22, 2009)

Can you do pretty effects with this picture?  

Avy of Sasuke's face, Junior size. 
Sig the biggest it can be. 
Dotted borders please. 
Also, can you get rid of the "tabe-chan" thing in the upper left corner? I will credit the artist, so don't wory.


----------



## Nami (Aug 23, 2009)

Set plz.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2009)

Set plz 



Text: Sweets


----------



## Nami (Aug 23, 2009)

It is great. Thank you very much pek


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 23, 2009)

You skipped my request?


----------



## Alice (Aug 23, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> You skipped my request?


I didn't skip. I go from easiest to harder requests actually  Your's will be up in few mins :3


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 23, 2009)

Aww! Thanks! pek Alice your simply amazing!


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 23, 2009)

Alice..erm...:sweat It's great, but not how I imagined it. I was kinda hoping for effects like this: 





Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 And I didn't want any text. I will rep you twice if needed.


----------



## Alice (Aug 23, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Alice..erm...:sweat It's great, but not how I imagined it. I was kinda hoping for effects like this:
> 
> And I didn't want any text.


Can't add light effects for pic which has white background. It's technically impossible.


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah...ok. Well, I will search for another stock, if that's ok?


----------



## Alice (Aug 23, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Ah...ok. Well, I will search for another stock, if that's ok?


No need, there's 24 hour limit between requests. I'll see if I can fix it, but I can't grant light effects would be very visible.

EDIT


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you. It's still wonderful.


----------



## Krix (Aug 23, 2009)

Alice. <3333 May I request a set with this? 150 x 150 avatar, make the sig smallish.

stock <33


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 23, 2009)

Alice, I will take the set.  I still like it even though. I will wear it once I get on again. Thank you.


----------



## Alice (Aug 23, 2009)

Hime said:


> Alice. <3333 May I request a set with this? 150 x 150 avatar, make the sig smallish.
> 
> stock <33


Oks


----------



## Uffie (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm at kind of a loose end for the next couple of weeks so I'll be taking requests again if that's ok Alice?


----------



## Alice (Aug 23, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I'm at kind of a loose end for the next couple of weeks so I'll be taking requests again if that's ok Alice?


sure thing, you are always welcome to get back here


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2009)

i came omfg i loveeee it thx yooouu


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 25, 2009)

Avy please

Stock: "madness"

Rep and credit.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 25, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy please
> 
> Stock: 3
> 
> Rep and credit.



I've got it :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Uffie (Aug 25, 2009)

Hope it's ok :3


----------



## Krix (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello~ I would like to request an avvie. 8DD 

stock: xx


----------



## Uffie (Aug 25, 2009)

Sure thing ^


----------



## Krix (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks <333


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello my darlings 

Make it all pretty and stuff pek



Sig

Cross a X along "Gurl" and insert the text "troll", it's more appropriate


----------



## Alice (Aug 26, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Hello my darlings
> 
> Make it all pretty and stuff pek
> 
> ...



Will do


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you . Rep and credit


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 26, 2009)

Perfect, as expected


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 26, 2009)

Set please. 



Something nice please, anything you want. Borders and such are up to you. Just don't make the sig too big. Av can be focused anywhere.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 26, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it :3


----------



## Bart (Aug 29, 2009)

Could an Avatar be made from this? Perhaps 150 x 150 or 150 x 200, and some extra features, perhaps? Thanks


----------



## Alice (Aug 29, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Could an Avatar be made from this? Perhaps 150 x 150 or 150 x 200, and some extra features, perhaps? Thanks


Yup of course


----------



## Izumi (Aug 29, 2009)

Requesting for an avatar. :3
xxx

Make a nice colour effect or splash or whatever up to you.
150 x 150 and 200 x 200.
Thank you.  <3


----------



## Alice (Aug 29, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Requesting for an avatar. :3
> xxx
> 
> Make a nice colour effect or splash or whatever up to you.
> ...


Yes no problem


----------



## Bart (Aug 29, 2009)

Alice thanks alot for the Nagato avatar. I was wondering whether it be possible to have one without the text? As I plan to use the one with the text for profile, and possibly the one without for normal display.

I really appreciate the design, and thank you very much


----------



## Izumi (Aug 29, 2009)

So pretty.
Thanks so much~<33


----------



## Pepper (Aug 30, 2009)

Awice,



150x150, rounded edges, borderless, sig with rounded edges, also borderless. Effects, and will give loff.


----------



## Alice (Aug 30, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Awice,
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150, rounded edges, borderless, sig with rounded edges, also borderless. Effects, and will give loff.


Got it hun <3


----------



## Pepper (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeay               <3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 30, 2009)

avatar plox uffie if you still around 



the white guy i want just incase you didnt know


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2009)

150x150 Ava please


----------



## Alice (Aug 30, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> 150x150 Ava please


I'll see if I can do anything


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2009)

If the stocks too small I can swap it if you want .


----------



## Pepper (Aug 30, 2009)

Fakk yea. Spreading.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Alice I love them pek


----------



## Nicola (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello~



Set, please?  Just surprise meh with eet. <3

Thanks in advance~ ^^


----------



## Alice (Aug 30, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Hello~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do you :ho


----------



## Tuan (Aug 30, 2009)

avatar plz 

sig also only if you feel like it <_<


----------



## Alice (Aug 30, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> avatar plz
> 
> sig also only if you feel like it <_<


Definitely


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 30, 2009)

*Type Of Request:* Ava and Sig Request
*Size:* Junior and Senior Sized
*Border For Ava:* Solid than dotted
*Stock:* here
*Additional Notes:* Make it hawt and awesome.


----------



## Alice (Aug 30, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> *Type Of Request:* Ava and Sig Request
> *Size:* Junior and Senior Sized
> *Border For Ava:* Solid than dotted
> *Stock:* rec from last night
> *Additional Notes:* Make it hawt and awesome.


Got it as well:3


----------



## Nicola (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks again!  I have to spread some rep, though, but I won't forget to rep ya.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 30, 2009)

yayy >:] love the color alice, thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 31, 2009)

Avatars of these plz 
(don't have to do alot of em' - just a few of each pic if u wanna)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alice (Aug 31, 2009)

sweets said:


> Avatars of these plz
> (don't have to do alot of em' - just a few of each pic if u wanna)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


yayz ofcuz


----------



## valerian (Aug 31, 2009)

Black and white, dotted, and a border with two rounded sides please. All of them separate of course.  And just add any effects that goes with it. Thanks.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 31, 2009)

Just a reminder

I want both *Junior and Senior Size* for my request. Alot of people dont listen to the *Senior Size too* part.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 1, 2009)

pek damn, i love em' so much


----------



## Alice (Sep 1, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Black and white, dotted, and a border with two rounded sides please. All of them separate of course.  And just add any effects that goes with it. Thanks.


Oks, I'll check it out :3


----------



## valerian (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks.  Btw what does the text say? I can see Hell in side, but what's the other word after that?


----------



## Morphine (Sep 2, 2009)

avatar - 

and for a sig I want the transed words "Broken Strings" in a handwriting-like font.

Thanks, Alice dear < 3


----------



## Alice (Sep 2, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Thanks.  Btw what does the text say? I can see Hell in side, but what's the other word after that?


Idk, it's just a texture 



Morphine said:


> avatar - undead
> 
> and for a sig I want the transed words "Broken Strings" in a handwriting-like font.
> 
> Thanks, Alice dear < 3


Okies I'll do that


----------



## Tuan (Sep 2, 2009)

alice on your free time can you add a little color to this picture? just something simple and resize and maybe some borders?


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 3, 2009)

Link: Shao

Guy on the right with the hat.

Can I have two avys? one with nothing done just a border and one with stuff done to it?

Border: Thin black (Nothing done to it avy) And Round, white border (Stuff done to it avy)

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Alice (Sep 3, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> alice on your free time can you add a little color to this picture? just something simple and resize and maybe some borders?





Grimmjow said:


> Link:
> 
> Guy on the right with the hat.
> 
> ...


I got it <3


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sig please.


----------



## Alice (Sep 3, 2009)

Revy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ofcourse  Source please


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 3, 2009)

Set please. Avy with the couple next to the window. Could you please include "Big Damn Heroes" somewhere in the sig? Size is up to you.


----------



## Alice (Sep 3, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Set please. Avy with the couple next to the window. Could you please include "Big Damn Heroes" somewhere in the sig? Size is up to you.


I shall make it happen


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 3, 2009)

Perfect Alice. I'm going to rep you twice thank you. <3


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 3, 2009)

Alice  Can I have another set?~

Few avatars and two small sigs, nothing too small, nothing too big. Senior sized avas.
Sig: Trans, resized.


----------



## Alice (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm very sorry but vivid color effects for avy aren't applicable since original pic has strong pixelation and it just doesn't look good. For sigs though, I made few color variations :3


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 4, 2009)

Alice said:


> I'm very sorry but vivid color effects for avy aren't applicable since original pic has strong pixelation and it just doesn't look good. For sigs though, I made few color variations :3



It looks amazing 

Thank you!


----------



## Alice (Sep 4, 2009)

sweets said:


> Alice  Can I have another set?~
> 
> Few avatars and two small sigs, nothing too small, nothing too big. Senior sized avas.
> Sig: Trans, resized.


Sure, hope I have time till you get unbanned


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2009)

Perfection,Alice.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 4, 2009)

Alice/Uffie
Same shape, size and border as my current avatar(some other varieties would be appreciated too)
I was actually trying to pull up some numbers on the buying power before you posted.


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 4, 2009)

Set please.



Do whatever you want.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 4, 2009)

stock
request: sig set
border: dotted and/or rounded
size: junior
effects: up to you. just make it pretty 
other: i just want the part that's colored in to be part of the sig. and thank you!


----------



## Alice (Sep 5, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Alice/Uffie
> Same shape, size and border as my current avatar(some other varieties would be appreciated too)
> Link removed





Fujioka said:


> Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> Do whatever you want.





Marina said:


> stock
> request: sig set
> border: dotted and/or rounded
> size: junior
> ...


I got it :3


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 5, 2009)

Do you do Manga Coloring here ?


----------



## Alice (Sep 5, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> Do you do Manga Coloring here ?


No, check manga sections for this.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 5, 2009)

Amaretti is a great one if your looking for Naruto ones.


----------



## Alice (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry dotted rounded border just doesn't look good here >.<


----------



## Alice (Sep 5, 2009)

Only color effects since pic is fancy itself :3


----------



## Damaris (Sep 5, 2009)

Alice said:


> Only color effects since pic is fancy itself :3



Oh my. 

Thank you so so much. They look beautiful.

I have to effing spread before I can rep you again, but I'll be back later for it.

Thank you again!


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you, I love it!


----------



## Krix (Sep 5, 2009)

alice <33

stock

senior avatar~ foccused on rukia
ake the sig smallish :3


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey, I'm back to pick up ma stuff :3


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 5, 2009)

Alice, you are easily one of the most efficient set makers on this forum. I'm sorry to be giving you another, but in addition to being efficient, your work is beautiful. I can hardly resist.

*Stock: * Here

I don't have any specific request for this other than I would like a more subtle effect, because the picture is fine as it is, but a little sprucing up will make it wonderful.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 5, 2009)

I wanna a Junior and *Senior* Set outta this:
Here


----------



## Alice (Sep 6, 2009)

Krix said:


> alice <33
> 
> stock
> 
> ...


Okays :3



sweets said:


> Hey, I'm back to pick up ma stuff :3


I'll do it first then :3



Shiranui said:


> Alice, you are easily one of the most efficient set makers on this forum. I'm sorry to be giving you another, but in addition to being efficient, your work is beautiful. I can hardly resist.
> 
> *Stock: * Here
> 
> I don't have any specific request for this other than I would like a more subtle effect, because the picture is fine as it is, but a little sprucing up will make it wonderful.


Thank you very much 

I'll see what I can do :3



VampireKnights said:


> I wanna a Junior and *Senior* Set outta this:
> Here


Okay >3


----------



## Tyger (Sep 6, 2009)

make it look nice, Alice  No rounded border though.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 7, 2009)

AWESOME. Repped. Will cred when using


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2009)

I love you Alice


----------



## Izumi (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello Alice. 

Just a signature from this.
Do whatever looks best and take your time doing this.

The rep and cred and all that shizz is waiting.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 7, 2009)

Alice, ignore my request. I think I want to change it, and will notify you later about it, but if your almost done with it, I'll take it, but if you haven't started, you don't have to start it.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Sep 7, 2009)

Type of request - set
Set size - Junior size. Make one avatar 50x50
Border - Dotted
Effects - Give it the tone YOU think goes best with it. 
Text - "Sex and Violence is Merv Approved"
Stock -


----------



## Alice (Sep 7, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I love you Alice





Izumi said:


> Hello Alice.
> 
> Just a signature from this.
> Do whatever looks best and take your time doing this.
> ...


Okay 



AppleChan said:


> Alice, ignore my request. I think I want to change it, and will notify you later about it, but if your almost done with it, I'll take it, but if you haven't started, you don't have to start it.


That's fine, I haven't gone through with it yet.



Merv The Perv said:


> Type of request - set
> Set size - Junior size. Make one avatar 50x50
> Border - Dotted
> Effects - Give it the tone YOU think goes best with it.
> ...


I'll try to


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 7, 2009)

Alice said:


> Thank you very much. I'll see what I can do :3



Ah, here is the new link: _link_, and yes its the cover of an album by Placebo. Also, I forgot to say that I would only like an avatar. Thank you.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Alice.


----------



## Alice (Sep 7, 2009)

Tyger said:


> make it look nice, Alice  No rounded border though.


Okies lovely <3


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 7, 2009)

Request for Alice. I want one version with effects and one trans.



Avy: Sasuke's face. Trans version and a effects version.
Sig: No text please, just trans version and a effects version.
Size: Junior for avy(125 x 125), and size for sig, the biggest a sig can be.
Border: Dotted.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 7, 2009)

Avy request :3

*Spoiler*: _Stocks_ 




Stock

Stock




Junior sized & do whatever you want with the effects , but no text
Thanks~


----------



## Mar Azul (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey! Set request 


Avy: Senior size and idk what I want for the avy, so you decide. Something simple.


Sig: Senior size or bigger. I just want a border the same color of the beads, if possible 

Thanks


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 7, 2009)

Alice said:


>



Thank you so much, Alice.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 8, 2009)

request for crazzy alice 

Aliaksandr Hleb Warns Dmytro Chygrynskiy About Barcelona - Barcelona will only accept their latest signing if he learns to fit in quickly...


----------



## Stephen (Sep 8, 2009)

Set request for Alice

I'm not picky,just go wild with it


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 8, 2009)

Request for Alice

Sig not huge maybe something like 460x350
Avie size 200x150
Border i prefer any type of roundish border more then square

Work your magic


----------



## Alice (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry, nothing really cool came out with stock you provided


----------



## Alice (Sep 8, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Request for Alice. I want one version with effects and one trans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zwinkycandy said:


> Avy request :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stocks_
> 
> ...





Mar Azul said:


> Hey! Set request
> 
> 
> Avy: Senior size and idk what I want for the avy, so you decide. Something simple.
> ...





Michael Lucky said:


> request for crazzy alice





Stephen said:


> Set request for Alice
> 
> I'm not picky,just go wild with it





Aphrodite said:


> Request for Alice
> 
> Sig not huge maybe something like 460x350
> Avie size 200x150
> ...


Will do them as soon as I'm free


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, Alice, don't forget the link thingy. Any words, I don't want it on there. 

*Edit: Can I also get one trans version/effects version of Kakashi's face for my avy? That's 4 avy's.  Since I already said the two Sasuke ones.

And I want dotted or solid for avy's.*


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 11, 2009)

I heard you make good sets. 

Type of request - Set
Set size - Senior Size
Border - Heart-shaped border
Effects - No thanks.
Text - _Pistols of Justice_
Stock - 

Do you're best.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 12, 2009)

omg i dont know which one to use  

I freaking love them all


----------



## Alice (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, I have a very tight uni schedule


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 12, 2009)

They look freaking awesome and the wait is worth it.. Stephen wanted avies with his grimmjow set to  

150x150 he is a senior member


----------



## Alice (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll do that when I'm through with current requests


----------



## Sunako (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG! Thank you. They're wonderful.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 12, 2009)

OMFG! THANK YOU ALICE, THEY ARE WONDERFUL!


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 12, 2009)

I want a *Senior* Set of Tobi since the ava will be resized.

I could not find any good render all LQ so if anyone of you could find any good one would be good


----------



## Alex. (Sep 13, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> I want a *Senior* Set of Tobi since the ava will be resized.
> 
> I could not find any good render all LQ so if anyone of you could find any good one would be good



Ok...I'll do it.


----------



## Alice (Sep 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> I heard you make good sets.
> 
> Type of request - Set
> Set size - Senior Size
> ...


Will do you this evening :ho


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)

Alice said:


> Will do you this evening :ho



Thank you.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Alice


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd like one set supremo from Alice please


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 14, 2009)

Alex. said:


> Ok...I'll do it.


My border for my ava could probably be a solid then dotted border.
The shape of my set could probably be anything you think its awesome.


----------



## Alice (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Alice (Sep 14, 2009)

and few normal ones just for the sake heart-shaped look weird


----------



## Alice (Sep 14, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I'd like one set supremo from Alice please


Oks, I'm on it


----------



## Mar Azul (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the set. I love it!


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 14, 2009)

Alice said:


> and few normal ones just for the sake heart-shaped look weird



Thanks. I'll take this instead, since the heart does look silly.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 14, 2009)

Can I ask how good are you with B&W stocks, and if I could possibly PM you with request details?


----------



## Alice (Sep 15, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Can I ask how good are you with B&W stocks, and if I could possibly PM you with request details?


Pretty normal. Of course I can't make them colorful, but I could tone B&W if demanded. And of course add effects which go well with BW like vintage or patterns. Of course I don't mean BW manga panels because they never look good no matter what >.<


----------



## Alex. (Sep 15, 2009)

*VampireKnights
*



Hope you like it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2009)

Out do me, I want it even more pretty


----------



## Alex. (Sep 15, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Out do me, I want it even more pretty



I'll do it.  Unless you want Alice to do it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2009)

Alex. said:


> I'll do it.  Unless you want Alice to do it.



Go for it, I will criticize you If it's horrid


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2009)

For Alice

Just an avy.

Stock: zabuzaXxrevenge

Border: Thin black, round , and no border

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Alice (Sep 15, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> For Alice
> 
> Just an avy.
> 
> ...


Uh-huh


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank           you.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 16, 2009)

an avatar for when I get bored of this set  Just Hisa ofc



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2009)

Just a sig please.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2009)

Trans'd please 



Thanks <3


----------



## Alice (Sep 17, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> an avatar for when I get bored of this set  Just Hisa ofc
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Cyborg Franky said:


> Just a sig please.





Kelsey♥ said:


> Trans'd please
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks <3


Yes yes and yes


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 17, 2009)

Your the best.


----------



## Alice (Sep 17, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Your the best.


thank you


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

Sound FX: Steve Smith mic'd up
150x150 give me one rounded with dotted border and one just rounded. Thanks.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 17, 2009)

Ikuo Nishikawa
avi plz


----------



## Mai (Sep 18, 2009)

avatar request please 


No need for cropping, resize please to 150x150~
try removing the two people behind him and mind putting some effects that suits the pic?
Border: Can I has different styles? 

thanks <333


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 18, 2009)

A *Senior* Set.

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen...

A solid than dotted border please


----------



## Alice (Sep 18, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> A *Senior* Set.
> 
> single largest donor to the Palestinians
> 
> A solid than dotted border please


Sorry senior members only ;<


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh yeah thats hot yo' . Thanks .


----------



## Alice (Sep 18, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> this
> 150x150 give me one rounded with dotted border and one just rounded. Thanks.





Naruto Uzumaki said:


> this
> avi plz





Mai said:


> avatar request please
> 
> 
> No need for cropping, resize please to 150x150~
> ...


Okay fine


----------



## Alice (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah I know round dotted sucks


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 19, 2009)

HEY ALICE pek

Can I get a request? Banners please
Text: the Uke Sasuke FC

Go wild 

Please and thanks, reps from me&owner of FC


----------



## Alice (Sep 19, 2009)

sweets said:


> HEY ALICE pek
> 
> Can I get a request? Banners please
> Text: the Uke Sasuke FC
> ...


Yeah sure, I'm on it


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 20, 2009)

Request



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Effects: Any will do



*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same or different as the avatar
Effects: Any will do

Thank you~


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you so much Alice. 

I'm currently on cool down will rep ASAP.


----------



## Alice (Sep 21, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I'll do it


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 21, 2009)

you get reps hun <3
i love it, we love it


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 21, 2009)

Requesting sets for two people. 

*stock :* xxx
*ava :* 150x150, one ava each girl
*sig :* senior member
*border :* rounded 
*effects :* could you put a text "Sister Eda" above the girl on the right (the targeted one) and "Mich" above the girl on the left (the awesome one). 


Pleaaase . i will make her rep you too.


----------



## Alice (Sep 22, 2009)

Mιch said:


> Requesting sets for two people.
> 
> *stock :* xxx
> *ava :* 150x150, one ava each girl
> ...


Okay


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Alice  *rep*


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can you get rid of the background and make this into an avy?

*Spoiler*: __ 








get rid of the background in this one as well and resize it.:3 Also,add any kind of effects you'd like to it. I trust ya.


----------



## Alice (Sep 23, 2009)

Revy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure why not <3


----------



## Morphine (Sep 23, 2009)

ava babe Rakata.


----------



## Alice (Sep 23, 2009)

sig is trans since nothing smart was coming out of pic


----------



## Alice (Sep 23, 2009)

Morphine said:


> ava babe


Yeah of course :3


----------



## Bart (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Alice  I was wondering can you please create another Avatar for me, as I was really pleased with my last 



*Type of request* - Avatar
*Set size* - 150 x 200 Similar size to this.
*Border* - Square and with a faint black border frame similar to this.

Is it possible that I could have a plan one, and one of your choosing and preference in terms of colorization; with neither containing any inscriptions etc?


----------



## Alice (Sep 23, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey Alice  I was wondering can you please create another Avatar for me, as I was really pleased with my last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imma do eet


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2009)

Alice said:


> sig is trans since nothing smart was coming out of pic


 Too awesome<3333
Will rep when I can.


----------



## Alice (Sep 23, 2009)

few typical with border and not, since borderless seem better to me, and few 150x200 ones without any effects


----------



## Sima (Sep 23, 2009)

First request here~

I just need a sig please, not too big though.


----------



## Alice (Sep 23, 2009)

Sima said:


> First request here~
> 
> I just need a sig please, not too big though.


Kkay, taking on <3


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 23, 2009)

Can I have a set out of this please? Avvy as the blue star in the middle. 

Rounded border if you can ~ 



Similar to this one I requested to kyoro. 



Make it light and prettyful *____*

Will rep and cred thanks ~


----------



## Bart (Sep 24, 2009)

Alice! Thanks alot! They were utterly awesome!


----------



## Bart (Sep 24, 2009)

Alice, can I ask for one more request? I didn't know that 150 x 200 could only be a size accessed by Moderators  I'd be happy to give double rep for it. 



Could one be done with 150 x 150, being rounded, with colourization which you think would work; without inscription. Thanks again, and sorry for the request.


----------



## Alice (Sep 24, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Can I have a set out of this please? Avvy as the blue star in the middle.
> 
> Rounded border if you can ~
> 
> ...


okays 



Bartallen2 said:


> Alice, can I ask for one more request? I didn't know that 150 x 200 could only be a size accessed by Moderators  I'd be happy to give double rep for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Could one be done with 150 x 150, being rounded, with colourization which you think would work; without inscription. Thanks again, and sorry for the request.


I guess I could. You'll have to wait a bit though


----------



## Bart (Sep 24, 2009)

Alice said:


> okays  I guess I could. You'll have to wait a bit though



Thanks alot, Alice  I really apprecaite it


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 24, 2009)

Alice said:


> okays



Thanks a bunch Alice <333333


----------



## Sima (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks so much<3

I'll rep when I can, I've given too much rep out right now.


----------



## Alice (Sep 24, 2009)

Edited old ones I liked most


----------



## Bart (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks again, Alice


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 24, 2009)

here's the concept

150x150. With similar effects to my current avatar and the same border please.


----------



## Alice (Sep 24, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> 150x150. With similar effects to my current avatar and the same border please.


Sure why not


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 25, 2009)

Coming back for more cause I love you too much am blind
Just a sig will do me some good. Toss in an avatar if you feel like it


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 25, 2009)

Set please, senior size.  I don't have any special requests, do as you like.  



Thanks again, you always do a fabulous job!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Coming back for more cause I love you too much am blind
> Just a sig will do me some good. Toss in an avatar if you feel like it


Okay, I'll go with sig, since it's a bit too detailed for ava



Nuriel said:


> Set please, senior size.  I don't have any special requests, do as you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, you always do a fabulous job!


Okies, most likely it will be a trans


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 26, 2009)

Alice said:


> Okies, most likely it will be a trans



That's fine with me.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 26, 2009)

la sua favolosa! 

thanks alice


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 27, 2009)

Avy please. Guy in Gold.

Stock: Genjutsu defense was primarily the reason for the Raiton Shroud

Border: At least one thin black

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Alice (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry for the delay ;____;


----------



## Alice (Sep 28, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy please. Guy in Gold.
> 
> Stock: *link*
> 
> ...


Okay, no prob


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 28, 2009)

Outstanding as always Alice.

Rep and credit


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2009)

Set please pek



Can I have writing on it saying "Leeteuk ♥" and one without ? 

and the 150x150 Ava out of this;


Thanks <3


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 28, 2009)

Alice said:


> Sorry for the delay ;____;



Wonderful thank you!  I will rep and credit when used.


----------



## Alice (Sep 29, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Set please pek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya ofcourse


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey alice i need an avie. 150x200 using this pic.  Stock. You can take your time on it and you dont have to rush it because i will be wearing it within the next week or so because i have another one im going to wear first so if you see me not wearing it dont post it in giveaways.  

Also can i have some with my name and some without. Not sure how i want it lol. Thank you bunches.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> Sorry for the delay ;____;



Quick question, when I try to use either avatar the forums gives me an error message.  It says that the avatars have the wrong extension for a png image???  Is there any way you can fix this for me please?  I can't fix it without messing up the trans.  I can rep you again for your trouble.


----------



## Alice (Sep 29, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Hey alice i need an avie. 150x200 using this pic.  Stock. You can take your time on it and you dont have to rush it because i will be wearing it within the next week or so because i have another one im going to wear first so if you see me not wearing it dont post it in giveaways.
> 
> Also can i have some with my name and some without. Not sure how i want it lol. Thank you bunches.


Imma conquer it


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry, I can't leave you VM.  It doesn't give me a choice to save it any other way.  It automatically saves it as a jpeg.


----------



## Alice (Sep 29, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Sorry, I can't leave you VM.  It doesn't give me a choice to save it any other way.  It automatically saves it as a jpeg.


Okay, I'll re-upload them cause sometimes host server screws up extension >3


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> Okay, I'll re-upload them cause sometimes host server screws up extension >3



Thank you.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2009)

It works perfectly now.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 30, 2009)

Omg i love them all. Im going to wear several of them and its going to take me a while to rep you for them all. Im going to wear them when i am done with my current so dont you dare put them in giveaways.  

Seriously Alice you never fail to impress me.


----------



## Alice (Sep 30, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Omg i love them all. Im going to wear several of them and its going to take me a while to rep you for them all. Im going to wear them when i am done with my current so dont you dare put them in giveaways.
> 
> Seriously Alice you never fail to impress me.


No problem & my pleasure


----------



## Sine (Sep 30, 2009)

type: avatar
stock: Darth
size: 150x150

if possible could you do something like you did before for me with the person in the middle panel


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Alice I love them all pek


----------



## Alice (Sep 30, 2009)

Shiner said:


> type: avatar
> stock: I have.
> size: 150x150
> 
> if possible could you do something like you did before for me with the person in the middle panel


no problem ~


----------



## Mai (Oct 1, 2009)

Requesting Set~ 



Senior size, dotted borders. 

Thanks <3


----------



## Alex. (Oct 1, 2009)

Mai said:


> Requesting Set~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kk...I'll do it.


----------



## Alice (Oct 1, 2009)

Nicest I got out. No effects since pic is pretty noisy itself, so just colorization


----------



## Sima (Oct 1, 2009)

Do what you like with it I just need a sig please.


----------



## Alice (Oct 1, 2009)

Sima said:


> Do what you like with it I just need a sig please.


Okay good


----------



## Sima (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks so much Alice, I love them all~


----------



## Sine (Oct 3, 2009)

bottom panel
*Shuffle*

2nd panel
*Shuffle*

they're too gorgeous
avys for both please, to use soon 
150x150


----------



## Alice (Oct 3, 2009)

Shiner said:


> bottom panel
> Link removed
> 
> 2nd panel
> ...


No problem ~


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 4, 2009)

*Mai*


----------



## Alice (Oct 4, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


>


Okay will do


----------



## Morphine (Oct 4, 2009)

Is the MANKEYO sharingan REALLY Sasuke's OWN power?
 
set pl0x <3 two avas one focused at her face, one at the camera add some sparkly effects, dotted white border


----------



## Alex. (Oct 4, 2009)

Morphine said:


> on top of the water
> 
> set pl0x <3 two avas one focused at her face, one at the camera add some sparkly effects, dotted white border



kk i'll do it.


----------



## Mai (Oct 5, 2009)

Alex. said:


> *Mai*





thanks. I will use it once I'm done with the current set.


----------



## Sima (Oct 5, 2009)

New request~

Avy; 150x150, Dotted border please, any effects you see fit.



Sig; Make it smaller please, any effects on this as well.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 5, 2009)

*NOTE: IF ANY OF YOU EXPERIENCES THIS PROBLEM WITH YOUR IMAGES:*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nuriel said:


> Quick question, when I try to use either avatar the forums gives me an error message.  It says that the avatars have the wrong extension for a png image???  Is there any way you can fix this for me please?  I can't fix it without messing up the trans.  I can rep you again for your trouble.





Nuriel said:


> Sorry, I can't leave you VM.  It doesn't give me a choice to save it any other way.  It automatically saves it as a jpeg.






*THIS IS WHAT YOU DO:*

*1.* If you want the image to be a bmp., but it won't save as one/if you do save it, loss of color information occurs, find a bmp. image online and save it.

*2.* Copy the image you want to be a bmp. by right-clicking it and clicking "Copy Image".

*3.* Open your saved bmp. image in Paint and paste your copied image.

*4.* Go to FILE and select "Save As". Since you pasted the image over a bmp., it'll let you save it as a bmp. without loss of color information or any kind of hassle.

This method works for converting images to jpg.s, png.s, gif.s, etc. too. Just look for jpg., gif., or png. files online and save them, then copy the image you want to convert, and paste it over the image with the file you want to convert it to, then *save* is *as* that file under a different name.

You have to do it yourself though, because trying to upload images to an image hosting site to give to you usually results in the image being converted to a different file


----------



## Alice (Oct 6, 2009)

Sima said:


> New request~
> 
> Avy; 150x150, Dotted border please, any effects you see fit.
> 
> ...


Kay doing it


----------



## Sima (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks so much<3 I love it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2009)

Avy request

Link: This

Credit and rep.

Thank you Alice.


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Alice bby, requesting for a set

Stock:xx

rounded border of her eye please, if you can. ~


----------



## Zach (Oct 7, 2009)

Just an avy of this, senior sized.


----------



## Alice (Oct 7, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Alice bby, requesting for a set
> 
> Stock:xx
> 
> rounded border of her eye please, if you can. ~





Grimmjow said:


> Avy request
> 
> Link: xx
> 
> ...





Zach said:


> Just an avy of this, senior sized.


Kay, no problemo


----------



## Zach (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks I love it


----------



## Morphine (Oct 7, 2009)

Babe, can you ask Alex if he/she is working on my request? If not, you could/should do it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry about that fixed.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 7, 2009)

set request =3

senior sizes, please, and no text. borders/effects are up to you.

avatar stock: click
sig stock: click 1 / click 2

you can use either of the sig stocks, or both.


----------



## Alice (Oct 7, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> set request =3
> 
> senior sizes, please, and no text. borders/effects are up to you.
> 
> ...


ok will do


----------



## Uffie (Oct 7, 2009)

ohmygod

so close to 1000 posts!

you're doing a great job alice :3


----------



## Alex. (Oct 7, 2009)

*Morphine.*

*Spoiler*: __ 













Here you go.  Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2009)

Up now. It works.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 7, 2009)

Set with this 8D (if you can, please remove the text)

Thanks!


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks so much Alice~ I was thinking that maybe it could be a bit more lighter and zany.  if you don't mind. I'll rep you twice dear <3333

Your work is fabulous. DD


----------



## Alex. (Oct 8, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Set with this 8D (if you can, please remove the text)
> 
> Thanks!



kk...i'll do it.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 8, 2009)

*Gabzilla. *


----------



## Morphine (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex. said:


> *Morphine.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



thanks baby <33 will use after my current


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex. said:


> *Gabzilla. *



Can you make it a little less red, please? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2009)

Set please <3
Make is epic 
Height; 430 please


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Link removed


----------



## Alice (Oct 8, 2009)

Just a lighter shade  <3


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks so much alice  <33333 Your work is awesummm


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 8, 2009)

Outstanding rep and credit.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 8, 2009)

Type of request - Set
Set size - Vertical (size doesn't matter)
Text - Aspen
Stock -
*Avy*

*Sig*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 8, 2009)

avy
sig plz<333


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 9, 2009)

*Avatar Request for Alice*
Stock: 
Border: Dotted and whatever you see fit
Other: I hope the image isn't hard for you to work with. If you can't work with the stock, I can always attempt to find another. 

Thanks in advance for taking my request.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 9, 2009)

Avatar: 

Make it nice with effects and/or colours.

Sig: 

Same as above with nice effects and/or colours. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice (Oct 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Type of request - Set
> Set size - Vertical (size doesn't matter)
> Text - Aspen
> Stock -
> ...





Revy said:


> avy
> sig plz<333





Brandon Heat said:


> *Avatar Request for Alice*
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted and whatever you see fit
> Other: I hope the image isn't hard for you to work with. If you can't work with the stock, I can always attempt to find another.
> ...





Koroshi said:


> Avatar:
> 
> Make it nice with effects and/or colours.
> 
> ...


I'll do eet


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Set please <3
> Make is epic
> Height; 430 please
> 
> ...



I got missed out and I was before all of these


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 9, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> set request =3
> 
> senior sizes, please, and no text. borders/effects are up to you.
> 
> ...


and I was even before her.


----------



## Alice (Oct 9, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> and I was even before her.


actually took your request, check previous page.


----------



## Alice (Oct 9, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I got missed out and I was before all of these


Okay, my bad. Here's yours.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2009)

Absolutley Gorgeous thank you pek


----------



## Skylit (Oct 9, 2009)

Set please.

Ava: 150x150 - Rounded Borders

Sig: 500x376 - Rounded Borders


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 9, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Set please.
> 
> Ava: 150x150 - Rounded Borders
> 
> Sig: 500x376 - Rounded Borders



I got   it.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 9, 2009)

; 



Interesting dimensions


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 9, 2009)

You've done it again,Alice.pek

*raeps* ;3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 9, 2009)

Amazing work Alice.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 9, 2009)

Can I see the sig/avy without text please?


----------



## Izumi (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a senior sig from this please.

You know what's waiting.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ Izumi_


----------



## Izumi (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, I love it. Can I have more dark unsaturated blue-ish versions too? 
Will rep twice. ;<


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 9, 2009)

Something like these? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Izumi (Oct 10, 2009)

They're alright, thank you!
Expect awesome rep. ;<


----------



## Skylit (Oct 10, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting dimensions



I know. :ho

thanks.


----------



## Alice (Oct 10, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Can I see the sig/avy without text please?



Only avas, I didn't save sig PSD D:


----------



## Alice (Oct 10, 2009)

couldn't get sig and ava match, sorry


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 10, 2009)

Alice said:


> couldn't get sig and ava match, sorry



No worries, it's still amazing


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 10, 2009)

Alice said:


> Only avas, I didn't save sig PSD D:



Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krix (Oct 11, 2009)

may i please have an avatar of



this? 
thannksss


----------



## Alice (Oct 11, 2009)

Krix said:


> may i please have an avatar of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kayy, no problemo


----------



## Morphine (Oct 11, 2009)

just a quickie ava  Link removed


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 11, 2009)

Can i get a set of this?

150 x 150 of the head and a senior size sig.

Dotted borders for both avy and sig.


----------



## Alice (Oct 11, 2009)

Morphine said:


> just a quickie ava  Orin


kay 



Champagne Supernova said:


> Orin
> 
> Can i get a set of this?
> 
> ...


okay 

what an irony , I've already made a set out of this


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 11, 2009)

You have? 

I thought i was the only one


----------



## Mish (Oct 11, 2009)

Hai.

Set please 


Do anything with it. 
Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Alice (Oct 11, 2009)

No particular effects since pic is pretty fancy itself







This ones were made a while ago D:


----------



## Alice (Oct 11, 2009)

Mish said:


> Hai.
> 
> Set please
> 
> ...


Sure thing


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you so much pek

Repped ya and will cred once i set it up.


----------



## Mish (Oct 11, 2009)

Thankssss it's beautiful  

<3 I gotta wait 24 hours though


----------



## Kek (Oct 11, 2009)

Set please. Senior size avy and sig, avy of their faces.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 11, 2009)

Kek said:


> Set please. Senior size avy and sig, avy of their faces.



Cute, I'll do this


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey guys 

I'd like a sig out of this:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Can you write "Boosh" somewhere on it 




And an ava. out of this:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Can you take off the water-mark at all?




Thank you. Do whatever you like with them <3


----------



## Uffie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, I can get rid of watermarks but it might take me a while.  I don't know whether Alice could do it quicker


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 11, 2009)

^ I could just pick another photo if it would be easier for you


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 11, 2009)

avas please 




*Spoiler*: __ 




the second & fourth panel please <3






please and thanks


----------



## Uffie (Oct 11, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> ^ I could just pick another photo if it would be easier for you



If you want that one, it's fine.  I have some spare time now so I'll have a go at it.  You just might get better results with another image :3


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2009)

sweets said:


> avas please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing.


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll choose another one Uffie.


*Spoiler*: __ 




This okay?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ohhh that's much better although I've already cleaned the other one 

Guess you can have both


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 11, 2009)

two is fine by me!


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sweets_ 




 ; 





*Spoiler*: __ 



 ;  ;  ;  





*Spoiler*: __ 



  ;


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 11, 2009)

Those are fukkin amazing! pek i <3333 em. but their in .JPG format - so i can't upload em'.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2009)

Really? You can't upload them? They're in png 

Give me a minute to see if I can

Oh wait I see. 

This is weird. 

Try changing the extension when you save to .png instead of .jpg


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 11, 2009)

i can convert them if it's too much trouble,


----------



## Sima (Oct 11, 2009)

Request~

Avy; 150x150, dotted border if you can, whatever effects you want, focus around the face.

Sig; Make it smaller please, I like smaller sigs, any effects you want.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll just upload them on photobucket and see if that's the problem


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 



 ;  

 ;  ;  ;  

 ;  ;


----------



## Kek (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you. <3


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2009)

Sima said:


> Request~
> 
> Avy; 150x150, dotted border if you can, whatever effects you want, focus around the face.
> 
> Sig; Make it smaller please, I like smaller sigs, any effects you want.



Sure. **


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 11, 2009)

its okay, i got it


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sima_ 







 ; 

 ;


----------



## Sima (Oct 11, 2009)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sima_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, I love it~


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2009)

Forgot the third version 

Check the post again, I added it


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Uffie <3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 12, 2009)

[Post]

Just a simple set. 150 x 150 avy and dotted border for both sig and avy.

Thank you.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 12, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Lady Hyacia
> 
> Just a simple set. 150 x 150 avy and dotted border for both sig and avy.
> 
> Thank you.



Got         it.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Oct 12, 2009)

Could you make the avatar I already have look well...awesomer? with any kind of border or cool effects.

Heres a link to the pic if you need it OH GOD, THEY LOOK SO HOT <3333

Oh and could you make a siggie out of this? With the word Itachi on it somewhere.

OH GOD, THEY LOOK SO HOT <3333

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Supernova_ 





 ;


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 13, 2009)

That's fantastic thank you so much


----------



## Alice (Oct 13, 2009)

RikaUtari said:


> Could you make the avatar I already have look well...awesomer? with any kind of border or cool effects.
> 
> Heres a link to the pic if you need it Kimi Ni Todoke Ep 1 [Eclipse subs] DDL
> 
> ...


Senior members only. Read the rules.


----------



## Krix (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Alice dear, can you make me a sig ~



Do what border you think is best; go funky with borders if you want <333 not so much effects, but what makes it look pretty ~


----------



## Alice (Oct 14, 2009)

Krix said:


> Hi Alice dear, can you make me a sig ~
> 
> 
> 
> Do what border you think is best; go funky with borders if you want <333 not so much effects, but what makes it look pretty ~


Okay I'll see what I can do :3


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 14, 2009)

I love your sets too much Alice 

Can I have an ava from this;

150x150 Dotted/Rounded

Can I have a sig made from this;
Stock
430 Height Dotted/Rounded

Thanks .


----------



## Alice (Oct 14, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I love your sets too much Alice
> 
> Can I have an ava from this;
> 
> ...


No problem ~


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks Alice


----------



## Morphine (Oct 14, 2009)

set please Uffie

Link removed


----------



## Uffie (Oct 14, 2009)

Morphine said:


> set please Uffie
> 
> Post-circumcision



the link is broken love :3

Oh wait, nevermind it works now.


----------



## Alice (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing ;3


----------



## Alice (Oct 15, 2009)

Nothing better could have been done for sig since complex background doesn't really allow effects );


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 15, 2009)

> Nothing better could have been done for sig since complex background doesn't really allow effects );



pek shut your face its all perfect!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 15, 2009)

Gorgeous, thanks Alice pek


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








can you make this into a sig,and put the text "One may tame a dog with food...or tame a man with money...but taming a wolf of Mibu...that none may do.-Saito Hajime" on the upper left of the sig?:3


----------



## Alice (Oct 15, 2009)

Revy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I suppose so :3


----------



## Krix (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you so much Alice. 
I need to spread around rep though ! So I'll do it when I can. <3


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks,luv. Ur the best.;D


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 15, 2009)

I can never stick with the same set for long 

Anyway i hope this isn't too graphic Log Out If it is i can just find another pic.

If not could i please have a senior size sig and 150 x 150 avy both with dotted borders?

I would also like that white border removed.

Thank you.


----------



## Alice (Oct 15, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I can never stick with the same set for long
> 
> Anyway i hope this isn't too graphic Paparazzi If it is i can just find another pic.
> 
> ...


Thats fine. Next time pls disable your sig before posting


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 16, 2009)

can i have a set from this stock?
With the lines "Everyone spending all their time doing everything at once..."....Dont seem to have time .....""...For lifes simple pleasures"
no font preferance
avatar of both faces
avatar and sig senior size, both rounded please


thanks and no rush


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks,luv.looks awesome.<333


----------



## Alice (Oct 17, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set from this stock?
> With the lines "Everyone spending all their time doing everything at once..."....Dont seem to have time .....""...For lifes simple pleasures"
> no font preferance
> avatar of both faces
> ...


Yups, of course :3


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2009)

Alice or Uffie can take this, it doesn't matter.  

For the avy, I just want something prettyful made out of this.  With a dotted border. Get more of the boy than the girl in the avy. :3

For the sig, I just want a prettyful render of this. :3 Chop out the logo though, which means get only the main image on the right. Make the height about 450, and keep it proportionate.


----------



## Alice (Oct 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Alice or Uffie can take this, it doesn't matter.
> 
> For the avy, I just want something prettyful made out of this.  With a dotted border. Get more of the boy than the girl in the avy. :3
> 
> For the sig, I just want a prettyful render of this. :3 Chop out the logo though, which means get only the main image on the right. Make the height about 450, and keep it proportionate.


I'll try to :3


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG thank you so much Alice, I shall take my pick.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 18, 2009)

this should help a bit

white solid border make it sexy Alice, ava


----------



## Alice (Oct 18, 2009)

Morphine said:


> gaylordsmith
> 
> white solid border make it sexy Alice, ava


Kays. doing it


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 18, 2009)

aww man this is awesome! thanks so much


----------



## Tyger (Oct 19, 2009)

Avy please?  Anything but rounded border.


----------



## Alice (Oct 19, 2009)

Tyger said:


> Avy please?  Anything but rounded border.


You got it kittan :ho


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 19, 2009)

can i have a set with this stock?
Lines: "It Feels Like Deja Vu" "Like I've Been Calling Your Name My Whole Life"
no font preferance
avatar of the guy with orange hair and the girl with pink hair. if able fading from one to the other
avatar and sig rounded 


thanks in advance


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 20, 2009)

Set for later use 

Do what you can with them, and make them look nice.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uffie (Oct 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Set for later use
> 
> Do what you can with them, and make them look nice.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



sure thang


----------



## Sunako (Oct 20, 2009)

Ava req.

 & .
*Size*: 150x150
*Text*: No text.
*Effects*: Make 'em pretty. <3


----------



## Uffie (Oct 20, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> Ava req.
> 
> & .
> *Size*: 150x150
> ...



no problemo :3


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi, I like you guys' work, so I'm back.

Size: Senior
Avy, Sig, Effects: Have fun. You can even add words if ya want.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 20, 2009)

Avy please 



Rep and credit thanks.


----------



## Mish (Oct 20, 2009)

Avatar please <3 


thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 20, 2009)

Mish said:


> Avatar please <3
> 
> 
> thanks





			
				Grimmjow said:
			
		

> Avy please
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and credit thanks.



Got     it.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mish_ 



  ;  ;  





*Spoiler*: _Grimmjow_ 



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Alice (Oct 20, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set with this stock?
> Lines: "It Feels Like Deja Vu" "Like I've Been Calling Your Name My Whole Life"
> no font preferance
> avatar of the guy with orange hair and the girl with pink hair. if able fading from one to the other
> ...





FoxxyKat said:


> Hi, I like you guys' work, so I'm back.
> 
> Size: Senior
> Avy, Sig, Effects: Have fun. You can even add words if ya want.


Kay will do


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 20, 2009)

Set with this, please


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 20, 2009)

Alice said:


> Kay will do


YAY!!! Thank you!


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey guys. 

It doesn't matter to me whether Alice, Uffie or Em makes it. Just want it to be done by either of you three. 

I want  turned into a 150 x 150 avy with a dotted border. Just make it look pretty please. I have confidence in you guys, you guys do good work.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 20, 2009)

Just as beautiful as you Em


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 20, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> It doesn't matter to me whether Alice, Uffie or Em makes it. Just want it to be done by either of you three.
> 
> I want  turned into a 150 x 150 avy with a dotted border. Just make it look pretty please. I have confidence in you guys, you guys do good work.



I'll do it.


----------



## Alice (Oct 21, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Set with this, please


Okay hun :3


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 21, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __


I love them!


----------



## Mish (Oct 21, 2009)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mish_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome thanks.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you <3 I'll rep you as soon as I can


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Set please 


Width about 480 please .

Thanks <33


----------



## Alice (Oct 21, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> Width about 480 please .
> ...


Okay will do ;3


----------



## Mar Azul (Oct 21, 2009)

Set request, pls 

Alice, idk what I want like usual, so you decide what looks best. 



For the avi(Senior Size set), I would like a close up of Ichigo's face. Thanks!


----------



## Alice (Oct 21, 2009)

Mar Azul said:


> Set request, pls
> 
> Alice, idk what I want like usual, so you decide what looks best.
> 
> ...


epic stock Mar


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 21, 2009)

sweet this is great! thanks. i love the effects on it


----------



## Alice (Oct 21, 2009)

please disable your sig


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 21, 2009)

hahah oops sorry


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Death-koon_ 





 ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you Em.


----------



## Mozu (Oct 21, 2009)

Set please. Anything you want, just make it pretty. 

Please _no rounded border or text._ 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Thank you.


----------



## Alice (Oct 21, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Set please. Anything you want, just make it pretty.
> 
> Please _no rounded border or text._
> 
> ...


sure thing


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi can you make a set for me plz?
senior size



text: somewhere it says "Celph Titled"

color: whatever you think is best

and thanks!


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2009)

pair of avas & one set pls & thx

Set.
Size&border ex:


*Avas*
Border: dotted & curved.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 23, 2009)

can i have this as a set?
With these lines: "If I could do only one thing my whole life" "I would spend it laying with you" "And let my troubles and worries go with the wind"
no font preferance
avatar of each face fading to the next one. thought this might save some trouble

*Spoiler*: __ 








avatar and sig rounded
stock


thanks


----------



## Alice (Oct 24, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Hi can you make a set for me plz?
> senior size
> 
> 
> ...





sweets said:


> pair of avas & one set pls & thx
> 
> Set.
> Size&border ex:
> ...





DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have this as a set?
> With these lines: "If I could do only one thing my whole life" "I would spend it laying with you" "And let my troubles and worries go with the wind"
> no font preferance
> avatar of each face fading to the next one. thought this might save some trouble
> ...


will do soon


----------



## Alice (Oct 24, 2009)

your stock is a bit too dark and noisy to work with


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 24, 2009)

Please:



*Sig:* Man in the right hand most panel, black border, speech bubble cut out


----------



## Alice (Oct 24, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will do ;<


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 24, 2009)

Alice said:


> will do ;<



I CHANGED MY MIND!:



For the avy can I have the man's face in the bottom right hand corner

150x150 with black border

plzthx


----------



## Mar Azul (Oct 24, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, Alice!  It looks so good.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Alice <3333


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Alice pek


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks for the set alice!


----------



## Mozu (Oct 24, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I LOVE THIIIIIS  Thank you Alice pek Will credit when I use next.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 24, 2009)

set me Alice <3


----------



## Alice (Oct 24, 2009)

Made avs & sig with dotted borders too cause it also looks good ;<


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2009)

Alice you don't know how awesome you are.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 24, 2009)

Alice said:


> Made avs & sig with dotted borders too cause it also looks good ;<



The avatar is great but has an ugly phantom line across the top, just above the top of his head

And I wanted the sig to say vertical. The horizontal one makes me dizzy.

*EDIT:*

Upon thinking about it, can you make the avy closer on his face, even if that means cutting some of his head out of the picture? It'd look better


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2009)

holy phuck, thank you Alice 

can i ask for something else, if you don't mind?
can you saturate the tenten avatar so it matches with the neji&hinata
sig? pls and thanks <33


----------



## Alice (Oct 24, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The avatar is great but has an ugly phantom line across the top, just above the top of his head
> 
> And I wanted the sig to say vertical. The horizontal one makes me dizzy.
> 
> ...


then pls state it in the request beforehand.

don't think it'll be better but i'll see what i can do about it :3



sweets said:


> holy phuck, thank you Alice
> 
> can i ask for something else, if you don't mind?
> can you saturate the tenten avatar so it matches with the neji&hinata
> sig? pls and thanks <33


 desaturate you mean, sure I'll do it later <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 24, 2009)

Alice said:


> then pls state it in the request beforehand.



It was vertical to begin with and I didn't ask you to make it horizontal


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 25, 2009)

Ha, see, now that is great.

*Reps*


----------



## Emily (Oct 25, 2009)

Could someone please make me a set of... this? 



Keep the booty plz. 
Rep and cred will be given.


----------



## Alice (Oct 25, 2009)

Emily said:


> Could someone please make me a set of... this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Alice (Oct 25, 2009)

Morphine said:


> set me Alice <3


Np                         ~


----------



## Sima (Oct 25, 2009)

Avy; focused around there faces, 150x150

Sig; Make it smaller please, and do whatever you see fit.

Thanks in advance<3


----------



## Alice (Oct 25, 2009)

Sima said:


> Avy; focused around there faces, 150x150
> 
> Sig; Make it smaller please, and do whatever you see fit.
> 
> Thanks in advance<3


I hope trans would do


----------



## Sima (Oct 25, 2009)

Whatever would be best,


----------



## Krix (Oct 25, 2009)

Alice dear. <3 I would like two sigs only. Make them smallish. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





remove the text in both of them is all i ask though <3


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 25, 2009)

thx you <3333333


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 26, 2009)

For Alice please

I need a 150x200 avie from this pic.. can i have some with my name and some without my name if its not to much trouble. I cleaned up the pic some and removed the text for you so i hope its easy to work with.


----------



## Alice (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry merging 3 faces to fit 150 x 150 looks pretty ugly, so I went easier way here


----------



## Alice (Oct 26, 2009)

Krix said:


> Alice dear. <3 I would like two sigs only. Make them smallish.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Aphrodite said:


> For Alice please
> 
> I need a 150x200 avie from this pic.. can i have some with my name and some without my name if its not to much trouble. I cleaned up the pic some and removed the text for you so i hope its easy to work with.


it's not a problem ~


----------



## Sima (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks so much Alice<3

love it.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 26, 2009)

Alice said:


> Sorry merging 3 faces to fit 150 x 150 looks pretty ugly, so I went easier way here


 

hey dont worry about it. it looks great


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 27, 2009)

sig


----------



## Alice (Oct 27, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> sig


That's fine :3


----------



## Emily (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh these all look so pretty


----------



## Alice (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's yours :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 27, 2009)

Set request Alice ;3

Avy


Just add so effects to it please. The BG is too plain.

Sig

I want it transparent please. I don't want the words or japanese writing.

Size: 300x(whatever looks good. I just don't want it big you know?)

Appreciate it Alice, rep and credit.


----------



## Alice (Oct 27, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Set request Alice ;3
> 
> Avy
> 
> ...


No problem :3


----------



## krome (Oct 27, 2009)

and  plz. <333


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 27, 2009)

okita said:


> and  plz. <333



I'll do it.


----------



## krome (Oct 27, 2009)

^ Alright.  Thanks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 27, 2009)

Set Request~



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do and the avatar on Roxas (Blond one in the middle)

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same of different as avatar
Extra: Any effects will do


----------



## Alice (Oct 28, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Set Request~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay          :3


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2009)

Alice, alice, bubbalice, bannanawannaduhdalice. 

I need a matching set from this plz. 



CAN U DO IT?


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Alice I love them and will rep you when i spread because i just repped you the other day.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 28, 2009)

Outstanding Alice.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _okita_ 





 ;  ;  

 ;  ;  ;


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 28, 2009)

can i have a set of this?
With these lines "I Look Up To The Sky..." "....And I Smile" "At The Thought Of You In My Life"
avatar if possible each face fading to the next. if not all of the faces.
no font preferance
avatar and sig rounded

stock


thanks a bunch


----------



## krome (Oct 28, 2009)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _okita_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely work  Thanks.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd like a set of this please dotted border for both sig and avy.

150x150 avy

Thank you


----------



## Alice (Oct 29, 2009)

Darth said:


> Alice, alice, bubbalice, bannanawannaduhdalice.
> 
> I need a matching set from this plz.
> 
> ...





DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set of this?
> With these lines "A Scattered Dream Is Like A Far Off Memory""A Far Off Memory Is Like A Scattered Dream" I Want To Line The Pieces Up...." ".......Yours And Mine"
> avatar if possible each face fading to the next. if not all of the faces.
> no font preferance
> ...





Champagne Supernova said:


> I'd like a set of this please dotted border for both sig and avy.
> 
> 150x150 avy
> 
> Thank you


i'll do it


----------



## Laurens (Oct 29, 2009)

EDIT
nevermind, forget to read the rules...


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 29, 2009)

oh man Alice. simply amazing!:amazed thats all i can say. thanks alot. ill give you rep after i spread it around.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 31, 2009)

can i have a set with this pic
With these lines: "We Think About The Past..."".....Hold Each Other In The Present....""And Look Toward The Future"
no font preferance
avatar and sig rounded


----------



## Nic (Oct 31, 2009)

I would like to request a sig from Alice using this picture. 
A 150 x 150 avi (pic of madara is fine) 
As for the sig whatever you think would look good   

thank you


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 31, 2009)

*Avatar Request for Alice*

Size: 150x150
Image:  (guy in the middle)
Border: Dotted and whatever else you see fit

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mai (Nov 1, 2009)

Set please


dotted, senior size. Thanks :WOW


----------



## Alice (Nov 1, 2009)

penis<3 said:


> I would like to request a sig from Alice using this picture.
> A 150 x 150 avi (pic of madara is fine)
> As for the sig whatever you think would look good
> 
> thank you





Brandon Heat said:


> *Avatar Request for Alice*
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Image:  (guy in the middle)
> ...





DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set with this pic
> With these lines: "We Think About The Past..."".....Hold Each Other In The Present....""And Look Toward The Future"
> no font preferance
> avatar and sig rounded





Mai said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> dotted, senior size. Thanks :WOW


i shall grace it


----------



## Tyger (Nov 1, 2009)

Alice my loff. 



Surely you should know by now. Anything but a rounded border. 
Thank yous


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

Heya Alice can I have a set out of this please? 



Thanks <3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazing work like always Alice. Thank you.


----------



## Alice (Nov 1, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Heya Alice can I have a set out of this please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks <3


wai not


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks    .


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 1, 2009)

wow this is great. you never dissapoint Alice


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

For something a little different  

Stock:



Turn that into a beautiful set, no specifications except please have "10,000" in there somewhere, oh and a "long" sig (where height is greater than width). Thanks.

Avy and sig please ^^

Will rep and credit of course.

Let me know if the pic is too hard to work with or anything like that.


----------



## Alice (Nov 2, 2009)

Sin said:


> For something a little different
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


okay no prob


----------



## Mai (Nov 2, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Beautiful work, thanks


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 3, 2009)

Set with this, please.


----------



## Alice (Nov 3, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Set with this, please.


I'll see what I can do


----------



## krome (Nov 3, 2009)

Senior set, no border. Text: "Hey, bitches." on the sig.


----------



## Alice (Nov 3, 2009)

okita said:


> Senior set, no border. Text: "Hey, bitches." on the sig.
> 
> Stock -


Ok no problem :3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank youu Alice, awesome as always pek


----------



## krome (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you.  <3333


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 3, 2009)

Perfect. Thank you, Alice!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 3, 2009)

can i have a set of this?
With these lines: "When We Are Together...""...The World Fades Away...""....And All I See Is You"
no font preferance
avatar and sig rounded


----------



## Alice (Nov 4, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set of this?
> With these lines: "When We Are Together...""...The World Fades Away...""....And All I See Is You"
> no font preferance
> avatar and sig rounded


Okay.



FlyingLeaf said:


> Hello!
> My request is...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


SENIOR MEMBERS ONLY. Read the rules first please.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 4, 2009)

man you never fail to do a great job.  thanks alot. rep when i can


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 4, 2009)

May I have a 150x150 avy, and a 240x400 sig from  stock?


----------



## Alice (Nov 5, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> May I have a 150x150 avy, and a 240x400 sig from  stock?


yuppers


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 5, 2009)

Because you're ^3 ≥ me when x = awesome


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Because you're ^3 ≥ me when x = awesome



Taking this.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hisa_ 





 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  




The ones with both of them in it turned out crappy, sue me.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 5, 2009)

can i have this as a set?
With these lines "Feelings Running Wild....""...Body Moving On It's Own....""...Only One Thing On My Mind...""...And It All Comes Down To You"
no font preferance
avatar of both faces
avatar and sig rounded


thanks before hand All Great Alice


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 5, 2009)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hisa_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're great, so watch your mouth or I'll rape it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 5, 2009)

I'd like a set of this please.

Senior size sig and 150 x 150 avy.

As for the borders i'm not sure so any you think will go well with the pic is fine by me.

Same applies for effects.

Thank you


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 5, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I'd like a set of this please.
> 
> Senior size sig and 150 x 150 avy.
> 
> ...


Taking**


----------



## Alice (Nov 6, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have this as a set?
> With these lines "Feelings Running Wild....""...Body Moving On It's Own....""...Only One Thing On My Mind...""...And It All Comes Down To You"
> no font preferance
> avatar of both faces
> ...


Okay


----------



## Izumi (Nov 6, 2009)

Been long hasn't it? 

.
a sig with nice lighting effects and no text. others are really up to you. <3


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 



  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



  ;  ;  




I don't know why I made so many.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 7, 2009)

You didn't have to go to so much trouble 

But i'm still very grateful you did a great job


----------



## Alice (Nov 7, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Been long hasn't it?
> 
> .
> a sig with nice lighting effects and no text. others are really up to you. <3


that's fine


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2009)

Can I have a set with this please? 



Anything to make it look awesome, thanks


----------



## Alice (Nov 7, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a set with this please?
> 
> 
> 
> Anything to make it look awesome, thanks


Sure thing


----------



## Mozu (Nov 7, 2009)

Set request for Alice 



For the ava, a close up of the their faces, please. Any effects you want, but try to get rid of the tannish background as much as possible if you can. And no rounded borders vers. necessary.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 7, 2009)

sweet All GReat Alice. its awesome


----------



## Izumi (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you. ^^


----------



## Alice (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Set request for Alice
> 
> 
> 
> For the ava, a close up of the their faces, please. Any effects you want, but try to get rid of the tannish background as much as possible if you can. And no rounded borders vers. necessary.


okay I shall do eet


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Alice, its gorgeous . Will Rep once spread .


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 9, 2009)

can i have this as a set 
With these lines "Sometimes Life Is Too Much...""....That All We Can Do Is Hold The Person...."....That Means The Most To Us"
no font preferance
avatar of both faces
avatar and sig rounded


work your magic Alice 
thanks


----------



## Mar Azul (Nov 9, 2009)

Set request 

*Sig:*Just a transparency for the sig, pls


*Avy:* You decide what looks best with this pic 


*Senior size. *

Thanks!


----------



## Alice (Nov 9, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have this as a set
> With these lines "Sometimes Life Is Too Much...""....That All We Can Do Is Hold The Person...."....That Means The Most To Us"
> no font preferance
> avatar of both faces
> ...


ok



Mar Azul said:


> *Transparency request for these 2 awesome pics, pls.
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I can make trans out of those but I'll try you ho  If anything you will deepthroat whatever I make


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello Alice dear, I was wondering if you'd mind making me another amazing set?

Stock: 

I'll let you decide what to do with it <3 Only request add the text "Believe" somewhere flashy on there.

Avvy and sig plz


----------



## Alice (Nov 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hello Alice dear, I was wondering if you'd mind making me another amazing set?
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


Sure thing, I'll do that


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

Alice.

Set please.

Rounded avatar 150x150. Sig w/e you think looks good.
Avatar focused on Red. 
On sig put the words champion on it and on avatar put the word Red on it.

Thanks.


----------



## Alice (Nov 11, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Alice.
> 
> Set please.
> 
> ...


You got it ;3


----------



## Sine (Nov 11, 2009)

avatar
150x150
one with no border & one with a rounded border

if it's doable alice


----------



## Alice (Nov 11, 2009)

Shiner said:


> avatar
> 150x150
> one with no border & one with a rounded border
> 
> if it's doable alice


epic, I'll do it >


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2009)

Avy


----------



## Alice (Nov 11, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Avy


Fine


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

Alice, can you make the sig focus on Red and Pika please. And make it shorter please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice (Nov 11, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Alice, can you make the sig focus on Red and Pika please. And make it shorter please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 11, 2009)

you are magical:amazed you never dissapoint Alice


----------



## Mar Azul (Nov 11, 2009)

Alice said:


> I'm not sure I can make trans out of those but I'll try you ho  If anything you will deepthroat whatever I make




I love the set. It's creepy good. I hope it was difficult for you to do the transparency.  

Thanks W.W.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2009)

Harro Alice,
long time no see



just an ava. The girl and the umbrella thing. Effects, but the basic colours kept.

Reps and Preps.


----------



## Alice (Nov 13, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Harro Alice,
> long time no see
> 
> 
> ...


WB  and sure


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2009)

Alice said:


> WB  and sure



Thanks.  Sweet.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Sine (Nov 13, 2009)

i love what you do with him
thank you 

horror what?


----------



## Alice (Nov 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Thanks






Shiner said:


> i love what you do with him
> thank you
> 
> horror what?


horror bw


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2009)

Do you do requests for other sites? I'm the admin of One Piece HQ (82700 members... forums not as active though XD), and well, I'd like a new set. I'm not active on NF anymore so it wouldn't matter if I used it here or not, but I could.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 14, 2009)

can i have a set of this?
With these lines "I Look In Your Eyes.....""....And All My Doubts Disappear...""....That We're Perfect For Each Other"
no font preferance
avatar of both faces
avatar and sig rounded please



many thanks Alice


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 14, 2009)

Can I have a set with this stock and also with some nice effects added? thank you :3


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 14, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Can I have a set with this stock and also with some nice effects added? thank you :3



I'll do it


----------



## Sima (Nov 14, 2009)

I just need a sig please, I need it smaller, but not too much smaller. Do any effects that you want with it.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 14, 2009)

^Link doesn't work


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2009)

Could you make this a bit bigger for my signature, and then make an avvy focusing on Ganryong's (The main guy, with the lightning necklace) head? Thanks.


----------



## Sima (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry ~M~ , I fixed it.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ema_ 







 ;  




I'll do yours sima


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 14, 2009)

This too small?


----------



## Sima (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope, thats perfect, thank you <3


----------



## Aman (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Alice, sorry for being late saw your message just now. Looking for a (surprise!) One Piece set. I guess 150x150 is fine for the avatar, but if you have something slightly bigger in mind I am the admin... 

Stock:

Any of these... To be honest, judging from your work I trust you enough that I'd let you pick any One Piece stock if you'd like another one, regardless of the character (as long as it isn't girly, I suppose ). 



I was thinking One Piece HQ in a big, golden bold font and my username (Shanks) in a smaller font size would be cool but once again I trust you with all of that. XD

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 14, 2009)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ~M~ looks great *rep*


----------



## Alice (Nov 15, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set of this?
> With these lines "I Look In Your Eyes.....""....And All My Doubts Disappear...""....That We're Perfect For Each Other"
> no font preferance
> avatar of both faces
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Could you make this a bit bigger for my signature, and then make an avvy focusing on Ganryong's (The main guy, with the lightning necklace) head? Thanks.





Aman said:


> Hey Alice, sorry for being late saw your message just now. Looking for a (surprise!) One Piece set. I guess 150x150 is fine for the avatar, but if you have something slightly bigger in mind I am the admin...
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


Sure thiiing


----------



## Izumi (Nov 15, 2009)

Requesting sexy avatar please. 
Add nice effects and make it pretty like you guys always do. Also no border. :3


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 15, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Requesting sexy avatar please.
> Add nice effects and make it pretty like you guys always do. Also no border. :3



Sure thing.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 16, 2009)

Set please 

Dotted borders for both sig and avy(and both senior size of course). I don't think effects are necessary but if you think it will make it look even better then go ahead.

Thank you.


----------



## Alice (Nov 16, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Set please
> 
> Dotted borders for both sig and avy(and both senior size of course). I don't think effects are necessary but if you think it will make it look even better then go ahead.
> 
> Thank you.


ok we'll see


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Alice, can I work in this shop too please?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Izumi (Nov 17, 2009)

Sexy. 
Thanks! Repped.

EDIT: Wait, can you do that style, but in the stock I gave you without cropping anything? I cropped the original image into a square, all you needed to do was to resize it and spiff it up.

Sorry didn't include this in the req. Can you do this?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 17, 2009)

sure I guess


----------



## Ryan (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 18, 2009)

awsomeness . thanks Alice


----------



## Alice (Nov 18, 2009)

sure just disable your sig


----------



## Ryan (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, sorry.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a ton! These look great!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2009)

Can I have a set out of this please Alice?



Thanks


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

I fell in love with this picture Alice


----------



## Mish (Nov 19, 2009)

Can I have an avy with thanks


----------



## Alice (Nov 19, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a set out of this please Alice?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I fell in love with this picture Alice





Mish said:


> Can I have an avy with thanks


I shall do it tomorrow


----------



## Ryan (Nov 19, 2009)

You weren't supposed to change it much. I liked its normal colours. D:

Repped anyway. Thanks for taking time to do it.


----------



## Alice (Nov 19, 2009)

Ryan said:


> You weren't supposed to change it much. I liked its normal colours. D:
> 
> Repped anyway. Thanks for taking time to do it.


Either you state so in request as rules say btw or stick with what I do. Hopefully you aren't blind to read them for chance before complaining.


----------



## Sin (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Alice :3

Mind making this into one of your beautiful sigs?

Stock: 

Same as always, except, instead of taking an avvy off that (since it would be rather difficult), mind making it off this stock? 



Crop it as you see fit =)

Let me know if there's any issues with anything. No text this time.


----------



## Morphine (Nov 20, 2009)

Alice, my love. Ava from this, please <3


----------



## Aman (Nov 20, 2009)

Aaaaaaaawesome. Username is Shanks though.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 20, 2009)

set request =D! i don't have any specific wants, only no text please and I would like the avatar to be 150x150 of course.

avatar: 

sig: 


you can use any combination of the sig stocks you like, or just one of them.


----------



## Alice (Nov 21, 2009)

I knew I forgot someone


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 21, 2009)

Ohhh Gawsh Alice thats Gorgeous pek. It was totally woorth the wait <333


----------



## Alice (Nov 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hi Alice :3
> 
> Mind making this into one of your beautiful sigs?
> 
> ...





Morphine said:


> Alice, my love. Ava from this, please <3





RyRyMini said:


> set request =D! i don't have any specific wants, only no text please and I would like the avatar to be 150x150 of course.
> 
> avatar:
> 
> ...


Alwiiiight :3


----------



## Aman (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome, thanks! Reps. It'll be up tomorrow.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 21, 2009)

Can I get a Set?


*Spoiler*: _ Avy 150x150_ 




I just want Mamoru (The guy with the sword and glasses up front).




I'd like the split the sig in two, putting one of them on each side.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 21, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Can I get a Set?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Avy 150x150_
> ...



I'll do this.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 21, 2009)

~M~ said:


> I'll do this.



Before you start I'd like to make sure you're clear on the request. You do understand that the sig is actually two sigs, totally independent of such other, but on the same plane right? Mamoru (Guy with glasses on the left) and Serena on the right (girl with P90).

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 21, 2009)

If only you had a penis Alice


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 21, 2009)

So would you rather them be two images that you can separate them with spaces or just a black/white/transparent bar between them?


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 21, 2009)

~M~ said:


> *So would you rather them be two images that you can separate them with spaces* or just a black/white/transparent bar between them?



That one please and thank you. I'd like the space to be very minuscule.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dante_ 





 ;


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 22, 2009)

I came. 

Can I have a set (both avy and sig) with a white border? Then another one with a white border+dotted border?


----------



## krome (Nov 22, 2009)

please <333


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2009)

okita said:


> please <333



Okay          .


----------



## Sunako (Nov 23, 2009)

please :3


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Okita_ 




 ; 






December said:


> please :3



Okay


----------



## krome (Nov 23, 2009)

@ ~M~ - Thank you.  <333


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2009)

;


----------



## Sunako (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks ~M~


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

Need workers?


----------



## Morphine (Nov 24, 2009)

must spread before i rep, but i love em will use soon


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 24, 2009)

lol. My name isn't on the workers list.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 24, 2009)

can i have this as a set?
With these lines "If Everyone That Calls Me A Nobody...""...Is A Somebody...""....Then I Rather Be A Nobody My Whole Life"
avatar of face facing oppsite direction if possible.  so since he is facing left  make his head face right. only if possible
avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 24, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have this as a set?
> With these lines "If Everyone That Calls Me A Nobody...""...Is A Somebody...""....Then I Rather Be A Nobody My Whole Life"
> avatar of face facing oppsite direction if possible.  so since he is facing left  make his head face right. only if possible
> avatar and sig rounded
> no font preferance



Okay. **


----------



## Mia (Nov 24, 2009)

Alice do your magic


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










It looks stupid facing the left.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 24, 2009)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow it looks great anyway. thanks alot i like the background and colors
i like the saying you put in the avatar


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 24, 2009)

> It looks stupid facing the left.


I meant right, lol. 

Apparently I can't tell the difference.


----------



## valerian (Nov 25, 2009)

For Alice.

no border, 150x150.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 26, 2009)

For Alice.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




or 






Resize plz.
Text: sweets
curved border sig, dotted border ava; 150x150.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 26, 2009)

Sig [and avy if you think it's worth it], of a good reasonable size

For anyone, you all seem to make amazing stuff  just nothing too pink, since I never warn I always get a huge amount of it


----------



## Alice (Nov 26, 2009)

Мальвина said:


> Alice do your magic





Jotaro Kujo said:


> For Alice.
> 
> no border, 150x150.





sweets said:


> For Alice.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





izzyisozaki said:


> Sig [and avy if you think it's worth it], of a good reasonable size
> 
> For anyone, you all seem to make amazing stuff  just nothing too pink, since I never warn I always get a huge amount of it


Okays      :3


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 26, 2009)

I like the corners round please, but not too round 

and an 150 ava of the face to the girl with greenish -grey hair.


----------



## Krix (Nov 26, 2009)

For Alice. <3

Set out of , please. Take out the 'Happy birthday Sai' at the top though.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 26, 2009)

Taking requests again for a little while


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 26, 2009)

^ i call request after Alice does mine  
RESERVEDDDDDDD LOL
(is that even possible?)


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 27, 2009)

Is my set done yet?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 27, 2009)

sweets said:


> ^ i call request after Alice does mine
> RESERVEDDDDDDD LOL
> (is that even possible?)



lol sure 



Pervy Fox said:


> Is my set done yet?



you only asked yesterday.  we do have lives you know, i'll do it for you in a minute


----------



## valerian (Nov 27, 2009)

Would it be alright if I changed my request to Uffie?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 27, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



The decision will be painful, but I'll have plenty switch around . Thanks a lot.


----------



## Alice (Nov 28, 2009)

Krix said:


> For Alice. <3
> 
> Set out of , please. Take out the 'Happy birthday Sai' at the top though.


Sure thing


----------



## Alice (Nov 28, 2009)

Here you go impatient one 



And read rules next time before complaining


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you, Im sorry, Its my first time here, Its just I had my current one for a while 

But what about sig?


----------



## Alice (Nov 28, 2009)

Pervy Fox said:


> Thank you, Im sorry, Its my first time here, Its just I had my current one for a while
> 
> But what about sig?


I thought you just wanted a 150x150 ava  Sig will up then in a few mins


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you  Im sorry if I caused a little trouble here


----------



## Sunako (Nov 28, 2009)

please.




Ava on his face.
Trans for the sig.
& all the pretty effects.
<3


----------



## Alice (Nov 28, 2009)

December said:


> please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay will do


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Desired image* - IF YOU DON'T HAVE STOCK selected (like set of C.C. from Code Geass and etc)



It says we can do this. :3

So, can you find me a nice picture of Rukia from Bleach. I totally trust your style. It's no hurry so you can take your time. 

You know the deal: 150x150 avatar, senior size sig. 

Million thanks. Will rep, cred.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Sneeze, loff and cred given.


----------



## Krix (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you so much Alice!


----------



## Sin (Nov 30, 2009)

Heya Alice, was wondering if you would be so kind as to make me another awesome set? =D

*Stock:* 

You can crop some of the dead space at the top off, up to ya. Avvy (preferably focusing on the "Nash 13") and Sig please.

Oh, and could you fit the text "Return..." and "Of the King" in there somewhere(perfectly ok if you can't), thanks ^^


----------



## Alice (Nov 30, 2009)

Sin said:


> Heya Alice, was wondering if you would be so kind as to make me another awesome set? =D
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...


I certainly can


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 30, 2009)

Turn fatty's face into Sasuke's

/sig


----------



## Bart (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Alice, is it possible if you could be edit some piece of text in my already made signature? Could it be changed to,

"My training is complete, Naruto." but could the exactly bolded word 'excellent!' still remain?

The signature is located, , and the manga font is located, .


----------



## Alice (Nov 30, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Turn fatty's face into Sasuke's
> 
> /sig





Bartallen2 said:


> Hey Alice, is it possible if you could be edit some piece of text in my already made signature? Could it be changed to,
> 
> "My training is complete, Naruto." but could the exactly bolded word 'excellent!' still remain?
> 
> The signature is located, , and the manga font is located, .


kayyyyyyy


----------



## Loulabelle (Nov 30, 2009)

_*Type of request*_ Senior Ava
_*Border*_ None, please
_*Effects*_ Anything you like c:
_*Stock*_ , if it's okay. If not, just let me know


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 30, 2009)

Loulabelle said:


> _*Type of request*_ Senior Ava
> _*Border*_ None, please
> _*Effects*_ Anything you like c:
> _*Stock*_ , if it's okay. If not, just let me know



I'll do this.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 30, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Loulabelle (Nov 30, 2009)

They're gorgeous; thanks!


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 30, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 1, 2009)

I would like this pic transparent, only the girl and the and the swans

and this as the ava


----------



## Alex. (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd like to request an avatar, senior size. 



Needless to say that i want them both in the ava.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 1, 2009)

I love you Alice, one day you'll be good enough for me until then wait pek


----------



## Bart (Dec 1, 2009)

OMG, Alice, that's amazing! Thanks alot! 

I can't rep at the moment, but I will when I can


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> I would like this pic transparent, only the girl and the and the swans
> 
> and this as the ava





Alex. said:


> I'd like to request an avatar, senior size.
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say that i want them both in the ava.



Sure thing


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2009)

; 

 ;
 ;


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

Em, I need all the talent you can muster to create a masterpiece.  I want an avy of Lance and Dragonite at the top. 150 x 150 (obviously), dotted border. Make it superior.

Plz and thank you~ <3


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2009)

Naturally, marlu


----------



## Tyger (Dec 1, 2009)

Awice 

Hmm... I would like this as a sig, transparent.
For the avy, you could choose either the guy or the pokemon. I'm not sure which would look better. Do what you wish with the avy, as long as it isn't transparent or rounded in any way.



Thank yous <3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 1, 2009)

Just a simple 150 x 150 avatar of the skull with a pink dotted border please


----------



## Alex. (Dec 2, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;  ;



Thanks dude. Looks awesome. 

I'll have to rep you tomorrow though..on my 24 h.


----------



## Alice (Dec 2, 2009)

Tyger said:


> Awice
> 
> Hmm... I would like this as a sig, transparent.
> For the avy, you could choose either the guy or the pokemon. I'm not sure which would look better. Do what you wish with the avy, as long as it isn't transparent or rounded in any way.
> ...





Champagne Supernova said:


> Just a simple 150 x 150 avatar of the skull with a pink dotted border please


I got it <3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 2, 2009)

Fantastic work as always Alice <3


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 2, 2009)

thank you em<33333


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 2, 2009)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Dec 2, 2009)

Can i have a set of this?
With these lines "So many lives cross each other.....Whether people know it or not.......They will never know how much each life affects the other"





avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance
avatar the guy with orange hair with the headphones on. 







thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Alice (Dec 4, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> Can i have a set of this?
> With these lines "So many lives cross each other.....Whether people know it or not.......They will never know how much each life affects the other"
> 
> 
> ...


taking this:3


----------



## valerian (Dec 4, 2009)

Avatar please.


----------



## Alice (Dec 4, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar please.


Sure thing :3


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2009)

Set and Ava. Make it gorge. 



I love the style of you guys.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 4, 2009)

hey could you make me a set from this pic 
Could you lighten the image a bit so its more visable and whatever effect you think looks good
ava-150 x 150-(Itachi's face) Could you make me a rounded ava aswell as a normal one if thats allright.
Sig- Rounded aswell

thanks


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

Uhm...Your OP is a bit contarary...(dont know if i spelled that right)
It says senior members only, but in the rules it says members with 50+ post..

What is it really?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Set and Ava. Make it gorge.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the style of you guys.


I'll do this


Tengoku said:


> Uhm...Your OP is a bit contarary...(dont know if i spelled that right)
> It says senior members only, but in the rules it says members with 50+ post..
> 
> What is it really?



Technically one can be a senior member with under 50 posts, with a post count reset 

Really you need both


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Alice think you can make a Set out of this?  

Or this one if its better for you 

I got no real specifics, but I would like a round border on both avy and sig.  Thanks


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

Allright good to know


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Dec 4, 2009)

looks very nice. thanks for the set Alice


----------



## Alice (Dec 4, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Hey Alice think you can make a Set out of this?
> 
> Or this one if its better for you
> 
> I got no real specifics, but I would like a round border on both avy and sig.  Thanks


okays will do :3


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

So sorry if I ask too much

But...is it because of the idiotic request from noobs, or the size of the avy/sig that you only permit seniors?

Again, sorry if I ask too much


----------



## Alice (Dec 4, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> So sorry if I ask too much
> 
> But...is it because of the idiotic request from noobs, or the size of the avy/sig that you only permit seniors?
> 
> Again, sorry if I ask too much


That, plus my work is worth time and effort, and more than puny 10 rep points :3


----------



## Bart (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks alot, Alice


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, understandably

Is it possible to trade sets then? I make something for you and you for me?

Again, reeeeally sorry if I ask too much


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

Request for Alice. 

I want a set out of this please. :3  Just in general (for both the avy and the sig), I want it brightened up and stuff. Just give it that sunny, bright, beautiful day look. :3

More specifically now, I want an avy of the girl and the Latios next to her. Try to get a big portion of both of them in the avy. And I want the border dotted. :3

For the sig, I don't want it cropped too much. I still want the general entirety of the stock to be there, but cropping off a bit of the outside might clear up space/size and make it look better. It's up to you, really.  And resize it to, at most, meet senior member limits. And I want a dotted border around it please. :3

Please and thank you


----------



## Alice (Dec 4, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> hey could you make me a set from this pic
> Could you lighten the image a bit so its more visable and whatever effect you think looks good
> ava-150 x 150-(Itachi's face) Could you make me a rounded ava aswell as a normal one if thats allright.
> Sig- Rounded aswell
> ...





Death-kun said:


> Request for Alice.
> 
> I want a set out of this please. :3  Just in general (for both the avy and the sig), I want it brightened up and stuff. Just give it that sunny, bright, beautiful day look. :3
> 
> ...


okay I shall do it


----------



## Alice (Dec 4, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Ok, understandably
> 
> Is it possible to trade sets then? I make something for you and you for me?
> 
> Again, reeeeally sorry if I ask too much


no sorry, I'm not looking for trading sets XD

You can request in other shops, really.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

I know, but yours are so cool


----------



## Rampage (Dec 5, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 thanks it looks awesome


----------



## Eternity (Dec 5, 2009)

I know its not my job but: hatakakashi, remember to spoiler-tag or link the image>.<


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> I know its not my job but: hatakakashi, remember to spoiler-tag or link the image>.<



Why are you still posting?


----------



## Eternity (Dec 5, 2009)

Post count? 

Joking..im just trying to be helpful Sorry if I have done something I shouldnt have...


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Pepper:

 ;  

 ;


----------



## hatakashi (Dec 5, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> I know its not my job but: hatakakashi, remember to spoiler-tag or link the image>.<



my bad, 

fixed


----------



## Morphine (Dec 5, 2009)

can you make me an ava from this, M?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay. **


----------



## Alice (Dec 5, 2009)

hatakashi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senior members only, read the rules



Tengoku said:


> Post count?
> 
> Joking..im just trying to be helpful Sorry if I have done something I shouldnt have...


don't spam.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you so much Alice, it looks beautiful. pek


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 5, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome . I love it


----------



## Pepper (Dec 6, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Pepper:
> 
> ;
> 
> ;



thank you lovely

repped


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2009)

;  ;  ;


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Dec 7, 2009)

can i have a set of this?
With these lines " It's Funny....."".....It's Snowing All Around Us.....""......But I Couldnt Get Any Warmer If I Wanted To"
no font preference
avatar and sig rounded
avatar of both faces


thanks


----------



## Alice (Dec 7, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set of this?
> With these lines " It's Funny....."".....It's Snowing All Around Us.....""......But I Couldnt Get Any Warmer If I Wanted To"
> no font preference
> avatar and sig rounded
> ...


I'll take that :3


----------



## Sin (Dec 8, 2009)

I was wondering, Alice/M, how good are you guys at adding santa hats to manga pages/other images (in addition to the excellent overlays you usually do to my sets)?


----------



## Alice (Dec 8, 2009)

Sin said:


> I was wondering, Alice/M, how good are you guys at adding santa hats to manga pages/other images (in addition to the excellent overlays you usually do to my sets)?


depends on manga/image; working with bw manga is generally harder :3


----------



## Sin (Dec 9, 2009)

On a completely unrelated note (I had a very hard time finding an image worth holiday-pimping :3), would it be possible to make this stock:



Into an awesome set? I know you guys can't remove artist watermarks, but that text is just the name of the character, so it should be ok, I figure 

I'll let you decide the rest, ava and sig please. Will rep and cred, let me know if the stock is too difficult to work with.


----------



## Purchase (Dec 9, 2009)

1. Type of request -Set
   2. Set size - senior.
   3. Border - rounded
   4. Effects - lights
   5. Text -  Allen Iverson #3 only on the sig not the avvide
   6. Stock -


----------



## Alice (Dec 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> On a completely unrelated note (I had a very hard time finding an image worth holiday-pimping :3), would it be possible to make this stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Purchase said:


> 1. Type of request -Set
> 2. Set size - senior.
> 3. Border - rounded
> 4. Effects - lights
> ...


will do


----------



## Purchase (Dec 10, 2009)

Alice said:


> will do



thx


----------



## Alice (Dec 10, 2009)

Purchase said:


> thx


don't worry it will be up in few hours, and would you please disable your sig ?


----------



## Purchase (Dec 11, 2009)

Alice said:


> don't worry it will be up in few hours, and would you please disable your sig ?



opps


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Dec 11, 2009)

this is amazing Alice:amazed i love how it looks icy. thats a nice effect.


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 11, 2009)

Haylo wonderful sets place. I'm requesting for a set.

avy: 

sig: 

I'd like it to be simple and the sig not so big. Thankies guys. :B


----------



## Alice (Dec 12, 2009)

Confetti said:


> Haylo wonderful sets place. I'm requesting for a set.
> 
> avy:
> 
> ...


I got it <3


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 13, 2009)

It looks wonderful alice  repping and spreading luff now~


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 13, 2009)

1.Set
2.Senior
3.Rounded
4.Brighter(or anything that looks good to you)
5.If possible could you take the text off
6.
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Alice (Dec 13, 2009)

~SAGE~ said:


> 1.Set
> 2.Senior
> 3.Rounded
> 4.Brighter(or anything that looks good to you)
> ...


kay will do this evening


----------



## Tyger (Dec 13, 2009)

Avatar plz. 



Anything except rounded, as usual.


----------



## Alice (Dec 14, 2009)

Tyger said:


> Avatar plz.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything except rounded, as usual.


will do


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome. It looks perfect thank you!!


----------



## Sima (Dec 14, 2009)

Request for Alice~

Avy; 150x150, focus around the face, dotted border please, add any effects you see fit.

Sig; just make it smaller please, and effects you see fit with this too.


----------



## Alice (Dec 15, 2009)

Sima said:


> Request for Alice~
> 
> Avy; 150x150, focus around the face, dotted border please, add any effects you see fit.
> 
> Sig; just make it smaller please, and effects you see fit with this too.


good I'll do it


----------



## Sinai (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Alice (Dec 15, 2009)

Sinai said:


> I have a set request!
> :ho
> I would like the avy to focus around his head, and the sig to focus on his head, and right arm (dangling one ); so that the sig will be a vertical rectangle, instead of a horizontal one. No rounded edges, and no border, please.
> Here is the stock:
> ...


sorry, only senior members requests are accepted


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Dec 15, 2009)

can i have this as a set
With these lines " I've Been Having These Weird Thoughts Lately....."".....Like Is Any Of This For Real......""....Or Not...."
no font preferance
avatar of face if possible facing the other direction
like this

avatar and sig rounded


thanks


----------



## Alice (Dec 16, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have this as a set
> With these lines " I've Been Having These Weird Thoughts Lately....."".....Like Is Any Of This For Real......""....Or Not...."
> no font preferance
> avatar of face if possible facing the other direction
> ...


Okay no problem


----------



## Alice (Dec 16, 2009)

Made few rounded as well, cause it looks a bit better imo. Also no major effects since pic is rather fancy with such a starry background.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Dec 16, 2009)

it looks great Alice. thanks for getting it so quick too. 
one thing were you not able to make the avatar face the other way?


----------



## Sima (Dec 16, 2009)

Alice said:


> Made few rounded as well, cause it looks a bit better imo. Also no major effects since pic is rather fancy with such a starry background.



Thanks so much Alice, looks great<3

edit// I will rep  you when my 24 hour block is up<3


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello again =3..I have another request.

Avatar: 150x150
Stock: 
---
Sig: Any size
Stocks:  / 
As a specification, I'd like it if you could place image 2 over the right half of image 1. Does that make sense? XD

I'd prefer if it weren't blue/greenish themed like the set I have if possible, everything else is up to you..thanks again =D!


----------



## Alice (Dec 18, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Hello again =3..I have another request.
> 
> Avatar: 150x150
> Stock:
> ...


Ok, I'll try to


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2009)

For Alice,

An ava



You know the drill. Make it gorgeous. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Alice (Dec 18, 2009)

Pepper said:


> For Alice,
> 
> An ava
> 
> ...


what an epic task


----------



## Pepper (Dec 19, 2009)

gorgeous. mission accomplished. 

repped & credited


----------



## Sin (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Alice, I'm back =P

Set request:

*Sig Stock*: 
Please make sure both players show up

Text "Blake Who?" somewhere in there(possibly vertically on the right side where there's some dead space?) ^^

*Av Stock*:  
Close up of him taking the shot 

Will rep and cred as always. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

Aliceeee, I just want a sig made out of this. No avy or anything, just a sig. 400 x 400. Make it look pretty but try not to alter it too much, dotted border. Keep the entire picture. No cropping. Please and thank you. <3


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Dec 20, 2009)

can i have a set
With these lines " A Scattered Dream Is A Far Off Memory....."".....A Far Off Memory Is A Scattered Dream.....""....I Want To Line The Pieces Up.....""....Yours And Mine..."
no font prererance
avatar and set rounded
avatar of the face facing the opposite way

thanks to whoever does it


----------



## Alice (Dec 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hi Alice, I'm back =P
> 
> Set request:
> 
> ...





Death-kun said:


> Aliceeee, I just want a sig made out of this. No avy or anything, just a sig. 400 x 400. Make it look pretty but try not to alter it too much, dotted border. Keep the entire picture. No cropping. Please and thank you. <3





DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set
> With these lines " A Scattered Dream Is A Far Off Memory....."".....A Far Off Memory Is A Scattered Dream.....""....I Want To Line The Pieces Up.....""....Yours And Mine..."
> no font prererance
> avatar and set rounded
> ...


kay you got that


----------



## valerian (Dec 22, 2009)

Sig please.  

Similar border to this.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








It's a set I'm making. I've transparented it, however I've made a few errors. Could you fix them please?


----------



## Alice (Dec 23, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Sig please.
> 
> Similar border to this.


okays will do


----------



## valerian (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks. 

Edit: I need to spread before I can rep you again.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks Alice  it looks great


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 25, 2009)

Id like an epic set out of this please


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 25, 2009)

Set - Nothing girlish or shoddy. No size preference for the signature size, as long as the height doesn't exceed 400px. Thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 28, 2009)

Well I have two requests. One of them is transparent a set I made(I suck at transparenting), the other is just making a set. Could you do both please?

*Request number 1:*

Stock: and 

*Request number 2:*

For: Alice/Uffie
Stock: 
Size: Avatar 150x150 and sig whatever size the sig in  is
Text: Radiance of Miracles on sig and Miracles on avatar
Border: One dotted, one rounded(I want the sig as rounded as), one with two rounded edges and two normal edges with that border


----------



## Zach (Dec 28, 2009)

Can you make a set out  with both Minato and Kushina in the avy if possible and a transparent sig of the stock. Please and thanks in advance


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2009)

For Alice,
Christmas set (150x150 ava focused on the bunneh)



do your magic. rep, cred and sneeze


----------



## Alice (Dec 28, 2009)

Pervy Fox said:


> Id like an epic set out of this please





Hisagi said:


> Set - Nothing girlish or shoddy. No size preference for the signature size, as long as the height doesn't exceed 400px. Thanks





Atlantic Storm said:


> Well I have two requests. One of them is transparent a set I made(I suck at transparenting), the other is just making a set. Could you do both please?
> 
> *Request number 1:*
> 
> ...





Zach said:


> Can you make a set out  with both Minato and Kushina in the avy if possible and a transparent sig of the stock. Please and thanks in advance





Pepper said:


> For Alice,
> Christmas set (150x150 ava focused on the bunneh)
> 
> 
> ...


ohohoho how much has piled up


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2009)

Awice, I got a request for 150 x 150 avies. 

I want two different versions of avies made out of . 

For the first version, I want the avy to be of Morty, with most of his body in the avy (a good cut-off point would be the lower thigh/knee on the leg closest to Gengar for the bottom of the avy. Just go from there with the rest of the avy afterward). I want the border to be dotted, and for the avy to just be prettied/brightened up a bit. Just do your thing.  But also, I want the avy to have that "two sharp corner, two round corner" effect. I think you've seen it before, right? The corners would look like . If you can't do it, that's okay then. 

For the second version, I want both Morty and Gengar in the avy. The best way to do this is pretty much to resize the entire picture to 150 x 150 without cropping anything. I want all the effects for this one as I wanted for the first, but this time, switch the position of the rounded/sharp corners (so the rounded corners are the top-left and bottom-right, sharp corners are top-right and bottom-left). That is, if you are able to do it. If not, that's okay, like I said. 

Please and thank you <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Alice can you make me an colourful avy please?

One with text and one without. 

Text: ~Perfection~ kinda like this. 

Border: like the sample if possible if not then it's ok

Stock: 

Rep and credit. Thank you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 30, 2009)

Senior set request for Alice. 



Text: I'll let you choose 
Border: Your choice
Effects: Surprise me :33


----------



## Damaris (Dec 31, 2009)

I can finally request here again! 



*size:* senior
*request:* alice
*border:* that "two sharp two round" thing death-kun requested.
effects and such are up to you. pek


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Alice, <3 Haven't been here in a while; requestin'.
I want a senior sized set of this, but with special requirements <3 (nothing too complicated)
Choices of stock;



For the set, I want it to be around  Can I have one version that's curved like that, and another  If you use the first stock, I don't want it to disrupt the colours in it please, C:


----------



## Alice (Dec 31, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Awice, I got a request for 150 x 150 avies.
> 
> I want two different versions of avies made out of .
> 
> ...





Grimmjow said:


> Hey Alice can you make me an colourful avy please?
> 
> One with text and one without.
> 
> ...





Darth Nihilus said:


> Senior set request for Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sweets said:


> Hey Alice, <3 Haven't been here in a while; requestin'.
> I want a senior sized set of this, but with special requirements <3 (nothing too complicated)
> Choices of stock;
> 
> ...


okays, avies now, sets a bit later.


----------



## Alice (Dec 31, 2009)

done a couple of normal avies, cause dotted doesn't go well with rounded. anyway, message me if something needs to be fixed


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2009)

adorable. lovely work. sneeze given


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 31, 2009)

Perfect Alice.


----------



## Alice (Dec 31, 2009)

LovelyComplex said:


> I'd like a set from this, please. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Senior size is fine, because I'll just save it until my post count is up enough.Please no border on the avatar. I hope the picture is not too difficult.


Senior members only :3


----------



## Lovely (Dec 31, 2009)

Alice said:


> Senior members only :3



My mistake. I thought it was 50 + post.


----------



## Alice (Dec 31, 2009)

LovelyComplex said:


> My mistake. I thought it was 50 + post.


technically you can be senior with below 50 posts (resets and what not >.<)


----------



## krome (Dec 31, 2009)

and  please.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 31, 2009)

Set for ~M~

Senior sized avy, and a 240x400 signature please.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

Just a sig.



Dotted border.
Text: Hei

I am a senior member now.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 2, 2010)

can i have a set of this?
with these lines "You Are The First One....""....That Has Always Been There For Me....""....No Matter How It Affects You In The End.."
avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance
avatar of both faces


thanks


----------



## Morphine (Jan 3, 2010)

Alice my love, can you make avas from those stocks  and second stock  ? i did find it


----------



## Sunako (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 3, 2010)

Set :33

Nothing too pink I guess, subtlety is good, if possible


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 3, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Set for ~M~
> 
> Senior sized avy, and a 240x400 signature please.





AppleChan said:


> Just a sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





izzyisozaki said:


> Set :33
> 
> Nothing too pink I guess, subtlety is good, if possible





krome said:


> and  please.



Taking      .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

Alice please.

Set
Avatar 150x150, sig w/e size
No text
Various borders


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2010)

Morphine said:


> Alice my love, can you make avas from those stocks  and second stock  ? i did find it





Atlantic Storm said:


> Alice please.
> 
> Set
> Avatar 150x150, sig w/e size
> ...


kays


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 5, 2010)

;


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2010)

Subscribing to the madness


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 5, 2010)

Love it Alice ~ As usual


----------



## Bart (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hey Alice *



Type of request - Avatar
Set Size - 150 x 150.
Border - Rounded.

Is it possible that I could have a plain one, and one of your choosing and preference in terms of colorisation?

*P.S. Alice, could I please have 1 plan type in the size of 150 x 200, square and with a faint black border frame?*


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 6, 2010)

ITT I fail at reading comprehension.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 6, 2010)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Wow amazing rendering. Thank you!


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 6, 2010)

;


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 6, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ITT I fail at reading comprehension.



Thank you!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 6, 2010)

An avy Alice

Stock: 

Border: One dotted like current one and one no border please.

Text: ~Immaculate~ and one with no text please.

Rep and credit. Thank you Alice


----------



## Sima (Jan 6, 2010)

Request for anyone willing to do<3

Avy; 150x150, dotted border, any effects you see fit.



Sig; any effects you see fit, maybe put my user name in, but not too big and in a nice font.


----------



## Alice (Jan 7, 2010)

Bartallen2 said:


> *Hey Alice *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grimmjow said:


> An avy Alice
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





Sima said:


> Request for anyone willing to do<3
> 
> Avy; 150x150, dotted border, any effects you see fit.
> 
> ...


suuure thing


----------



## Damaris (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks 

Beautiful  Credited & repped


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 7, 2010)

New stock

reposted request so you wont have to go back

Lines: "You Are The First One....""....That Has Always Been There For Me....""....No Matter How It Affects You In The End.."
avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance
avatar of both faces


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 8, 2010)

Dammit Alice. That set is amazing


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can you make me an avy out of this.

And siggy out this pic.


plz and shank joo.


----------



## Alice (Jan 8, 2010)

Revy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wai not


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 8, 2010)

Shank joo,luv.pek


----------



## Sima (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks, its lovely <3


----------



## Fay (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Alice! Love your work! It's very pretty. I'd like to request a senior size set.

Ava:
- Various borders
- Stock: 
Sig
- Stock: 
I couldn't get better quality scans unfortunately.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 9, 2010)

Outstanding Alice.


----------



## Tyger (Jan 9, 2010)

avy plz? 



Do what you wish, as long as theres no roundedness, blah blah blah.

Thank yous <3


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 9, 2010)

Tyger said:


> avy plz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this


----------



## Sake (Jan 9, 2010)

for Alice<3

one with no borders and one with borders like the one i have now please. will rep & cred of course :3


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 10, 2010)

Set please. For Alice.



Border: Dotted.
Size: Senior but if you can make the sig big, but not over size limits?
Avy of both faces in one.
Text: Something sexy, but if you cannot think of something, that's fine as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## Alice (Jan 12, 2010)

Fay said:


> Hey Alice! Love your work! It's very pretty. I'd like to request a senior size set.
> 
> Ava:
> - Various borders
> ...





Sake said:


> for Alice<3
> 
> one with no borders and one with borders like the one i have now please. will rep & cred of course :3





AppleChan said:


> Set please. For Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets see


----------



## Fay (Jan 12, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 
Wow, just wow :amazed!! Thank you very much! Rep & credit ofcourse.


----------



## Alice (Jan 12, 2010)

Fay said:


> Wow, just wow :amazed!! Thank you very much! Rep & credit ofcourse.


No prob & my pleasure


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 12, 2010)

That's hot.
Thanks again,luv.<3


----------



## Sake (Jan 12, 2010)

wondergasmic. 

loff given, will cred when I use. thank you~


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 12, 2010)

Alice!  So beautiful in such a short time. Thank you! Will Credit when use.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 12, 2010)

*Set Request*

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Text: Coco
Border: Whatever you see fit. 

Signature
Stock: 
Text: Conan O'Brien
Size: Whatever you see fit but not too big
Border: Whatever you see fit

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 12, 2010)

I like this trans please, no effects :33



and an avatar of 150x150 with both of their faces together.


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 13, 2010)

Set: 

Avatar: 

Size: 150 x 200
Border: 2 corners rounded, 2 corners regular. 1 px Black, 2 px White
Text: Sakuya Izayoi

Sig: 

Border: Anything that looks nice.
Text: Flowering Sixteenth Night.


----------



## Alice (Jan 13, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Set Request*
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> ...





Pervy Fox said:


> I like this trans please, :33
> 
> 
> 
> and an avatar of 150x150 with both of their faces together.





Koroshi said:


> Set:
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...


Okay will take a look at it :33


----------



## Alice (Jan 13, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> New stock
> 
> reposted request so you wont have to go back
> 
> ...


oh and this one


----------



## Bart (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Alice 



Type of request - Avatar
Set Size - 150 x 200.
Border - Square

Alice, is it possible if I could have two original with one having a black border and the other without, and with the rest with black borders and could you possible experiment with your own choosing, but not including text. Many thanks!


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Request*

Type of request - set please Alice
Set size - senior
Border - semi round
Effects - what ever you like
Text 1 - Stop The Flow
Text 2 - Ink
Stock - 
thank you


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2010)

Set please?



I have no preferance with style, or boreders just make sure its senior sized.


----------



## Sima (Jan 14, 2010)

I have request~

Avy; 150x150, any effects you wanna do, but don't make it rounded please.



Sig; Just make it smaller please, I don't like huge sigs, any effects you see fit and no text please.


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2010)

Avy please.


----------



## Alice (Jan 16, 2010)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey Alice
> 
> 
> 
> ...





whamslam3 said:


> Type of request - set please Alice
> Set size - senior
> Border - semi round
> Effects - what ever you like
> ...





Legend said:


> Set please?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no preferance with style, or boreders just make sure its senior sized.





Sima said:


> I have request~
> 
> Avy; 150x150, any effects you wanna do, but don't make it rounded please.
> 
> ...





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avy please.


Consider it done


----------



## Pepper (Jan 17, 2010)

Alice,



Just an ava. No strong colour changes. In the ava I'd like the here entire face (at least the part that's in the picture), the lizard and her fingers. 

Will give loff ?w?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 17, 2010)

sweet. so worth the wait i love it Alice.
and i dont think you know or care but the flowers you added in the background add to the effect cause that is a important symbol for the girl


----------



## Alice (Jan 17, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> sweet. so worth the wait i love it Alice.
> and i dont think you know or care but the flowers you added in the background add to the effect cause that is a important symbol for the girl


Thank you :33 Yeah I happen to have read Nana


----------



## Alice (Jan 17, 2010)

Remaining sets will be uploaded on Monday, after 6pm ~


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 17, 2010)

Amazing work. Thank you.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 17, 2010)

Super gorgeous. Gave loff.


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you, it looks great.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 18, 2010)

Avy please   .


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 18, 2010)

Avies please.







Size: Senior
Border: Solid white.
Effects: Lighting like graying it out or choose what you think is best.  
Text: For the first one: I'm here, Hinata.
Second one: None
Third one: I slept with him!
If the second is too low in quality, tell me and I will change it. I have no problem with that.

Thanks Alice.


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks alicepek.


----------



## Sima (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks so much<3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2010)

Just a signature this time.


I want the the words removed, and instead it to say. 

A father and his son.

Transparent, and downsized to fit max signature size, *no effects, fading, etc.
*
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice (Jan 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Avy please   .





AppleChan said:


> Avies please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sephiroth said:


> Just a signature this time.
> 
> 
> I want the the words removed, and instead it to say.
> ...


Okaysyayays :33


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 18, 2010)

I has a set request for you. :33



Avy of the guy with glasses and set of both.

Dotted borders too. :33

Thanks.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 18, 2010)

thnx alice looks good


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 19, 2010)

Avy request



Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 21, 2010)

can i have a set of this?
With these lines "Whenever I'm With You.....""....Everything Around Me 
Disappears..."".....And All I Can See Is You..."
avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance
avatar of faces


----------



## Alice (Jan 22, 2010)

Kizaru said:


> I has a set request for you. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grimmjow said:


> Avy request
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and credit thank you.





DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set of this?
> With these lines "Whenever I'm With You.....""....Everything Around Me
> Disappears..."".....And All I Can See Is You..."
> avatar and sig rounded
> ...


okay


----------



## C?k (Jan 22, 2010)

y'all gonna love me, i'm _always_ the easiest and quickest request and i always rep 

can i just have a black border, senior size and try make the quality lil better without it being _too _sharp....and thats all lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc151/Tj-Sama/215913.jpg


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you, Alice! Will credit when use. pek


----------



## Alice (Jan 22, 2010)

C?k said:


> y'all gonna love me, i'm _always_ the easiest and quickest request and i always rep
> 
> can i just have a black border, senior size and try make the quality lil better without it being _too _sharp....and thats all lol
> 
> ...


will see


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 23, 2010)

Can you make the second one round please. I'll rep again thank you.


----------



## Alice (Jan 23, 2010)

Notify me if you needed sig as well


----------



## Morphine (Jan 23, 2010)

ave please  
semi rounded border, no effects


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 23, 2010)

You also make colourings?


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 23, 2010)

1. Type of request - set
   2. Set size - senior
   3. Border - Semi-rounded
   4. Effects - I'd like a nice effect for the Kanji Text.
   5. Text -  "愚地 独歩"
   6. Stock -


----------



## Alice (Jan 24, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> You also make colourings?


Nope, no colorings.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2010)

Type of request - Ava
Ava size - 150x150
Border - Round Dotted if possible or just anything
Effects - anything good
Stock:   
(The Guy on the Top Right)

Thanks :33


----------



## Alice (Jan 24, 2010)

Morphine said:


> ave please
> semi rounded border, no effects





Dante10 said:


> 1. Type of request - set
> 2. Set size - senior
> 3. Border - Semi-rounded
> 4. Effects - I'd like a nice effect for the Kanji Text.
> ...





Kelsey♥ said:


> Type of request - Ava
> Ava size - 150x150
> Border - Round Dotted if possible or just anything
> Effects - anything good
> ...


I got it <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Alice*

Stock: 
Request: Set
Size: 150x150 and w/e size that's good(but not too big) for the sig
Border: Dotted, rounded and that partially rounded with the border one
Other: Give the image some kind of background


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 24, 2010)

really nice. i like the background alot


----------



## krome (Jan 24, 2010)

and  please.


----------



## Alice (Jan 25, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Alice*
> 
> Stock:
> Request: Set
> ...





krome said:


> and  please.


I'll see to it :3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 26, 2010)

Avy


----------



## Alice (Jan 26, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Avy


okay


----------



## krome (Jan 26, 2010)

Reposting signature stock:


----------



## Alice (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry your sig stock still doesn't work ;<


----------



## krome (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, thanks anyway~ :33


----------



## Bart (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Alice 

I attempted to do this myself, but I failed miserably, so I was wondering can you please help?



*1.* Three rounded at 150 x 150. 1 original and the other two with effects no text.
*2.* Three squared at 150 x 200. 1 original and the other two with effects no text.

Is it possible that you could experiment with your own choosing, but not including text. I'll give you double rep for this, becuase I've wanted this as an Avatar for quite some time. Thanks!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 28, 2010)

can i have a set?
with these lines "Be Careful Of What You Wish For...."".....Not Everything Is How It Seems..."
avatar of face
avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2010)

Could I have a set from this please?



Max 500 Width

Could you make it look something like this style shaped/size sig?


If not then just do it however you want to, thanks :33.


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2010)

Avatar please. :33

Can I have one zoomed out so that you can see his body aswell? Thanks.


----------



## Alice (Jan 28, 2010)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey Alice
> 
> I attempted to do this myself, but I failed miserably, so I was wondering can you please help?
> 
> ...





DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set?
> with these lines "Be Careful Of What You Wish For...."".....Not Everything Is How It Seems..."
> avatar of face
> avatar and sig rounded
> no font preferance





Kelsey♥ said:


> Could I have a set from this please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar please. :33
> 
> Can I have one zoomed out so that you can see his body aswell? Thanks.


okay. Avies now, sets a bit later ;3


----------



## April (Jan 28, 2010)

Can I have two avies? I can't choose between the both of these. >.<

I'll rep for each ofc. :3





200X150 please <3


----------



## Morphine (Jan 29, 2010)

requesting an orgasmic ava 

variety of borders, white please


----------



## Alice (Jan 29, 2010)

April said:


> Can I have two avies? I can't choose between the both of these. >.<
> 
> I'll rep for each ofc. :3
> 
> ...





Morphine said:


> requesting an orgasmic ava
> 
> variety of borders, white please


taken     ~


----------



## Sunako (Jan 29, 2010)

please :3


----------



## Sima (Jan 29, 2010)

Request~

Sig; Just make it smaller please, any effects you see fit.



Avy; 150x150, dotted border, focus around their faces, any effects you want with this too.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank youuuu  just need to spread :X


----------



## gon66 (Jan 31, 2010)

Type of request - set please Alice
Set size - senior
Border - semi round
Effects - what ever you like
Text 1 - Stop The Flow
Text 2 - Ink
Stock - .....


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 31, 2010)

Alice

Stock:
Avatar: 
Sig: 
Size: 150x200 sized avatar, w/e size you think looks good for sig
Border: Rounded and dotted. If you can't do both(I'll rep you twice if you do both), just do rounded.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 31, 2010)

Senior set. Classy I guess :>


----------



## Alice (Feb 1, 2010)

December said:


> please :3





Sima said:


> Request~
> 
> Sig; Just make it smaller please, any effects you see fit.
> 
> ...





Atlantic Storm said:


> Alice
> 
> Stock:
> Avatar:
> ...





izzyisozaki said:


> Senior set. Classy I guess :>


taking that ~


----------



## Alice (Feb 1, 2010)

gon66 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you dumb? read rules first.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, that was a bit mean Alice.

I've disabled my sig in the post too


----------



## Chainer (Feb 2, 2010)

Alice said:


> are you dumb? read rules first.



That's uncalled for. :/

I've tagged the huge image in his post and disabled his signature, so he's all set to go.


----------



## Alice (Feb 2, 2010)

Chainer said:


> That's uncalled for. :/
> 
> I've tagged the huge image in his post and disabled his signature, so he's all set to go.


doesn't help that he's not senior, and has a _bit_ less than 50 posts to go.

and disabling signatures goes for everyone -___-


----------



## Sake (Feb 2, 2010)

for alice 

two avatars please. if you can't do both, then go ahead and choose the one that's easier to work with. no borders, please & thank you~


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Alice, its gorgeous<3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 2, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



FABULOUS

thank you.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 2, 2010)

sweetness thanks for the set


----------



## krome (Feb 2, 2010)

please.


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 2, 2010)

Dear Wondergasmic Set Shop,

I have a set request please:
Link:  *(the pic is pretty big)*
Any style is fine. And please add borders (any is fine).
Avi Size: 150x150
Sig size: Regular
Extras: I would like Alita's face with as much as the gun as possible as the Avi. Also, can you get rid of the text in the bottom left corner.

THANK YOU,
MrRoastDuck


----------



## Alice (Feb 3, 2010)

Sake said:


> for alice
> 
> two avatars please. if you can't do both, then go ahead and choose the one that's easier to work with. no borders, please & thank you~





krome said:


> please.


okays


----------



## Alice (Feb 3, 2010)

MrRoastDuck said:


> Dear Wondergasmic Set Shop,
> 
> I have a set request please:
> Link:  *(the pic is pretty big)*
> ...


You are not a senior member to request; please read rules ;<


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 3, 2010)

Set for Alice please. 

I loved how you did izzyizosaki's request and kinda wanted the same please? 



Size: Senior and for sig, make the height like right under 500 and width 550. (That's the limit right?)
border: Dotted.
Text: For avy only, AppleChan.

Thanks.
Extra: Can you get rid of the text? I know the artist and will credit.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 4, 2010)

*Stock:*
 Avatar: 
 Sig: 
*Size:* 150x200 sized avatar, w/e size you think looks good for sig
*Border:* Rounded and dotted. If you can't do both(I'll rep you twice if you do both), just do rounded.

Alice


----------



## Alice (Feb 5, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Set for Alice please.
> 
> I loved how you did izzyizosaki's request and kinda wanted the same please?
> 
> ...


You do realize that picture is *different *right? There's no such thing as "the same" with different pictures


----------



## Alice (Feb 5, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Stock:*
> Avatar:
> Sig:
> *Size:* 150x200 sized avatar, w/e size you think looks good for sig
> ...


okay


----------



## Morphine (Feb 5, 2010)

set please  white border, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 like this


 also want my name on it. 

thanks lubz


----------



## Sake (Feb 5, 2010)

ow wow, gorgeous alice <333 I have to spread since I just repped you. thank you very much.


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 5, 2010)

Ah, sorry for my stupidity. :sweat Thanks, I love it.  Will rep and credit when use.


----------



## krome (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 6, 2010)

can i have a set?
With these lines "Getting Ready To Make A Stand....""....Facing Death Head On....""...Never Going To Back Down"
avatar and sig rounded
avatar of face
no font preferance


----------



## Mozu (Feb 7, 2010)

Set please. 

Avi (top panel) w/ Text: _Mozu_:   

Sig: 

Do as you please, just make them pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Kek (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd like a 150x150 and a 150x200 avy of their faces, and a sig, please.


----------



## Juice (Feb 8, 2010)

An avatar, please.

*Size:* 150x150

*Border:* Semi-rounded

*Stock:*


----------



## Alice (Feb 8, 2010)

All requests are put on a delay due to technical issues. Sorry for inconvenience.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 8, 2010)

Juice said:


> An avatar, please.
> 
> *Size:* 150x150
> 
> ...





Kek said:


> I'd like a 150x150 and a 150x200 avy of their faces, and a sig, please.





Hiroko said:


> Set please.
> 
> Avi (top panel) w/ Text: _Mozu_:
> 
> ...





DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set?
> With these lines "Getting Ready To Make A Stand....""....Facing Death Head On....""...Never Going To Back Down"
> avatar and sig rounded
> avatar of face
> no font preferance


Doing           these


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 8, 2010)

; 

I hope this is what you meant by semi-rounded ;w;


----------



## Juice (Feb 8, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> I hope this is what you meant by semi-rounded ;w;



Thats great, thanks. +rep and cred coming your way.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 8, 2010)

Kek, considering your stock was so small in the first place I couldn't make a sig of it that really wasn't any different than the avy 

 ;


----------



## Morphine (Feb 9, 2010)

Can you do mine too, M?  double rep


----------



## Tyger (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello there lovely shop. May I have an avy, 150x150 plz? Do what you wish with it, just no roundedness of any kind. 



Thank yous <3


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Kek, considering your stock was so small in the first place I couldn't make a sig of it that really wasn't any different than the avy
> 
> ;



Yea, I figured that would happen. Thank you!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 9, 2010)

Morphine said:


> Can you do mine too, M?  double rep


Sure, I didn't notice yours there


Tyger said:


> Hello there lovely shop. May I have an avy, 150x150 plz? Do what you wish with it, just no roundedness of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank yous <3



Okay.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 10, 2010)

;  ;  ;


----------



## Tyger (Feb 10, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;



It's perfect. Thanks bunches


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 10, 2010)

;  

 ;


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 14, 2010)

from this pic i'd want a transparency with the girls and the basket thing

and for the avy, brunette girl's face


----------



## Fay (Feb 14, 2010)

Requesting set:33:

Ava
- 150x150
- 1 rounded corner
- stock:


Sig
- senior size
- transparancy
- you can edit or put special effects on the actual picture if you wish
- stock:


----------



## Damaris (Feb 14, 2010)

*Request:* Transparent sig of the girl and the cow. Include the artist signature, please?
*Size: *Senior
*Border:* None
*Effects: *Up to you, but I would an option without any effects.
*Text:* None~
*Stock: *


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 14, 2010)

1. Type of request - set
   2. Set size - senior,
   3. Border - dotted
   4. Effects - W.e
   5. Text - "Underdog"
   6. Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Avy

Sig


----------



## Alice (Feb 15, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> from this pic i'd want a transparency with the girls and the basket thing
> 
> and for the avy, brunette girl's face





Fay said:


> Requesting set:33:
> 
> Ava
> - 150x150
> ...





Damaris said:


> *Request:* Transparent sig of the girl and the cow. Include the artist signature, please?
> *Size: *Senior
> *Border:* None
> *Effects: *Up to you, but I would an option without any effects.
> ...





Dante10 said:


> 1. Type of request - set
> 2. Set size - senior,
> 3. Border - dotted
> 4. Effects - W.e
> ...


          .


----------



## Morphine (Feb 15, 2010)

Alice, who's gonna do my request after all?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 15, 2010)

sorry but its been over a week since i made a request. sorry if somethings going on and thats the reason i just wanted to make sure no one forgot


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't really have an excuse for not doing it besides forgetting, sorry. I can still do it, but I'd understand if you wanted Alice to.


----------



## Alice (Feb 16, 2010)

Morphine said:


> Alice, who's gonna do my request after all?





DeterminedIdiot said:


> sorry but its been over a week since i made a request. sorry if somethings going on and thats the reason i just wanted to make sure no one forgot


Sorry I had technical issues. M should do it.



~M~ said:


> I don't really have an excuse for not doing it besides forgetting, sorry. I can still do it, but I'd understand if you wanted Alice to.


You do please.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 16, 2010)

;  ;  

 ;  ;


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 16, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> ;  ;


sweet it looks incredible/ so worth the wait. thanks


----------



## Damaris (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you! so pretty.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2010)

Set please;

ava - 150x150 Half Rounded;


sig - Half Rounded too, max height 420 and you can cut the pic down a bit if needed


Anyone can take


----------



## valerian (Feb 19, 2010)

Avatar of the guy on the right holding the blue lightsaber. Thanks.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Set please;
> 
> ava - 150x150 Half Rounded;
> 
> ...





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar of the guy on the right holding the blue lightsaber. Thanks.



Okay          .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 19, 2010)

Request for Alice.
Alice big fan of what you do with sports Avatars and Signatures.

Stock: 

Could you please do what ever you like with this, for the avatar Could you please make it 150 x 200.  I won a contest so I get the extra size for the avatar.  Thanks so much excited to see how it'll turn out.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2010)

;


----------



## Alice (Feb 20, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Request for Alice.
> Alice big fan of what you do with sports Avatars and Signatures.
> 
> Stock:
> ...


okay no problem


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2010)

I love you so much M  Thank you pek


----------



## Pervy Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

I want this trans please :33 sorry if its a little big


----------



## Alice (Feb 20, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> I want this trans please :33 sorry if its a little big


Okay


----------



## Kameil (Feb 20, 2010)

Please take this request Alice =) The same dimensions and such leave it as it is for it's size but please include a 150x150 avy along with it thank you.


----------



## Alice (Feb 20, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Please take this request Alice =) The same dimensions and such leave it as it is for it's size but please include a 150x150 avy along with it thank you.


consider it done :3


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 20, 2010)

alice do you mind making a matching signature for me please?


----------



## Alice (Feb 20, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> alice do you mind making a matching signature for me please?


no I don't mind, though don't know if I can make it match exactly.

same stock?  and what avatar should I match it with?


----------



## Sunako (Feb 20, 2010)

please


----------



## Alice (Feb 20, 2010)

Sunako said:


> please


okie-dokie


----------



## Mish (Feb 20, 2010)

set plz

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




Avy:

Sig:


----------



## Fay (Feb 20, 2010)

Set request (don't worry, I defs wont change my mind this time)

Ava
- senior size
- 1 rounded corner
- nice border
- stock: 

sig
- senior size
-stock:


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 21, 2010)

Alice said:


> no I don't mind, though don't know if I can make it match exactly.
> 
> same stock?  and what avatar should I match it with?



Well if its easier for you, you can just do the whole thing over if im not asking to much.  And you can match it to any one of them.  I dont mind.

Thanks so much I appreciate it.


----------



## Alice (Feb 21, 2010)

Mish said:


> set plz
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> 
> ...





Fay said:


> Set request (don't worry, I defs wont change my mind this time)
> 
> Ava
> - senior size
> ...





Unrequited Silence said:


> Well if its easier for you, you can just do the whole thing over if im not asking to much.  And you can match it to any one of them.  I dont mind.
> 
> Thanks so much I appreciate it.


kays I'll see to it


----------



## Fay (Feb 21, 2010)

I see that my pics aren't working, so here again:

For ava:


For sig:


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Would it be already if you did my request Alice?


----------



## Alice (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry no effects apply well to this one, but I moved around the panels you wanted to fit in sig better ;<


----------



## Fay (Feb 21, 2010)

Alice said:


> Sorry no effects apply well to this one, but I moved around the panels you wanted to fit in sig better ;<



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Krix (Feb 21, 2010)

Alice. c:

*Signature*: 
*Avatar*: 

leave the words out, and make the sig smallish. will rep and cred. thanks!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2010)

;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

Avatar
150x150 and 150x200 please
The same border as my current one, but maybe make the outlines slightly edgey and some corners not rounded?

Alice please


----------



## Alice (Feb 22, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Avatar
> 150x150 and 150x200 please
> The same border as my current one, but maybe make the outlines slightly edgey and some corners not rounded?
> 
> Alice please


Aha


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 24, 2010)

can i have a set
with this text " How Many Times Can One Break.....""....Till One Completely Shatters...."
avatar and sig rounded
avatar of face
no font preferance


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Alice

Can I get an avy of 

and a sig of  please? 

On the sig if you could  cut some of the background if that is possible so its more of they guy then background, if its to much work don't worry about it.

Thank you pek


----------



## Pervy Fox (Feb 24, 2010)

I like this trans, but keep the green and blue effects around them :33

and an ava of both their faces


----------



## Laex (Feb 24, 2010)

ALICE. YOU HAS A SEXY ICON FO THE SHOPPE. just saying


----------



## Alice (Feb 25, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set
> with this text " How Many Times Can One Break.....""....Till One Completely Shatters...."
> avatar and sig rounded
> avatar of face
> no font preferance





Moonshine said:


> Hey Alice
> 
> Can I get an avy of
> 
> ...





Pervy Fox said:


> I like this trans, but keep the green and blue effects around them :33
> 
> and an ava of both their faces


No problem


----------



## Alice (Feb 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> ALICE. YOU HAS A SEXY ICON FO THE SHOPPE. just saying


WHY SANKYUU ALEX. Just saying


----------



## Kek (Feb 25, 2010)

Set please.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 25, 2010)

Can some gorgeous person make me a set outta this:


Rounded border, please!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 25, 2010)

amazing Alice! I love it. thanks alot


----------



## Alice (Feb 25, 2010)

Kek said:


> Set please.





FoxxyKat said:


> Can some gorgeous person make me a set outta this:
> 
> 
> Rounded border, please!


Okay and okay >3


----------



## Pervy Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you Alice :33 I wish I can rep you, but I cant at the moment


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 25, 2010)

Alice said:


>





Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __


I love them all. Thanks so much


----------



## valerian (Feb 26, 2010)

Both 150x150, dotted and no borders please. :33


----------



## Alice (Feb 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Both 150x150, dotted and no borders please. :33


will see to it :>


----------



## Kek (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks ALice!


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 27, 2010)

big avatar from this~
thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2010)

Can I have a set please? <: (Love the shop icon by the way )

Ava; 150x150 Half Rounded or just Dotted


Trans Sig; 


Thanks <3


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 27, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a set please? <: (Love the shop icon by the way )
> 
> Ava; 150x150 Half Rounded or just Dotted
> 
> ...


Okay 


FirstMoon said:


> Something cool from this;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks by now


A set?


----------



## Alice (Feb 27, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> big avatar from this~
> thanks






FirstMoon said:


> Something cool from this;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks by now


I am sorry, but you aren't allowed to request here. This shop is only for senior members. Read rules on the first page please :3


----------



## valerian (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, they look great.  Now to spread some rep.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 27, 2010)

What's the mean of senior member? 
I didn't know that sorry. (I understood senior members are +50)


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2010)

Seniors are Members with 1000+ Posts and Been here for 6 Months+
Sorry to butt in there Alice XD


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 27, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you!


----------



## Alice (Feb 27, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> What's the mean of senior member?
> I didn't know that sorry. (I understood senior members are +50)





Kelsey♥ said:


> Seniors are Members with 1000+ Posts and Been here for 6 Months+
> Sorry to butt in there Alice XD


what she said :33 you could make a private request, but since it's non-thread one, it would be put in the end of queue. I suggest you PM ~M~ about it though, since I'm a little busy, and if he's free he might as well do it for you.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 27, 2010)

Sig


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 27, 2010)

150 by 200 avy + senior size sig-



THANKS


----------



## Alice (Feb 28, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sig





Dracule Mihawk said:


> 150 by 200 avy + senior size sig-
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS


no problem >3


----------



## Billie (Feb 28, 2010)

set please...


one with shimon and one with nia 





i hope this are enough infos


----------



## Alice (Feb 28, 2010)

blackssk said:


> set please...
> 
> 
> one with shimon and one with nia
> ...


sorry but you are not a senior member to request yet D:


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks     :33


----------



## Damaris (Feb 28, 2010)

*Type of request:* Set
*Border:* I'd like the avy to have , sig is up to you. :33
*Effects:* Whatever you think is best.
*Stock:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alice (Feb 28, 2010)

Fails, but nonetheless


----------



## Alice (Feb 28, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Type of request:* Set
> *Border:* I'd like the avy to have , sig is up to you. :33
> *Effects:* Whatever you think is best.
> *Stock:*
> *Spoiler*: __


taken     .


----------



## Mozu (Feb 28, 2010)

Set please

Avi, senior size: 

Sig: 

You can crop off most of the bottom to make it more rectangular, but don't chop off his hand. XD 

Effects/Specifications: Just do your thing. TY<3


----------



## Alice (Mar 1, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Set please
> 
> Avi, senior size:
> 
> ...


piece of cake >3


----------



## Damaris (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you pek

Looks amazing.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2010)

;


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2010)

omgosh those avas are so fucking pretty x____x 

Thank you M


----------



## Mozu (Mar 2, 2010)

TY Alice <3 

The second and third sig are the same, though. :33


----------



## Alice (Mar 3, 2010)

Mozu said:


> TY Alice <3
> 
> The second and third sig are the same, though. :33


lol no third sig has white border around it


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 4, 2010)

can i have a set
With this text "I Never Back Down From What I Say...""...I'll Become Better Then All Who Have Come Before Me..."
avatar of face
avatar and sig rounded
if able take the Scythe out


----------



## luvi (Mar 4, 2010)

i'm guessing i can make a request, right? lol
I want avy and sig out of this beautiful picture 

The avy textless, use the face please
and the sigggg, i'd like you to experiment with the full picture or just using from the skirt down and the word"Stargazers" somewhere around in the sig.
have fun


----------



## Alice (Mar 5, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set
> With this text "I Never Back Down From What I Say...""...I'll Become Better Then All Who Have Come Before Me..."
> avatar of face
> avatar and sig rounded
> if able take the Scythe out


okay



luvi said:


> i'm guessing i can make a request, right? lol
> I want avy and sig out of this beautiful picture
> 
> The avy textless, use the face please
> ...


I'm sorry but you aren't a senior member yet. Also please disable your sig ):


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 5, 2010)

sweet thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2010)

Can I have a set please?

Ava: 150x150 Half Rounded


Sig: 400 max height (You can cut it down a little if you want) Rounded


Thanks~


----------



## Alice (Mar 6, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a set please?
> 
> Ava: 150x150 Half Rounded
> 
> ...


will do


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you .


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola Alice :33

Set with this, please



Do whatever you think is best with the sig, avy with Hinata.


----------



## Sin (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Alice, long time :3

Hope I'm still welcome 

*Avvy: *

*Sig: *

_Text on sig: _"See you in July"

Thanks, and let me know if there are any issues <3


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd like a set made of this please.



Whatever you think is best. I was thoroughly wondergasmed by the opening post.


----------



## Alice (Mar 7, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Hola Alice :33
> 
> Set with this, please
> 
> ...





Sin said:


> Hey Alice, long time :3
> 
> Hope I'm still welcome
> 
> ...





Pintsize said:


> I'd like a set made of this please.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you think is best. I was thoroughly wondergasmed by the opening post.


will do


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 7, 2010)

This is gorgeous. 

Thank you


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 7, 2010)

Flowers and WB may not be what first comes to mind, but it's undeniable eye candy.

Thx


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 8, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Holy crap they are gorgeous, thank you pek


----------



## Maris (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello :33

Set out of this please:



Work your magic on the effects. I'd like the sig height to be around 450px; oh and maybe with some semi-rounded borders. 

Anyway, thanks in advance


----------



## Alice (Mar 9, 2010)

Maris said:


> Hello :33
> 
> Set out of this please:
> 
> ...


no problem here  ~


----------



## Sine (Mar 9, 2010)

set

aavy: 150x150
sig: 290x400 (or whatever works)
stock: 

everything else is up to you dear


----------



## Alice (Mar 9, 2010)

shiner said:


> set
> 
> aavy: 150x150
> sig: 290x400 (or whatever works)
> ...


you got it <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Alice can I have a like this one.

Example: 

Stock: 

Rep and credit


----------



## Alice (Mar 11, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Alice can I have a like this one.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


sure, I'll see to it.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you do banners?


----------



## Alice (Mar 12, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Do you do banners?


Yup I  do.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 12, 2010)

can i have a set?
With this text "Souls Of Friends......"".......Getting Ready To Defend Each Other......."".....To The Very End.."
avatar and sig rounded
avatar of Black Star's face "guy with blue hair"
no font preferance


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 12, 2010)

Stock-

*Avatar*

Size-150x150
Border-Thin solid black

Of her face and the rose, no effects please.

*Signature*
Size-Max signature size
Border-Thin solid black

This might be hard to describe, notice how the border is already started, I would like her arm to be coming out of the border like it is transparent around it, but still with a finished border around the rest.

If you don't get what I mean, I can explain it more.

No effects please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice (Mar 12, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set?
> With this text "Souls Of Friends......"".......Getting Ready To Defend Each Other......."".....To The Very End.."
> avatar and sig rounded
> avatar of Black Star's face "guy with blue hair"
> no font preferance





Sephiroth said:


> Stock-
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...


okay it's easy enough


----------



## Tuan (Mar 13, 2010)

Alice do you do banners? D: 
if so can you hook me up? 

type: banner for my blogger
size:  940x140
text: *Tuanie heart icecream && boobies 
* 
stocks
try to cook something sexy ^__^ plz and ty



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alice (Mar 14, 2010)

Tuanie-sama said:


> Alice do you do banners? D:
> if so can you hook me up?
> 
> type: banner for my blogger
> ...


Kay. hope I don't have strict time limitations


----------



## Tuan (Mar 14, 2010)

Alice said:


> Kay. hope I don't have strict time limitations



all the time you need love


----------



## Alice (Mar 14, 2010)

hope this is what you wanted


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah that's what I wanted, thanks. 

On the signature though, could you add the white back into the frame?


----------



## Alice (Mar 14, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah that's what I wanted, thanks.
> 
> On the signature though, could you add the white back into the frame?



Here you go :3


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 14, 2010)

The border at the bottem got messed up after you changed it, could you fix it please, then it's perfection.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 14, 2010)

Perfection. 

Sorry for being a slave driver.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 15, 2010)

Set please Alice 

Ava: 150x150 Half Rounded or Full Rounded


Set: Max Height 400, Max Width 500, Rounded


Is that stock alright? ><

Also thanks .


----------



## Yeobo (Mar 15, 2010)

Aliiiice. Alice-niichaaaan (idk if that means anything), requesting your orgasmic powers for a set. :3

Stock~


Go nuts, go ape. I trust you. Senior size por favor gracias. Do whatever you feel is best, although I would prefer it not too bright. Thanks very much~


----------



## Maris (Mar 16, 2010)

Alice pek 
Set por favor :3

Ava: 
Senior, rounded border or whatever you feel it's best.

Sig: 
Height's gotta be around 400px.

Work your magic with the effects please and thank you


----------



## Alice (Mar 16, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Set please Alice
> 
> Ava: 150x150 Half Rounded or Full Rounded
> 
> ...





Ravin said:


> Aliiiice. Alice-niichaaaan (idk if that means anything), requesting your orgasmic powers for a set. :3
> 
> Stock~
> 
> ...





Maris said:


> Alice pek
> Set por favor :3
> 
> Ava:
> ...


No problem will do


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 16, 2010)

sweetness


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2010)

That is gorgeous, thank you pek


----------



## Yeobo (Mar 16, 2010)

These are absolutely _beast._ Took me a while to decide which sig to use, but I'm very pleased. Thanks so much~


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 19, 2010)

If this stock is hard to work with, let me know and I'll get something else.

Set request;

Ava; Square, Dotted. Sig same. 

Text: Burn One


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like you'll have to do two basketball sigs in a row Alice 

*Sig: *

*Av: *

Text: "Look Up"

Thanks


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

Avatar please. Just brighten it up slightly. Thanks.


----------



## Alice (Mar 20, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> If this stock is hard to work with, let me know and I'll get something else.
> 
> Set request;
> 
> ...





Sin said:


> Looks like you'll have to do two basketball sigs in a row Alice
> 
> *Sig: *
> 
> ...





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar please. Just brighten it up slightly. Thanks.


will surely do


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2010)

set please



whatever border you feel looks best, whatever size you feel looks best, text: "labyrinth", go crazy with the effects, please.


----------



## Alice (Mar 20, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> set please
> 
> 
> 
> whatever border you feel looks best, whatever size you feel looks best, text: "labyrinth", go crazy with the effects, please.


okays


----------



## Tuan (Mar 20, 2010)

checking up on the banner Alice


----------



## Alice (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks  they look amazing


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2010)

sexcellent 

thank you very much.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 21, 2010)

can i have a set
With this text "Life Can Turn From A Moment Of Peace......""....To Complete Chaos....."".....In A Instant..."
avatar of Black Star *the guy sleeping*
avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance
take out as much of the words as you can from the picture


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 21, 2010)

*Stock:* []
*Size:* 150x150
*Style:* Elegant and complementary of the colors.


----------



## Maris (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Alice 

So,

Ava (same stock from my current sig): 

Sig:
Again, height 400 px tops.

The rest is on you, do whatever you want with the borders effects, make it sexy, you know 

Thank you once again.


----------



## Tuan (Mar 21, 2010)

thankssss Alice! cred will be posted on my blog site 
thanks again ^_____^


----------



## Alice (Mar 22, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set
> With this text "Life Can Turn From A Moment Of Peace......""....To Complete Chaos....."".....In A Instant..."
> avatar of Black Star *the guy sleeping*
> avatar and sig rounded
> ...





Shiranui said:


> *Stock:* []
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Style:* Elegant and complementary of the colors.





Maris said:


> Hey Alice
> 
> So,
> 
> ...


will be done


----------



## Maris (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh god yes  

Loff will be given once I spread first 
Ah, this is amazing Alice thank you!


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 22, 2010)

Why thank you, dear. However, might I request a slight change? If it isn't too much trouble, could you remove the border from the one I'm currently wearing, add a subtle faded look and apply a dull, red glow to the bottom right []? If not, then simply removing the border will be fine.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry I am new here and my first request

1. Type of request - signature
2. Set size - Pretty much a widescreen around 450 long
3. Border - rounded
4. Effects - I would leave it to your creativity mine was killed by tv
5. Text - ""

*Spoiler*: __ 




I prefer saber lily (the girl in white).


----------



## Alice (Mar 22, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sorry I am new here and my first request
> 
> 1. Type of request - signature
> 2. Set size - Pretty much a widescreen around 450 long
> ...


okays       :3


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 22, 2010)

Ah, that's beautiful, dear. Thank you!


----------



## Dante10 (Mar 23, 2010)

1. Type of request - Set
2. Set size - 250x400
3. Border - Semi Rounded
4. Effects - Whatever you think looks nice
5. Text - ""


----------



## Alexandritee (Mar 23, 2010)

alicuuuuu <3

stock; 

set pleasee. no border, unless it looks really awkward without one :x any effects and text that fit. 

thank you <3


----------



## Alice (Mar 24, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> 1. Type of request - Set
> 2. Set size - 250x400
> 3. Border - Semi Rounded
> 4. Effects - Whatever you think looks nice
> 5. Text - ""





Alexandritee said:


> alicuuuuu <3
> 
> stock;
> 
> ...


wai not


----------



## Sima (Mar 25, 2010)

Request~

Avy; 150x150, dotted border, do any effects you see fit, just make it cute please.



Sig; do what you want with it, any effects you see fit. Make it a bit small, I am not too fond of big sigs.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 25, 2010)

Sima said:


> Request~
> 
> Avy; 150x150, dotted border, do any effects you see fit, just make it cute please.
> 
> ...



Stealing this


----------



## Alexandritee (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank youuuuu.  <33


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 26, 2010)

*Set Request: Alice*

Do whatever you like, just make it look badass and could I please have no pink in the set. It makes him look less masculine. Also double click on the image for a bigger size.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alice (Mar 26, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Set Request: Alice*
> 
> Do whatever you like, just make it look badass and could I please have no pink in the set. It makes him look less masculine. Also double click on the image for a bigger size.
> 
> Thanks in advance


taken <3


----------



## Mαri (Mar 26, 2010)

Request: Avatar (no sig)
Stock: 
Border: Dotted

Do whatever :3


----------



## Alice (Mar 26, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Request: Avatar (no sig)
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> 
> Do whatever :3


kk              got it


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks for the set looks awesome


----------



## Mαri (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Alice


----------



## Rache (Mar 27, 2010)

Request = Set 
Border = Semi rounded
Stock = 

Make it look orgasmic please, thanks in advance :3


----------



## Alice (Mar 27, 2010)

supercell said:


> Request = Set
> Border = Semi rounded
> Stock =
> 
> Make it look orgasmic please, thanks in advance :3


will take care of it >3


----------



## valerian (Mar 27, 2010)

Avatar, and Just brighten it up slightly please


----------



## Alice (Mar 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar, and Just brighten it up slightly please


yups             .


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 27, 2010)

A request. Same sizes I have now, please ^^

Signature:    (please use 1, and either 2 or 3, whichever fits best)
Avatar: 

you can do whatever, i do like borders though. thanks muchly.


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 28, 2010)

I has a request. 

Set from this, do whatever you think works. :33




Something like this would be cool:



Thanks. :ho


----------



## Alice (Mar 28, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> A request. Same sizes I have now, please ^^
> 
> Signature:    (please use 1, and either 2 or 3, whichever fits best)
> Avatar:
> ...


Disable your signature please ^^



Kizaru said:


> I has a request.
> 
> Set from this, do whatever you think works. :33
> 
> ...


No problem here :33


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 28, 2010)

Senior set. Dotted border for both sig and avy.

As for effects, make it look fabulous

Thank you :33


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 28, 2010)

Set:


Size: 150 x 150
Text: Jedah Dohma
Border: Dotted
Do anything you see fit


Text: Vampire Saviour
Do anything you see fit.


----------



## valerian (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Alice (Mar 28, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Senior set. Dotted border for both sig and avy.
> 
> As for effects, make it look fabulous
> 
> Thank you :33





Koroshi said:


> Set:
> 
> 
> Size: 150 x 150
> ...


scheduled :3


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 28, 2010)

awesome, thanks so much. the colors fit perfectly. :33


----------



## Anarch (Mar 28, 2010)

*Set* request please,senior size.

i thought of a transparent set,but wasn't sure what would look best so am leaving it up to you.make it look good .thanks.


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 28, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> A request. Same sizes I have now, please ^^
> 
> Signature:    (please use 1, and either 2 or 3, whichever fits best)
> Avatar:
> ...


Sorry about my signature :X!

And I don't mean to be a dick, but I requested image 1 and either 2 or 3 combined :x..if you don't want to do it, it's okay though.  But if you do, I'd like it a bit darker :33


----------



## Rache (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks alice :33 it's awesome


----------



## Alice (Mar 29, 2010)

Starrk said:


> *Set* request please,senior size.
> 
> i thought of a transparent set,but wasn't sure what would look best so am leaving it up to you.make it look good .thanks.


good enough


----------



## Bart (Mar 29, 2010)

Alice 



*Type of request:* Avatar
*Set Size:* 150 x 150.
*Border:* Square

Can I please have one original, and could you put some of your own artistic thoughts into the design of the others as far as colourisation is concerned, perhaps with a different-styled border, but still keeping it square, and I don't really any text on them. Thanks alot!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm back for a set Alice. You and your sexy sets you. 

Ava: 150x150 Rounded or Half Rounded


Sig: Max Width 500, Rounded. (The black bar can be but off if wanted/needed)


Sankyuu <3


----------



## Femme fatale (Mar 29, 2010)

avatar 
*Spoiler*: __ 





sorry the quality isn't so good. :/

If not dis one, then dis one. 2 guys in the right hand corner.





sig 

Do whatever you like with it. I leave them in your capable hands <3 

on the sig maybe put "noel & julian" or "noel fielding & julian barratt"

I can't decide which


----------



## Alice (Mar 29, 2010)

Bart said:


> Alice
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kelsey♥ said:


> I'm back for a set Alice. You and your sexy sets you.
> 
> Ava: 150x150 Rounded or Half Rounded
> 
> ...





Femme fatale said:


> avatar
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


okay and okay >:3


----------



## Anarch (Mar 29, 2010)

it coudn't be more awesome  great work,thanks 

repped,will credit when i use (soon).


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome thank you very much.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2010)

Request for Alice. 

[/URL]
Set Size: Senior
Borders - No borders/black and white
Effects and text - Up to you


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2010)

Request for set

Stock-

*Avatar-*

Size-150x150
Border-solid thin black

I want it of the guy dressed as Akuma, the one in the black gi.

No Effects

*Signature*

It already has a border, just want the words removed, and resized.

No effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 30, 2010)

150x200 
square border
nothing too fancy, saturated or i'll just leave it up to you.

please and thank you.


----------



## Alice (Mar 30, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Request for Alice.
> 
> 
> Set Size: Senior
> ...





Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> Stock-
> 
> ...





Alex. said:


> 150x200
> square border
> nothing too fancy, saturated or i'll just leave it up to you.
> 
> please and thank you.


oh yeah


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2010)

I love you Alice


----------



## severus (Mar 30, 2010)

ok sorry ):


----------



## Alice (Mar 30, 2010)

severus said:


> Signature:
> do what you want with it, any effects you see fit. Make it a bit small, I am not too fond of big sigs.


no. read damn rules please.


----------



## Alice (Mar 31, 2010)

nothing too saturated or fancy


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you, will rep when unsealed.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you!

The avas look awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that's pimp :33


----------



## Damaris (Mar 31, 2010)

request: set
borders: you're the boss
effects: you're still the boss
i'd just like the boy and the girl and the gundam, not the words at the bottom.
sorry i couldn't get them off.
if you make an avatar of the girl, could it have the text "lady angel"?
thank you. :33


----------



## Alice (Apr 2, 2010)

Damaris said:


> request: set
> borders: you're the boss
> effects: you're still the boss
> i'd just like the boy and the girl and the gundam, not the words at the bottom.
> ...


Taken


----------



## Sin (Apr 2, 2010)

HI Alice :3



Text: "Micheal F****** Jordan Tonight" (with the asterisks)


----------



## Alice (Apr 2, 2010)

Sin said:


> HI Alice :3
> 
> 
> 
> Text: "Micheal F****** Jordan Tonight" (with the asterisks)


okay will do that


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 2, 2010)

Look at what the cat dragged in


----------



## Sima (Apr 2, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Look at what the cat dragged in



Thank you doll, looks amazing <3


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 3, 2010)

My turn :3

*Type of request* -  Set :3
*Set size* - 150x150 Avatar, 250x227 Sig
*Border* - Avatar: Semi-rounded (round the corners on the right); Sig: semi-rounded (round the corners on the bottom). The border color shall be a light grey please >_< And have the text on the sig removed >__<
*Effects* - lights, colorization, do whatever fits best.
*Text * - Avatar: "月光の契り - Yachiru"; Sig: "Knight of Six - Anya Alstreim". Pick whatever font fits best ^_^
*Stock* -


----------



## Alice (Apr 3, 2010)

Yachiru said:


> My turn :3
> 
> *Type of request* -  Set :3
> *Set size* - 150x150 Avatar, 250x227 Sig
> ...


that's fine


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 3, 2010)

*Set Request*

Worker- Alice
Size- Senior, big avatar
Graphics- Do whatever
Stock- (double click to make large)


----------



## Alice (Apr 3, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Set Request*
> 
> Worker- Alice
> Size- Senior, big avatar
> ...


kay fine >:3


----------



## Damaris (Apr 3, 2010)

thank you 
looks incredible
repped, will credit when i use it


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 4, 2010)

Alice is a GOD!


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 4, 2010)

I LOVE IT, ALICEEEEEE pek

Will rep, cred and link to the shop >.<


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd like a set of this please.



150 x 150 avy, dotted border for sig and avy.

As for graphics and effects go nuts, i know it will look fabulous.


----------



## Alice (Apr 5, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I'd like a set of this please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okie dokie


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you do enlargements? if so
can i have these two enlarged to junior size avatars without losing the quality and a dotted borde aswell please :33




I am about to become a senior member btw so onigai please :33


----------



## Alice (Apr 5, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Do you do enlargements? if so
> can i have these two enlarged to junior size avatars without losing the quality and a dotted borde aswell please :33
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*

first please read rules, and pay attention to "disable sig" part.
second it's only for senior members
third I don't work with undersized material

so come back later when you are accepted in senior members and read shop rules please.


----------



## Rosie (Apr 5, 2010)

Type of request - set
Set size - Senior
Border - rounded
Text - "Missing you..." A cursive font, please


Please and thank you


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 6, 2010)

hey I would like a transparency for this pic being the signature


and an avatar from this one, normal size, whatever effects you want to add


i'll ask someone to rep you for me

thanks^^


----------



## Alice (Apr 6, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Type of request - set
> Set size - Senior
> Border - rounded
> Text - "Missing you..." A cursive font, please
> ...





Yαriko said:


> hey I would like a transparency for this pic being the signature
> 
> 
> and an avatar from this one, normal size, whatever effects you want to add
> ...


          .


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2010)

Avatar: 150x150; semi-rounded and dotted

Sig: Dotted, similar effect as this set, not as dark though.

Text: Eye of the Tiger

Thanks Alice


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 6, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## Laex (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey alice 

  150x200 and put some effects on it.


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 7, 2010)

seems that i still can wear big avatar, can you do a big ava version for me as well?


----------



## Okami (Apr 7, 2010)

Set Request.



Worker: Alice
Size: Senior Member
Dotted border for sig and avy.
with some fabulous Effects.


----------



## valerian (Apr 7, 2010)

Avatar of the guy with the red hair, just brighten it up slightly


----------



## Alice (Apr 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> Hey alice
> 
> 150x200 and put some effects on it.





Ōkami said:


> Set Request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar of the guy with the red hair, just brighten it up slightly


kkay taken


----------



## valerian (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks  Need to spread some rep first though.


----------



## Okami (Apr 7, 2010)

Huch, i forgot it Alice! . 

with Text please: Ōkami 

thx.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 7, 2010)

Alice

Set please
150x200 ava, w/e size you think is good for sig
One dotted, one without border and the other partially rounded with the solid border please

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks i'll ask someone to rep you for me^^


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 7, 2010)

Same as my avatar but Senior size and some effects thanks


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 7, 2010)

Type of request - Avatar
Set size - 150 x 200
Border - solid black, rounded
Effects - might need to be brightened


Thanks.


----------



## Nami (Apr 7, 2010)

Profile pic please.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 8, 2010)

Alice :3

*Type of request* - Set again :3
*Set size* - Avatar: senior; Sig: 350x235
*Border* - Ava like this:  (If you can't do it exactly like this, semi-round the top-right and bottom-left corner is fine as well :3)
Sig: round the corners on the bottom again :3
*Effects* - lights, colorization and mess up with the colours, all you like :3
*Text* - Ava: None; Sig: "Gensokyo - Musou Fuuin" (pick whatever font fits best :3)
*Stock* -


----------



## Alice (Apr 8, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Alice
> 
> Set please
> 150x200 ava, w/e size you think is good for sig
> ...





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Same as my avatar but Senior size and some effects thanks





Shaidar Haran said:


> Type of request - Avatar
> Set size - 150 x 200
> Border - solid black, rounded
> Effects - might need to be brightened
> ...


taken >3 , remaining requests are queued for now.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll just let you know that I deleted one stock due to a little low quality :3


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 8, 2010)

Alice, do you consider this bad stock?


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 9, 2010)

Alice, think you could make this stock work? :33

Doesn't look too bad re sized. 



If you can I'd like a set from it. Thanks. Would be cool if you added the text Kizaru somewhere on there.

If you cant well I understand also.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 9, 2010)

set please senior size.

whatever you think looks good.

thanks


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 9, 2010)

Icons fro me

Transpere and resize to 50x50
and chage the color of the hat to  and then another in black like faded out

1more
Transpere and resize to 50x50 aswell

change color to black or faded out


----------



## Alice (Apr 9, 2010)

Maka Albarn said:


> Profile pic please.





Yachiru said:


> Alice :3
> 
> *Type of request* - Set again :3
> *Set size* - Avatar: senior; Sig: 350x235
> ...


taken taken X3


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 9, 2010)

and I like it.


----------



## Alice (Apr 10, 2010)

Kizaru said:


> Alice, think you could make this stock work? :33
> 
> Doesn't look too bad re sized.
> 
> ...





Starrk said:


> set please senior size.
> 
> whatever you think looks good.
> 
> thanks


taken               :<


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww pek

I luv it, Alice


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2010)

Can I have a set please Alice <3

ava: 3/4 Rounded with white border


Sig; Rounded, 400 height max


Thanks :33.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Alice  repped,will cred when i use(soon).


----------



## Alice (Apr 11, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a set please Alice <3
> 
> ava: 3/4 Rounded with white border
> 
> ...


got        it ~


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 11, 2010)

avatar Senior
White border :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you Alice


----------



## Alice (Apr 11, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> avatar Senior
> White border :33


ttttaken ~


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd like a set of this please.

Could i have it like ? But instead of a white border i'd like it to be a thin black border.

Thank you.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 12, 2010)

Set please

Avi: Both their faces in it. 

Sig: 
Effects: Any stock/lights that you want. Bright and colorful is nice. :33 
Border: Half-rounded w/ double border for both like you've been doing. 

Danke~


----------



## Alice (Apr 12, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I'd like a set of this please.
> 
> Could i have it like ? But instead of a white border i'd like it to be a thin black border.
> 
> Thank you.





Mozu said:


> Set please
> 
> Avi: Both their faces in it.
> 
> ...


will be done. soon


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 12, 2010)

Great job :33 just spreaded rep tommorow


----------



## firefist (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi there.

ava
stock:  the Ace part please.
dimensions: 150x150
border: no round one please, anything else is fine with me
effects: I'll leave that to you


----------



## Alice (Apr 12, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Hi there.
> 
> ava
> stock:  the Ace part please.
> ...


good enough


----------



## valerian (Apr 12, 2010)

Set please, just brighten it up slightly.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Alice dear, hope you're not too busy :3



Text: "When Worlds Collide" as cool as you can pull it off


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 13, 2010)

Wonderful work as always.


----------



## firefist (Apr 13, 2010)

love it <3
awesome work, thanks


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 13, 2010)

Type of request - Set ^_^ 
Set size - Avatar: senior; Sig: 350x227
Border - Avatar: Gradient; Sig: dotted
Effects - I'm leaving the effects to you 
Text - Avatar: "Yatagarasu"; Sig: "Reiuji Raven"
Stock -


----------



## Alice (Apr 13, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Set please, just brighten it up slightly.





Sin said:


> Hi Alice dear, hope you're not too busy :3
> 
> 
> 
> Text: "When Worlds Collide" as cool as you can pull it off





Yachiru said:


> Type of request - Set ^_^
> Set size - Avatar: senior; Sig: 350x227
> Border - Avatar: Gradient; Sig: dotted
> Effects - I'm leaving the effects to you
> ...


taken


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 13, 2010)

Alice please

Avatar only
150x200 in size
No text
Partially rounded


----------



## Mozu (Apr 13, 2010)

*dies* 

Thank you Alice.


----------



## Rosie (Apr 13, 2010)

Type of request - set
Set size - senior 
Border - rounded
Effects - lights, colorization 
Text - "She's the Blade" 
Desired image - Olivier Armstrong from Fullmetal Alchemist. If this is too difficult than you can use the stock below.
Stock - 

Please and thank you


----------



## ez (Apr 14, 2010)

rounded borders; w/e effects you want.


----------



## Alice (Apr 14, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Alice please
> 
> Avatar only
> 150x200 in size
> ...





Rose Red Belle said:


> Type of request - set
> Set size - senior
> Border - rounded
> Effects - lights, colorization
> ...





ezxx said:


> rounded borders; w/e effects you want.


sure thing ;<


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 15, 2010)

pek

I love it, as usual 

Need to spread >.<


----------



## ez (Apr 15, 2010)

'ppreciate the work^^.


----------



## Rosie (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, it's absolutely amazing. Thank you so much


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yo Alice, can you hook me up??

Ava:

No bigger than 125x125
Effects: Whatever you think looks good
Border: Like how you did Sin's latest durant, double border I guess(?) Semi Rounded (2 corners)

Sig:

Effects: whatever you think looks good
Size: Its up to you, the pic isnt all that big so whatever you think looks coolest
Border: dotted preferably. But if it doesnt look good...then whatever
Text: Championship. The time is now.


----------



## Alice (Apr 17, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Yo Alice, can you hook me up??
> 
> Ava:
> 
> ...


only senior members, sorry.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 17, 2010)

Avatar: Dotted Border, Semi-rounded.

Sig: Dotted, Similar effects as before. Blue-ish tone.

Text: We Fly High


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2010)

Request for set
*
Avatar*
Stock-
Border-Solid black and white

Of the guys face with the  bird shaped mask.

No effects



*Signature*
Stock-
Border-Solid black and white

No effects 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 18, 2010)

Alice, can I dare you to make me a SasuSaku set?


----------



## Alice (Apr 18, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Avatar: Dotted Border, Semi-rounded.
> 
> Sig: Dotted, Similar effects as before. Blue-ish tone.
> 
> Text: We Fly High





Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> *
> Avatar*
> Stock-
> ...





Morphine said:


> Alice, can I dare you to make me a SasuSaku set?


hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 19, 2010)

Set request.



Border of both avy and sig like 

If you could get rid of that little writing that would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 19, 2010)

*Type of request:* Set

*Set size:* Senior Member avatar and Sig can be as wide as it needs to be to look good without stretching the forum walls or whatever. I guess it starts stretching soon after 500 or 550 pixels wide, so about there and the height would be proportional with that.

*Border:* I would probably go with simple 3 pixel wide borders in the light blue color used in the stock for the avatar, but if you have any more interesting ideas you want to try I am open to something different. No border on the sig.

*Effects:*No work needs to be done on avatar (unless you feel like trying something extra). I would just like the sig shrunk down to a forum friendly size and have all the white on the outside turned transparent. Retain as much of the excess "brush stroke" look on the edges as possible so long as it looks good and transparent. Also keep the original artists name down in the bottom right.

*Text:* Text on avatars should be just "Stumpy". A simple font, yet not just arial or time new roman, would be preferred. Maybe if you have something that looks similar to the text already in the stock image. I dunno you can be the judge there. Not much of a font person. Light blue simple text on the black parts of the avatar is probably all I would do.

*Stock:*


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 




Not sure which I want to use, but it shouldn't be too big of a deal to copy the text from one to the other. If you have any better ideas on the border, I'd consider something other than a plain 3 pixel solid blue border.




I usually do this stuff myself (which may be why I seem to have way more specific details requested than most other), but I haven't had access to Photoshop for like a year now and I am in desperate need of a new set. Sorry for being so fucking wordy ;3 Thx.


----------



## Alice (Apr 20, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> *Type of request:* Set
> 
> *Set size:* Senior Member avatar and Sig can be as wide as it needs to be to look good without stretching the forum walls or whatever. I guess it starts stretching soon after 500 or 550 pixels wide, so about there and the height would be proportional with that.
> 
> ...


what a composition you wrote thar  !


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 20, 2010)

Amazing, thank you


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yo Alice im back! But this time as a Senior Member 

Same request as before please. 

Ava:

No bigger than 150x150
Effects: Whatever you think looks good
Border: Like how you did Sin's latest durant, double border I guess(?) Semi Rounded (2 corners)

Sig:

Effects: whatever you think looks good
Size: Its up to you, the pic isnt all that big so whatever you think looks coolest
Border: dotted preferably. But if it doesnt look good...then whatever
Text: Championship. The time is now.

Thanks


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, I totally made that way more complicated than it needed to be, but as I said I'm used to doing this stuff myself ;o

Thanks for helping my lazy/picky ass.


----------



## Alice (Apr 21, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Yo Alice im back! But this time as a Senior Member
> 
> Same request as before please.
> 
> ...


okay, it's taken


----------



## S (Apr 21, 2010)

Senior sized sig and avatar please 
Effects: Whatever you think looks good


----------



## Alice (Apr 21, 2010)

Saki said:


> Senior sized sig and avatar please
> Effects: Whatever you think looks good


as good as done :3

and lurkers-guests wtf I see you pekpekpek


----------



## S (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Alice can you make me an avy?

Stock: 

Text: Outstanding (Just something that looks nice ;3)

Border: 

Size: 150x150

Rep and credit thank you <3


----------



## Alice (Apr 22, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Alice can you make me an avy?
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


sure taken


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome, thanks a lot Alice :33

+1


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 24, 2010)

I've seen your work on NBA sets and it's amazing so I would like a request.

Sig only-

You can choose your stock between-

 - Text "Ageless in the Phoenix Sun"
 - Text "Ageless in the Phoenix Sun"
 - Defense wins Championships
 - I love this game
 - "A clutch Dynasty - Duncan Parker Ginobili (Left to Right)"

Thanks a lot


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 24, 2010)

Set please~


I don't really mind what happens to it, as long as it's orgasmic. :3
Text for the sig;

*I'll never talk again,
oh boy you've left me speechless,
you've left me speechless,
so speechless ♥*

Dotted border please? C:

Thanks bby


----------



## Alice (Apr 24, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I've seen your work on NBA sets and it's amazing so I would like a request.
> 
> Sig only-
> 
> ...





Alexandritee said:


> Set please~
> 
> 
> I don't really mind what happens to it, as long as it's orgasmic. :3
> ...


yup sure


----------



## Z (Apr 25, 2010)

Make a 150 x 150 avatar, and sig from this with good effects please. Thanks.


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

Avatar of the guy on the bottom please. Just brighten it up slightly.


----------



## Alice (Apr 25, 2010)

Z said:


> Make a 150 x 150 avatar, and sig from this with good effects please. Thanks.





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar of the guy on the bottom please. Just brighten it up slightly.


will take care ~


----------



## Z (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, I forgot, just take out the pikka.deviantart.com.

The rest I leave up to you, I know you're a legend at these things.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 26, 2010)

Avatar
Stock- 
Spoiler:

Border-Solid black and white

Of the guy wearing gold and long orange hair.

No effects



Signature
Stock- 

Border-Solid black and white
Size-Max signature size

No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice (Apr 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Avatar
> Stock-
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...


taken taken taken


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 26, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



you are wonderful 
thank youuu.


----------



## Alice (Apr 26, 2010)

and smallish one just in case, since pic is HUGE


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 26, 2010)

Set please

Senior, dotted border



I should tell you the pic is quite big.


----------



## Alice (Apr 27, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Set please
> 
> Senior, dotted border
> 
> ...


taken taken X3


----------



## Laex (Apr 27, 2010)

Alicakes 


150 x 200 and could you make you're own background, like some pattern or something, other than that do whatever :3


----------



## Sin (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Alice, I noticed I got you a lot of basketball related business 

Some of my own:

*Sig: *
(you can crop the sides a bit to remove the weird light/purple jersey)

Text: To Be Continued...

*Av: *

Special note: This is likely my last set until the new bball season or at least July, so make it extra-hot


----------



## Alice (Apr 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> Alicakes
> 
> 
> 150 x 200 and could you make you're own background, like some pattern or something, other than that do whatever :3





Sin said:


> Hi Alice, I noticed I got you a lot of basketball related business
> 
> Some of my own:
> 
> ...


will do D:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Alice.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 28, 2010)

Ava: Focus it on the blue guy. Semi rounded as usual. And maybe a thicker border for this one.

Sig: I don't really know so you can choose the effects, just make sure its awesome.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 28, 2010)

Requesting Alice.

Set

Avie - 150x200
sig - dont make it to big. I dont really want the height above 400.
borders - your choice
effects - i trust you
text - On sig i want it to say Thinking of you.


----------



## Alice (Apr 29, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Ava: Focus it on the blue guy. Semi rounded as usual. And maybe a thicker border for this one.
> 
> Sig: I don't really know so you can choose the effects, just make sure its awesome.





Aphrodite said:


> Requesting Alice.
> 
> Set
> 
> ...


will do soon ~


----------



## Laex (Apr 29, 2010)

Bitch you're amazing. I cant decide which one to use


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2010)

Image: 
Border: Creators judgement.
Effect: Creators judgement.
Text: None.

Junior sizes please. =)

Will rep and cred, offcourse.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Undaunted (Apr 29, 2010)

*Type of request* - Set.
*Set size* - Senior.
*Border*    - Doesn't matter.
*Effects* - Your choice.
*Text* - No desired text.
*Stock *-


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Alice 



*Type of request:* Avatar
*Set Size:* 150 x 200.
*Border:* Square

Can I please have one original, and could you put some of your own artistic thoughts into the design of the others as far as colourisation is concerned, perhaps with a different-styled border, but still keeping it square, and I don't really want any text on them. Thanks!


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2010)

Undaunted said:


> *Type of request* - Set.
> *Set size* - Senior.
> *Border*    - Doesn't matter.
> *Effects* - Your choice.
> ...





Bart said:


> Hey Alice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it~

But please, guys, seriously disable your signatures when you post here.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2010)

Requesting an avatar 

so here the pic  .

Size: the limitation for a non senior member.
Borders: Dunno how to says it, as it is on my ava.
Effects: if you could do something as you had done with Jotaro Kujo's avatar. But really do as think it will fit the most 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Undaunted (Apr 30, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __


both of these are great

thanks a lot alice


----------



## Morphine (Apr 30, 2010)

just an ava Alice dear 

do whtever you find suiting


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok favorite set ever. I seriously love the colorization. So simple looking yet I totally freaking love it.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 30, 2010)

Requesting Alice.



senior set request.anything you like.the avatar should be of the guy on the left with the cig in his mouth.

Thanks.


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 30, 2010)

*Set request*
Worker- Alice
Size- Senior
Effects/Borders/Graphics- Whatever you like
Stock


----------



## Z (May 1, 2010)

Hey Alice. 
Just add some effects to these. Border them also.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2010)

Morphine said:


> just an ava Alice dear
> 
> do whtever you find suiting





Starrk said:


> Requesting Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aggressor said:


> *Set request*
> Worker- Alice
> Size- Senior
> Effects/Borders/Graphics- Whatever you like
> Stock


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2010)

Amazing. Thanks.
I'll use it, soon, too. =)

Also, lol@'creators judgement'. I can appreciate such humor.


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2010)

Please revamp 

Border: Thin black border
Effect: Same as with: 
*Spoiler*: _This set you made for me_ 










Text: *None* 
Size: Senior Avatar size, please.

Will rep again +cred, offc. =)


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Please revamp
> 
> Border: Thin black border
> Effect: Same as with:
> ...



Ive sent you other sigs in PM in case you'd change your mind about black border. Also like PM states, this is a bit different since I don't have psd file.


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2010)

Alice said:


> Ive sent you other sigs in PM in case you'd change your mind about black border. Also like PM states, this is a bit different since I don't have psd file.



Amazing. Will use soon, too.

Will rep when spread. =)


----------



## Rosie (May 2, 2010)

Type of request - set
Set size - senior
Border - dotted
Effects - lights, colorization
Stock - 
If the avie could be Ino, that would be great 

Please and thank you


----------



## Anarch (May 2, 2010)

^awesome thanks.will credit when i use(soon).


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Type of request - set
> Set size - senior
> Border - dotted
> Effects - lights, colorization
> ...


piece of cake


----------



## Synn (May 2, 2010)

Request - set (avatar of Kurenai please)
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - semi-rounded
Effects - colorization

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rosie (May 2, 2010)

It looks great. It has a summer-y feel and that's really cool 

Thank you!


----------



## Aggressor (May 2, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Aphrodite (May 3, 2010)

I think its been three days. If not just ignore this request and i will come back later.   

Requesting Alice.

Set

Avie - 150x200
sig - dont make it to big. I dont really want the height above 400.
borders - your choice
effects - i trust you
text - your choice or none.


----------



## Alice (May 3, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> I think its been three days. If not just ignore this request and i will come back later.
> 
> Requesting Alice.
> 
> ...


okay taken this


----------



## typhoon72 (May 3, 2010)

Yo Alice can you hook me up with an avatar of:



150x150 
borders + effects of your choice, you are the best so I trust you 

edit: forgot to not show sig...


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 3, 2010)

can i have a set
With this text "People Always Look For The Bad Stuff In Life.....""..........Insted Of All The Good Times They Had..."
avatar of the guy with blond hair and the girl in the biggest pic
avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance


----------



## Mozu (May 3, 2010)

Request - set 
Stock - 
	•	Sig: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




	•	



	•	Avi: bottom panel

Size - Senior
Borders - Squared corners with whatever border looks best to you. 
Effects - For the sig,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'd like to combine the Shizuo and Izaya pic, with Izaya being to the right of Shizuo and the large kanji text. The smaller text in the Shizuo pic and the text in the Izaya pic aren't needed--just the large text. Use any effects you'd like to make it look nice. If you can use any brushes or textures to keep the traditional Japanese look that would be nice, but not necessary.


 
	•	For the avi, the only preference I have is for Shizuo's robe to be the same shade as the dark underobe of Izaya's outfit... please. 
Text - none

Thank you~

ETA:


> you want both pics blend, or just big one having the right one as a small extract?



I'm sorry for the confusion, what I'm asking for is a resizing of the second pic (Izaya) and then blend it with the first pic (Shizuo) to the right of the text. They would be in a sorta back-to-back/mirroring type of position, but the text separating them.


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

Oh alice, time for another one.


*Spoiler*: __ 








150x200. and sue the entire image :3

Actually, can you mkae a version with it head up and then another head down? Get what im saying?


----------



## typhoon72 (May 3, 2010)

Hell yes. Thanks Alice! Cant rep you again but I will when I can


----------



## Alice (May 4, 2010)

For gawd's sake people disable your damn sigs


----------



## RockpiRate (May 4, 2010)

ohh...sry i didn't know that


----------



## Alice (May 4, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set
> With this text "People Always Look For The Bad Stuff In Life.....""..........Insted Of All The Good Times They Had..."
> avatar of the guy with blond hair and the girl in the biggest pic
> avatar and sig rounded
> no font preferance





Mozu said:


> Request - set
> Stock -
> ?    Sig:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Laex said:


> Oh alice, time for another one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


taken


----------



## Alice (May 5, 2010)

As for making one up and down, it doesn't work since it demands to crop too much, including face >.<


----------



## Taylor (May 5, 2010)

Can i have a set with this picture please ¬¬



Just the picture of Minato not the writing,#

Thanks


----------



## Taylor (May 5, 2010)

Sorry Alice ¬¬ Took it off now,


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 5, 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## Mozu (May 6, 2010)

Yeesssssss 

I love you and thanks.


----------



## Taylor (May 6, 2010)

Alice, are you making a set for me or should i post the pic again?


----------



## Z (May 6, 2010)

Request for Alice. :33


Just add designs/effects to these and border. Thankss.


----------



## Alice (May 7, 2010)

UchihaDeidara said:


> Alice, are you making a set for me or should i post the pic again?


Rules are for you to read again hun. Senior members only in bold red font.



Z said:


> Request for Alice. :33
> 
> 
> Just add designs/effects to these and border. Thankss.


taken.


----------



## Kek (May 7, 2010)

Could I get a set of this page? It doesn't have to be arranged like it is originally, you can move around stuff if you need to, and you don't have to include the background image, just the speech bubbles and those panels are fine. Avy of Crona (bottom Panel)


----------



## Rima (May 8, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Semi-rounded
Effects: Anything, just make it pretty
Text: Whatever you think will fit it or just Rima


----------



## Damaris (May 8, 2010)

signature of the middle panel please <3
border: up to you
effects: up to you. i know there isn't much that can be done with an image like this, but it's all i have of her. i'm sorry. 
text: "valencia mell"


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*
Stock-

Border-Thin black
Size:150x150

I would like the words and face in the background removed, and no effects.

*Signature*
Stock-

I would like this one made into a banner like signature.

Size:400x200

On the banner I would like it to say

Elzam V. Branstein

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice (May 8, 2010)

Kek said:


> Could I get a set of this page? It doesn't have to be arranged like it is originally, you can move around stuff if you need to, and you don't have to include the background image, just the speech bubbles and those panels are fine. Avy of Crona (bottom Panel)





Rima said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Semi-rounded
> ...





Damaris said:


> signature of the middle panel please <3
> border: up to you
> effects: up to you. i know there isn't much that can be done with an image like this, but it's all i have of her. i'm sorry.
> text: "valencia mell"





Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> *Avatar*
> Stock-
> ...


taken;

not taking further requests until done with these ones


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2010)

Some dark or red effects are fine, I just don't like fading/whiting it out.

A banner signature is kinda something like this





Thin black border.


----------



## darkangelcel (May 8, 2010)

Type of request - set
Set size - senior
Border - whatever looks good
Effects - *_* I trust you!! Just not too many colors
Text - In avi: "Cel"
In sig: "Wolverine and Dark Phoenix"
Stock - 

And yes I'm a senior member now ^^ Don't mind avatar size


----------



## ~M~ (May 8, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> Type of request - set
> Set size - senior
> Border - whatever looks good
> Effects - *_* I trust you!! Just not too many colors
> ...



Alice said she's not taking requests ATM but I'll take this one for her


----------



## darkangelcel (May 8, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Alice said she's not taking requests ATM but I'll take this one for her



Yeah it's ok ^^ I don't mind at all =D
CAN'T WAIT T SEE IT!


----------



## Rima (May 9, 2010)

Thanks alice.


----------



## Damaris (May 9, 2010)

thank you so much 
gorgeous work as always
i repped you already, will cred !


----------



## Alice (May 9, 2010)

Since bottom panel of Crona is too wide to be cropped for avatar, combined it with panel of Death, hope you don't mind 









also borderless version if you want other borders added


----------



## Vash TS (May 9, 2010)

Type of request - I'd like to have a set please 
Set size - Senior size, the most important part is the dragon.
Border - I don't want the border rounded. It doesn't have to have a border but if you think it looks good with one put one in 
Effects - I don't really want any effects and I like the picture as it is. 
Text - I would like the text Beautiful Ice somewhere on the sig. I'll leave the font and colours up to you.
Stock -


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2010)

Oh my, that turned out great, thanks Alice.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 9, 2010)

A set please~


Senior size



No border on both

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dante10 (May 9, 2010)

1. Type of request - set
   2. Set size - senior
   3. Border - dotted
   4. Effects - w.e
   5. Text - Big Boss
   6. Stock -


----------



## Alice (May 9, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> Type of request - I'd like to have a set please
> Set size - Senior size, the most important part is the dragon.
> Border - I don't want the border rounded. It doesn't have to have a border but if you think it looks good with one put one in
> Effects - I don't really want any effects and I like the picture as it is.
> ...





Demon Lord said:


> A set please~
> 
> 
> Senior size
> ...





Dante10 said:


> 1. Type of request - set
> 2. Set size - senior
> 3. Border - dotted
> 4. Effects - w.e
> ...


will take care ~


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 9, 2010)

1. Type of request - Avatar
   2. Set size - senior
   3. Border - Semi rounded (rounded corners at the bottom)
   4. Effects - Whatever you want
   5. Text - n/a
   6. Stock -  (Left image)


----------



## Kek (May 9, 2010)

Alice said:


> Since bottom panel of Crona is too wide to be cropped for avatar, combined it with panel of Death, hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks! it looks great!


----------



## Vash TS (May 10, 2010)

Beautiful work  

SQUEEL!!!!!


----------



## Alice (May 11, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> 1. Type of request - Avatar
> 2. Set size - senior
> 3. Border - Semi rounded (rounded corners at the bottom)
> 4. Effects - Whatever you want
> ...


of familiar image 

taken


----------



## Dante10 (May 11, 2010)

Much thanks Alice.


----------



## Purgatory (May 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Contents inside!_ 



Sig

Senior to the MAX!

Stock:


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/Naruto/438/14/


 (top panel)

and



or



Effects: Eh..maybe something dark, shadowy, foreboding, ominous, etc., etc. crimson red or black or something to the effect. Also, try to make the two pictures into one after sizing them to the max side by side so it looks like they're back to back

Text: The Awakening of the Gods!!! (At the bottom, with the font being sorta like how Kishimoto writes something at the end of a panel before the chapter ends)

P.S., if you feel you can find a better Pain image from the manga do please go on ahead, the background for both might need to be changed but I'm not sure to what. I'll leave it to you but I personally like the background with Pain.)


----------



## Cooli (May 11, 2010)

Senior sized set request (avy+sig)



surprise me


----------



## Morphine (May 12, 2010)

hook me up with an avatar with borders and effects to your liking, Alice  i want text on it: screw you


----------



## Alice (May 12, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Senior sized set request (avy+sig)
> 
> 
> 
> surprise me





Morphine said:


> hook me up with an avatar with borders and effects to your liking, Alice  i want text on it: screw you


taken these.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 12, 2010)

Senior size 
add colours and any effects if you can xD thanks


----------



## Rosie (May 13, 2010)

Type of request - set
Set size - senior
Border - semi-rounded 
Effects - lights, colorization
Text - "For the first time, I feel...wicked"
Stock - 

Please and thank you


----------



## Alice (May 13, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Senior size
> add colours and any effects if you can xD thanks





Rose Red Belle said:


> Type of request - set
> Set size - senior
> Border - semi-rounded
> Effects - lights, colorization
> ...


Kays, will do


----------



## ~M~ (May 13, 2010)

Sorry for the tardiness 



 ;


----------



## Cooli (May 13, 2010)

I'm in love!


----------



## Aphrodite (May 13, 2010)

Alice avie please
Do whatever and make it 150x200


----------



## Kizaru (May 13, 2010)

HI. :33

I'd like a set from this, do whatever you like. :[

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bart (May 14, 2010)

Alice 



*Type of request:* Avatar
*Set Size:* 150 x 200.
*Border:* Square

Can I please have one original, with the others could you put your own thoughts on colourisation; but I'd still like the border square without any text. Thanks alot!


----------



## Mei Lin (May 14, 2010)

Avatar sorry :33
how's people getting 150x200 limits


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Oh alice baby.



Do you remember that av you made of those little dumplings? Do that again  /but not that jazzy


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Alice avie please
> Do whatever and make it 150x200





Kizaru said:


> HI. :33
> 
> I'd like a set from this, do whatever you like. :[
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Bart said:


> Alice
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Laex said:


> Oh alice baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember that av you made of those little dumplings? Do that again  /but not that jazzy


yup, taken


----------



## Grimmjow (May 15, 2010)

Just an avy. Thank you ;3


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy. Thank you ;3


okie-dokie


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

That's just how i like them 

Thanks Alicakes. :3


----------



## Dagor (May 15, 2010)

1. Request - Set
2. Set size - Senior
3. Border - Dotted
4. Effects -It's up to you 
5. Stock -


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 15, 2010)

Type of request - set
Set size - senior
Border - up to the artist
Effects - up to the artist
Text - none
Stock -


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2010)

# Type of request - Avatar
# Set size - senior
# Border - Semi rounded, rounded corners at the bottom
# Effects - Up to you
# Stock - 

Alice


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 16, 2010)

The rules say you also do profile pics, right? :33


Type of request: profile picture
Set size: 170 x 170
Border: no preference, I trust you in that
Effects: whatever you think would look good
Stock: 




Alice, thanks


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 16, 2010)

set req. please^^


----------



## Alice (May 16, 2010)

Dagor said:


> 1. Request - Set
> 2. Set size - Senior
> 3. Border - Dotted
> 4. Effects -It's up to you
> 5. Stock -





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Type of request - set
> Set size - senior
> Border - up to the artist
> Effects - up to the artist
> ...





Mist Puppet said:


> # Type of request - Avatar
> # Set size - senior
> # Border - Semi rounded, rounded corners at the bottom
> # Effects - Up to you
> ...





ane said:


> The rules say you also do profile pics, right? :33
> 
> 
> Type of request: profile picture
> ...


will see to it ~


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 16, 2010)

wonderful, thanks alice 

can't rep you at the moment, i will when i'm able again


----------



## typhoon72 (May 16, 2010)

Yo Alice. Can you hook me up?

Type - Set
Set size- senior
border/ effects - Whatever looks the cooleist 
text - none

Avatar Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sig Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 





This needs to look awesome, if anyone can do it. Its you 




Preciate' it


----------



## Dagor (May 16, 2010)

looks beautiful, I will give you rep later because I need to wait 24 hours until I can spread rep again.


----------



## Alice (May 17, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Yo Alice. Can you hook me up?
> 
> Type - Set
> Set size- senior
> ...


okay will try that


----------



## typhoon72 (May 17, 2010)

Hell yeah. Thanks Alice, too bad I gotta spread rep b4...you know the rest. 

Love the set.


----------



## Z (May 17, 2010)

Good set of this please. Thanks


----------



## Dash (May 17, 2010)

1. Type of request - set
   2. Set size - senior
   3. Border - solid
   4. Effects - any effects are fine, just give it more life
   5. Text - "Ray Ray"
   6. Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 sig


avy






Edit: changed text request


----------



## Alice (May 19, 2010)

Z said:


> Good set of this please. Thanks





Dash said:


> 1. Type of request - set
> 2. Set size - senior
> 3. Border - solid
> 4. Effects - any effects are fine, just give it more life
> ...


taken 'em.


----------



## valerian (May 19, 2010)

Avatar of the guy holding the sword and the guy to the left of him with the blusish hair. Dotted borders please.


----------



## Alice (May 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar of the guy holding the sword and the guy to the left of him with the blusish hair. Dotted borders please.


sure why not.


----------



## valerian (May 19, 2010)

Thank you very much 

Also could you make an seperate avatar of the guy with the bluish hair, you don't need to make multiple versions just one will do, if you can?


----------



## valerian (May 19, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## Dash (May 20, 2010)

This was so worth the wait, thank you Alice!


----------



## Gentleman (May 20, 2010)

Could I please get a set with this stock:

Senior-sized and the effects/borders are up to you. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Alice (May 20, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> Could I please get a set with this stock:
> 
> Senior-sized and the effects/borders are up to you. Thank you in advance!


taken that :>


----------



## Anarch (May 21, 2010)

requesting Alice :

senior size set with nice border/s.
please put the text "The Messiah" on the sig somewhere.



hope the image quality is okay.


----------



## Aggressor (May 21, 2010)

*Avatar Request*
Stock


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2010)

Starrk said:


> requesting Alice :
> 
> senior size set with nice border/s.
> please put the text "The Messiah" on the sig somewhere.
> ...





Aggressor said:


> *Avatar Request*
> Stock


----------



## Anarch (May 22, 2010)

^amazing as usual,thanks.will use soon.


----------



## Eternity (May 22, 2010)

Set please!

EDIT: But..but...its summertime...


----------



## Aggressor (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Alice it looks fucking awesome


----------



## Gentleman (May 23, 2010)

Thank you so much it looks awesome!


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Alice I need another av 



Can you some how get the moon in there like just a little bit in the corner or something?  And make the guy as a big ass possible in the av.


----------



## Alice (May 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> Alice I need another av
> 
> 
> 
> Can you some how get the moon in there like just a little bit in the corner or something?  And make the guy as a big ass possible in the av.


taken taken x3


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2010)

*Type of request *- set
*Set size* - senior
*Border* - semi-rounded, for both avy and sig
*Effects* - lights, colorization, etc 
*Text* - no text
*Stock* - 

Thanks a million in advance, Alice!


----------



## Alice (May 27, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Type of request *- set
> *Set size* - senior
> *Border* - semi-rounded, for both avy and sig
> *Effects* - lights, colorization, etc
> ...


you'd better get unbanned before I finish


----------



## Kyou (May 28, 2010)

Pretty sure David is claiming it, he's unbanned tomorrow~


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2010)

*Type of request *- set
*Set size* - senior
*Border* - dont care
*Effects* - doesnt matter
*Text* - "The Destined Ones"
*Stock* - 

Thanks Alice


----------



## Z (May 28, 2010)

Good set of this please. Face centering around Benjamin Franklin, the man sitting down playing chess. 

Thanks :33


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2010)

Thanks a million, it's AWESOME! I love it! 

Sorry for keeping you waiting.


----------



## Alice (May 29, 2010)

Sean★ said:


> Pretty sure David is claiming it, he's unbanned tomorrow~





Legend said:


> *Type of request *- set
> *Set size* - senior
> *Border* - dont care
> *Effects* - doesnt matter
> ...





Z said:


> Good set of this please. Face centering around Benjamin Franklin, the man sitting down playing chess.
> 
> Thanks :33


taken these :>


----------



## Mikaveli (May 29, 2010)

Ava: 

150x150 
Rounded
in a similar style to my previous requests.

Sig:
Text: The Great Wall of.....
Rounded

Edit: Sorry Alice, I forgot


----------



## Milkshake (May 29, 2010)

Geez, I used to stalk this shop all the time as sweets :3
Requestie ~

Ava:
- 150x150
- Rounded or dotted 

Sig:
Transparent and/or curved
Text: Always yours


----------



## Alice (May 30, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Ava:
> 
> 150x150
> Rounded
> ...





Milkshake said:


> Geez, I used to stalk this shop all the time as sweets :3
> Requestie ~
> 
> Ava:
> ...


taken for sure ~


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2010)

Thanks hun


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 30, 2010)

Alice set please 

size: senior

bordor: semi-rounded for ava, dotted for sig

effects: colorization

text: none


----------



## Nuriel (May 30, 2010)

Set please.

Stock: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 



Senior Size, No other preferences.

Thanks!


----------



## SpitFire (May 30, 2010)

Type of request: Ava
Size: regular, ava 150x150
Border: Square and solid, black border
effects: colorization


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 31, 2010)

*Type of request* - set
*Set size* - what you feel's good
*Border*  - what you feel's good
*Effects* - nothing too pink or glitzy
*Text* - if you think that already there looks good you can leave it
*Stock *-


----------



## Alice (May 31, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> Alice set please
> 
> size: senior
> 
> ...





Nuriel said:


> Set please.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





izzyisozaki said:


> *Type of request* - set
> *Set size* - what you feel's good
> *Border*  - what you feel's good
> *Effects* - nothing too pink or glitzy
> ...


will be done


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: semi rounded
Size: Senior
Effects: colorization
Text: hotness


----------



## Milkshake (May 31, 2010)

didn't expect it to be so blindly bright, but i love it nonetheless, thank you <3

Also didn't get my requested text ....


----------



## Alice (May 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> didn't expect it to be so blindly bright, but i love it nonetheless, thank you <3
> 
> Also didn't get my requested text ....


Oh sorry my bad, will fix it now


----------



## Milkshake (May 31, 2010)

omg i love it  thank you for redoing it, appreciate it 
it's okay that you made a mistake ~


----------



## darkangelcel (May 31, 2010)

Type of request - set
Set size - senior
Border - you call ^^
Effects - I'll love anything you do ^^ Just not too shiny 
Text - In avi:"Angel" 
In sig: "Married to Shizuo" (big letters)
"Guess who is the seme of the relationship"
Stock -


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 31, 2010)

thank you alice pek


----------



## krome (May 31, 2010)

Type of request - Profile image (to be used on another site :x)
Size - 250x350
Border - none
Effects - anything you'd like
Text - none
Stock -


----------



## Dagor (May 31, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
The size of Set: Senior 
Border: It's up to you
Effects: It's up to you
Stock:


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 1, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I came 
The particular border is marvelous.  Also the the text. Thanks a lot


----------



## Kek (Jun 1, 2010)

Could I get a sig from this? 

And an avy from this.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 1, 2010)

Avatar:

Dotted maybe. Square.

Sig:

Text: Lakers Gonna Lake

For the effects, I'd like it to be a little darker.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 1, 2010)

Senior sized Sig. Everything else is up to you.

Text- Stealing the Torch. Continuing the Legacy.


----------



## Legend (Jun 2, 2010)

Anything you want to do with it

Text: "The King still lives"


----------



## Alice (Jun 2, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> Type of request - set
> Set size - senior
> Border - you call ^^
> Effects - I'll love anything you do ^^ Just not too shiny
> ...





krome said:


> Type of request - Profile image (to be used on another site :x)
> Size - 250x350
> Border - none
> Effects - anything you'd like
> ...





Dagor said:


> Type of Request: Set
> The size of Set: Senior
> Border: It's up to you
> Effects: It's up to you
> Stock:


taken these.




*NOT TAKING ANY REQUESTS UNTIL LIST IS CLEARED*


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you so much!  Lovely as always!  pek


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello. :33



Would like an avatar please. Do whatever you want, would like it 150x150 size please. 

Later.


----------



## Alice (Jun 3, 2010)

Kek said:


> Could I get a sig from this?
> 
> And an avy from this.





Super Mike said:


> Avatar:
> 
> Dotted maybe. Square.
> 
> ...





Dracule Mihawk said:


> Senior sized Sig. Everything else is up to you.
> 
> Text- Stealing the Torch. Continuing the Legacy.


taken these


*
NOT TAKING ANY REQUESTS UNTIL DONE WITH THOSE ON LIST*


----------



## Dagor (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you very much, it looks awesome.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi can I have this trans or ateast make the background more stylish?

and the ava too


----------



## krome (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous~! :33


----------



## Alice (Jun 4, 2010)

Legend said:


> Anything you want to do with it
> 
> Text: "The King still lives"





Freya said:


> Hello. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pervy Fox said:


> Hi can I have this trans or ateast make the background more stylish?
> 
> and the ava too


doing these ones :>


----------



## Rampage (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey, can you add an effect that you think would look good, nothing to bright please. 

thanks


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

Edit: Fuck that.

Gimme an epic set of this  
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i.imgur.com/HMDf3.jpg




And av of the white one.


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2010)

Thankspek.


----------



## Alice (Jun 7, 2010)

Infamous said:


> Hey, can you add an effect that you think would look good, nothing to bright please.
> 
> thanks





Laex said:


> Edit: Fuck that.
> 
> Gimme an epic set of this
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


okays              ~


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 7, 2010)

Av please <:



Surprise me?

Thanks bby.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 7, 2010)

Simple request.

Can you "signaturize" (you know, border and sig size) .

And also "avatarize" (border and avatar size) .


----------



## Alice (Jun 8, 2010)

Alexandritee said:


> Av please <:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man in Black said:


> Simple request.
> 
> Can you "signaturize" (you know, border and sig size) .
> 
> And also "avatarize" (border and avatar size) .


taken these two


----------



## Burke (Jun 8, 2010)

Set kthx?

Here are the images...

*Spoiler*: __ 








They are the biggest high res i could find.

I want whoever accepts this to get these two together in a very intese yin yang fashion. i want lots of chaotic splotches and such. Decent size please, not TOO big, and not too oblong.
If the quality permits, some AWESOME transparencies are in order.

For avatar, i want the same fashion but close up on the face. Which face? One of each.
Senior sized avatar.
2 rounded corners with line border.

Hmmm, text ... if you think it would make it look better ... one one side i want scattered words that relate to white (white, light, shining etc) but make the word WHITE especially noticeable. Then on the other i want words relating to black (black, dark, darkness) but make the word BLACK especially noticeable. 

Thankee! and the rep and the norm shall be given back 
Noops~

( I want the least busiest person to do this pleasethankyou! pek )


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 9, 2010)

Fantastic  Thanks a lot bby. <3


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 9, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Set kthx?
> 
> Here are the images...
> 
> ...


Okay then 


Z said:


> For Alice
> 
> 
> 
> Good set of this please.


Uh, alice asked me to do some things since she's busy, I can make this for you if you don't mind.


----------



## Synn (Jun 10, 2010)

Alice 

*Request* - Set
*Stock* - , 
*Size* - senior
*Borders* -  for both avy and sig
*Effects* - lights, colorization, etc.
*Text* - none

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 11, 2010)

Uh, so I see you got your sig done at another shop. I would think you'd wait more than 2 days, but whatever. I didn't make an avy or border cause I figured I'd ask if you still wanted them


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2010)

Avatar



I want the focus on the left one. 

Sig




Text: Lakers Gonna Lake

Effects: Whatever you like


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Uh, so I see you got your sig done at another shop. I would think you'd wait more than 2 days, but whatever. I didn't make an avy or border cause I figured I'd ask if you still wanted them



I still would like an ava 
I think im liking yours more for this one so...


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 11, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking this, if you don't mind 


N??ps said:


> I still would like an ava
> I think im liking yours more for this one so...



Mkay then


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 11, 2010)

;  ;  ; 

 ;


----------



## krome (Jun 11, 2010)

Alice ~

Stock -  
Request - avatar 
Effects - have at it
Border - none
Text - Yamapi


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2010)

request: set
stock 
border, effects and text: surprise me
additional: i don't want a very big sig keep it to maybe 400 x 400 at most.
ava of both and thankies pek


----------



## Alice (Jun 12, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Alice
> 
> *Request* - Set
> *Stock* - ,
> ...





krome said:


> Alice ~
> 
> Stock -
> Request - avatar
> ...





Morphine said:


> request: set
> stock
> border, effects and text: surprise me
> additional: i don't want a very big sig keep it to maybe 400 x 400 at most.
> ava of both and thankies pek


will do as soon as possible ;3


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2010)

Alice said:


> will do as soon as possible ;3



Take your time Alice and thank you. :33


----------



## Z (Jun 12, 2010)

Request for Alice, a set with effects 



Please take the ign.com part.

Thanks!


----------



## Rosie (Jun 12, 2010)

Set request
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Rounded
Effects: Lights and colorization
Text: "Will you fly me away?
         Take me away with you...
         My love"




Please and thank you


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 12, 2010)

Emmmmmuuuuuuuu


Type of request - sig
Set size - 550 x 220.
Border - any
Effects - do what you want 
Text - none


----------



## Creator (Jun 12, 2010)

Type of request - Sig
Set size - As big as possible as long as its within the sig limit, and doesnt depixelate the picture.
Border - Rounded.
Effects - Make it as sexy as humanie possible.
Text - _Only if it looks good, i will leave it upto you._ 'Sexy'


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 12, 2010)

Mike 

 ; 

 ; ;  ; 

Hope this is good enough


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 12, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Emmmmmuuuuuuuu
> 
> 
> Type of request - sig
> ...



Doooing :3


----------



## Alice (Jun 13, 2010)

Z said:


> Request for Alice, a set with effects
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rose Red Belle said:


> Set request
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Border: Rounded
> ...





Creator said:


> Type of request - Sig
> Set size - As big as possible as long as its within the sig limit, and doesnt depixelate the picture.
> Border - Rounded.
> Effects - Make it as sexy as humanie possible.
> Text - _Only if it looks good, i will leave it upto you._ 'Sexy'


sure thing :<


----------



## Synn (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you so much, Alice! It looks awesome!! I love it! 

Will rep and credit :33


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2010)

oh you're amazing Awice


----------



## krome (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks great~! :33 Will rep after spread.


----------



## Rosie (Jun 13, 2010)

It looks amazing! Thanks!


----------



## Rima (Jun 13, 2010)

Alice-chan. 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: White and blue
Effects: Just make it look pretty. 
Text: Let me taste your lips.


----------



## Creator (Jun 13, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Absolutely amazing.  Although you put in alot more time, then you really needed to. I just wanted one.  

But i will definate come back with ALOT more request.


----------



## Alice (Jun 14, 2010)

Rima said:


> Alice-chan.
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...


taken this ~~





Creator said:


> Absolutely amazing.   Although you put in alot more time, then you really needed to. I just  wanted one.
> 
> But i will definate come back with ALOT more request.


not at all, but you are very welcome


----------



## Sima (Jun 15, 2010)

Request~

Ava; I need a 150x150 and a 150x200, do anything you think will look good, focus around the girl hugging the pokemon.



Sig; Do any effects you see fit, just make it smaller.


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> Request~
> 
> Ava; I need a 150x150 and a 150x200, do anything you think will look good, focus around the girl hugging the pokemon.
> 
> ...


will take care of it


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 15, 2010)

can i have a set on of this
Text: "I Hold My Sword To Protect You...""...........But I Can't Hold You In My Arms..."".....While I hold My Sword.."
Size: senior
avatar of face
avatar and sig rounded
add anything else you want. you always make good sets


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 15, 2010)

Avatar please.



Size: 150 x 150
Border: Like 
Effects: Green lights/colorization(i hope that makes sense )

Thank you.


----------



## Alice (Jun 17, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set on of this
> Text: "I Hold My Sword To Protect You...""...........But I Can't Hold You In My Arms..."".....While I hold My Sword.."
> Size: senior
> avatar of face
> ...





Champagne Supernova said:


> Avatar please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will see to it


----------



## Sima (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks so much Alice, they all look great.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Alice.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 18, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Whatever
Effects: Whatever
Text: Can you enhance the text that's already on the image?


----------



## Alice (Jun 18, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Whatever
> ...


Taken. Will probably just rewrite text though.


----------



## S (Jun 18, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Border: Meh
Effects: That's up to you, surprise me 
Text: Just Do It


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Alice, Woman! 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Request: Sig
Size: Senior 
Border: Yes, please
Effects: Nope
Text: Samurai Champloo  

Thanks, fellow Twilight fangirl.


----------



## zise12345 (Jun 18, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: like the one DeterminedIdiot have 
Border: Whatever
Effects: Whatever
Text: i trust u


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2010)

Saki said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Border: Meh
> Effects: That's up to you, surprise me
> Text: Just Do It





Mar Azul said:


> Hey Alice, Woman!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


taken ~

@ Mar


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2010)

didn't add anything much because picture is pretty fancy on its own


----------



## S (Jun 19, 2010)

Alice said:


> didn't add anything much because picture is pretty fancy on its own



Wow, this looks really great. Thank you


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2010)

Alice 


*Type of request* - set
*Set size* - senior
*Border* - similar to  one
*Effects* - Mainly colorization and pattern. If you could make something like , it'd be awesome. Use whatever effects you think would fit the most  
*Text* - none
*Stock* - 

Thanks a million in advance! :33


----------



## Rima (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you, Alice. I'm using now. :33


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2010)

As promised, i is back. 


*Spoiler*: _The two girls in the middle._ 



http://farm1.static.flickr.com/74/164222022_9390b95c7f.jpg





Sexify it like before. 

Maybe, if you can, trim the sides a bit, so toe focus is even more on the girls.


----------



## Alice (Jun 20, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Alice
> 
> 
> *Type of request* - set
> ...





Creator said:


> As promised, i is back.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The two girls in the middle._
> ...


mmmkay will do <3


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh I forgot to mention, I'd like Ino's face as the avatar. 

Thanks again Alice, have a good night!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2010)

request Alice

set please :33 

both size for avys i will be a senior soon xD



border  blue dotted with white borders

on sig " as time passes by so do we, and we grow up going on different paths"

avys focus on shizuo and izaya 

thanks

do what ever you want just make it awesome xD


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome. 

I will rep you when i can.  Expect something in 24 hours.


----------



## Alice (Jun 21, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> request Alice
> 
> set please :33
> 
> ...


alrightey ~~


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2010)

I love it, Alice! Thanks a million! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2010)

they r awesome xD 
thanks


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 22, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, Woman!


----------



## Rosie (Jun 22, 2010)

Set request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Lights
Text: "Don't say a word"

Please and thank you


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Type of request - set
2. Set size - senior
3. Border - You choose
 4. Effects - If you think adding some effects will make it look better, you can add them. I trust your judgment. 
5. Text - none
6. Stock -


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 22, 2010)

for alice

Type of request - set
Set size - senior
Border - what ever looks nice 
Effects - some effects may look nice, but you can choose
Text - none
Stock -


----------



## Alice (Jun 23, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Set request
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Borders: Dotted
> ...





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> 1. Type of request - set
> 2. Set size - senior
> 3. Border - You choose
> 4. Effects - If you think adding some effects will make it look better, you can add them. I trust your judgment.
> ...





Tsukiyo said:


> for alice
> 
> Type of request - set
> Set size - senior
> ...


alrightey then :3


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2010)

Set please.
Senior
Borders & Effectso what you see fit
Text:Watching our Pride and Joy


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Type of request - set, please 
2. Set size - junior, sadly 
Border - whatever looks best :33
Effects - Do what you want with this one 
Text - This one also, if any 
Stock -


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

I see summer sale? Too bad im not junior 



Add some colors and just an av :3


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 23, 2010)

*Type  of request* - avatar
*Set size* - 150x200
*Border*      - your choice
*Effects*  - your choice
*Text* - none
*Stock *-


----------



## Cooli (Jun 24, 2010)

Senior sized set (avy+sig)

Make her look awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2010)

1. Type of request - set, 
       2. Set size - senior
       3. Border -  dotted with white borders
       4. Effects - make it beautiful and elegant 

       5. Text - " As your tears roll down you face....I hold you as I can"t stand to see you in this state"  

text but really pretty style like this medium size


*Spoiler*: __ 



* Iwasawa Asami *​



but the colors of light purple and blue

 stock


thanks :33


----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

summer sale , that means i can request here! 

Request: A set
size:junior
Bordersne
Effects:  whatever matches the stock, and what you see fit
Stock:


----------



## Sunako (Jun 25, 2010)

ava on ichi/hime/dark unicorn
something simple , take your time.


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2010)

Legend said:


> Set please.
> Senior
> Borders & Effectso what you see fit
> Text:Watching our Pride and Joy





Alexandra said:


> 1. Type of request - set, please
> 2. Set size - junior, sadly
> Border - whatever looks best
> Effects - Do what you want with this one
> ...





Laex said:


> I see summer sale? Too bad im not junior
> 
> 
> 
> Add some colors and just an av :3





Undaunted said:


> *Type  of request* - avatar
> *Set size* - 150x200
> *Border*      - your choice
> *Effects*  - your choice
> ...





Gabies said:


> summer sale , that means i can request here!
> 
> Request: A set
> size:junior
> ...





Cooli said:


> Senior sized set (avy+sig)
> 
> Make her look awesome


taken these for now


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ava on ichi/hime/dark unicorn
> something simple , take your time.





itsmylife said:


> 1. Type of request - set,
> 2. Set size - senior
> 3. Border -  dotted with white borders
> 4. Effects - make it beautiful and elegant
> ...


and these as well







*NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS UNTIL DONE WITH ONES TAKEN




*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks alice!!!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 25, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __


They look great. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 25, 2010)

*Request*: Set.
*Size*: Senior.
*Borders*: Your choice.
*Effects*: Make it look badass (ie, whatever you think will look good).
*Text*: None
*Stock*: [].


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2010)

Alice said:


> *NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS UNTIL DONE WITH ONES TAKEN
> *





Solon Solute said:


> *Request*: Set.
> *Size*: Senior.
> *Borders*: Your choice.
> *Effects*: Make it look badass (ie, whatever you think will look good).
> ...



 .


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 25, 2010)

Whoops... 



I can wait till she gets around to it.


----------



## Alice (Jun 26, 2010)

not quite good looking, but bw sketches are pain in the ass to work with >.<


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks alice 

i'll wear them after the world cup is over


----------



## Cooli (Jun 26, 2010)

I just jizzed my pantz ;-;


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2010)

damn nice job xD 

thanks :33

dammit im 24ed  

i'll rep you as soon as i can 

BUT i will cred


----------



## gabies (Jun 26, 2010)

thank you!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you pek
It looks really good 

rep+ cred


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Alicepek


----------



## Alice (Jun 26, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> *Request*: Set.
> *Size*: Senior.
> *Borders*: Your choice.
> *Effects*: Make it look badass (ie, whatever you think will look good).
> ...


okay then ~


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 27, 2010)

Set please.

Stock: 
size: junior
border: anything that's not rounded
effects: please don't make it too girly and don't go effect heavy
text: "An innocent little trap" on sig.

Thank you :33


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 27, 2010)

avatar: 

Senior size, do whatever you think looks best.

sig: 

Could you add some effects and trans round each letter? If that's possible. Make smaller.
Thanks muchly <3


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 27, 2010)

Set please :33





Size: Senior
Round edges
Turquoise-ish/pale blue theme
Focus on face for Avy

Thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2010)

Alice 

*Request* - set (avatar with Ino's face, please )
*Stock* - 
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - semi-rounded
*Effects* - lights and colorization
*Text* - none
Thanks a million! :33


----------



## Alice (Jun 28, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Set please.
> 
> Stock:
> size: junior
> ...





Femme fatale said:


> avatar:
> 
> Senior size, do whatever you think looks best.
> 
> ...





Turquoise said:


> Set please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...





David1822 said:


> Alice
> 
> *Request* - set (avatar with Ino's face, please )
> *Stock* -
> ...


taken these ~~



Not taking any requests until done with those on the list


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 28, 2010)

Alice said:


> -snip-


Thanks a bunch, looks beautiful


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 28, 2010)

*Set Request*
Worker- Alice
Stock- Avatar


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Alice, can you make me an avy
link: 

Borders: just a few different ones

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Rubi (Jun 29, 2010)

Simply beautiful. I love it pek

The effects are simple and aren't heavy. Not blindingly bright and stuff. Perfect~

Though I would've liked cool colors more... damn I forgot to mention it 

Thanks Alice~!!! REP AND I'LL CREDIT WHEN I USE.


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much. :33


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 29, 2010)

May I reqeust here? I am senior finally.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2010)

*request* alice

*size *senior
*
effects* make it badass and smexy 

*border *whatever fits
*
stock*

*text *on sig " you are what keeps me going in this cruel war"


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 29, 2010)

*To think I stumbled upon this beautiful thread by accident!*

I would like to make a request.

*Size:* senior avatar and sig

*Effects:* whatever inspired you when you look at the stock

*Border:* no lines or anything...maybe something rounded at the corners, same with avatar

*Stock:* 

Text: Sexiness comes in three's...
Sorry I couldn't think up of anything witty for the text.


----------



## Alice (Jun 29, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Set Request*
> Worker- Alice
> Stock- Avatar


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Alice you make me sad with the no requests ;______;;;

I jsut found an amazing shizou art and everything.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

Alice said:


> NOT TAKING ANY REQUESTS UNTIL DONE WITH THOSE ON THE LIST



would you guys please stop being rude and wait till she is done with the requests


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 

ava of both

do whatever you like

oh, sorry put it on hold till you're done with the others


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

sweet will wear soon :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2010)

My bad for posting too early. Didn't read the no requests thing.



Text: _"Love me or hate me, it's one or the other. Always has been. Hate my game, my swagger. Hate my fadeaway, my hunger. Hate that I'm a veteran. A champion. Hate that. Hate it with all your heart. And hate that I'm loved, for the exact same reasons,"_
- Kobe Bryant​
If that won't fit or something then use this

?What I'm doing right now, I'm chasing perfection.?
_________________________________________




I don't want too many effects. As always rep and cred will be given.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 2, 2010)

Alice this looks fucking awesome, I will wear once I'm done with my current set. THANK YOU


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> My bad for posting too early. Didn't read the no requests thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taken      XD


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2010)

Morphine said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> 
> ava of both
> ...


and this one too


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 4, 2010)

Type of request (for Alice) - Set. 
Set size - Senior.
Border - Dotted. 
Effects - Whatever you think looks good.
Text - One with "The Blue Pheasant", and the other with none.
Stock - .


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 4, 2010)

Request; set
Stock(s);





Dotted (not dashed) borders for both please. :33 Effects up to you. <3


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 5, 2010)

Type of request Set (s)
set size: medium 
Well I couldn't decide on just one stock so I have 2


Set size - Senior.
Border - soild with 2 corners rounded
Effects - something with fire if thats not possible then just do it however you like
Text -Kenshin 
thanks in advance.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 5, 2010)

Set Request

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Rounded
Effects: Lights
Text: "Seasons of Love"

Please and thank you


----------



## Alice (Jul 5, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Type of request (for Alice) - Set.
> Set size - Senior.
> Border - Dotted.
> Effects - Whatever you think looks good.
> ...





Fujioka said:


> Request; set
> Stock(s);
> 
> 
> ...





Kenshin said:


> Type of request Set (s)
> set size: medium
> Well I couldn't decide on just one stock so I have 2
> 
> ...





Rose Red Belle said:


> Set Request
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...


takkkeeeeeeeen ~~


----------



## Nimander (Jul 5, 2010)

Trying out this shop, though from what I've seen so far you guys definitely will not disappoint.

Stocks:  and  (I'm strongly leaning towards the second one, but they're both so awesome I just can't decide.)
Size: Senior
Borders: Squared, Solid
Effects: none please, unless you get a spark of artistic genius that would make this so much more awesome
Text: "We'll drink the wine till the cup is dry,
And kiss the girls so they'll not cry,
And toss the dice until we fly,
To dance with Jak o' the Shadows."

I'm the type that likes multiple sets from the same stock, since I do like switching sets frequently.  But I've learned that not every set maker is necessarily inclined to make multiple sets.  So my rule is this: as many as you feel you want to make, do so, and I'll rep you for each individual one.  

Besides what's listed above, I can't think of anything else I'd like to say.  This is about the fifth shop I've used since I started requesting, and I love how each set maker has their own individual take on what they do.  So I'm looking forward to seeing what's on the other side of the rabbit hole.

/lame Alice in Wonderland allusion


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 5, 2010)

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: what ever looks nice
Effects: what ever you think is nice
Text: "Scarlett Johansson"


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

set please put both stocks together 
Stocks

*Spoiler*: __ 








Size: Senior avy on sakura
Borders: what ever looks nice
Effects: hot and badass
Text: " to hot for you


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2010)

1st of all take your time with it hun, dont rush it


Size: Senior
Border:Your Choice
Effects:Yes
Text: Two sides of the same coin


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome-sauce!

Will cred when I use it.


----------



## Alice (Jul 7, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Trying out this shop, though from what I've seen so far you guys definitely will not disappoint.
> 
> Stocks:  and  (I'm strongly leaning towards the second one, but they're both so awesome I just can't decide.)
> Size: Senior
> ...





Tsukiyo said:


> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Borders: what ever looks nice
> Effects: what ever you think is nice
> Text: "Scarlett Johansson"





Kazehana said:


> set please put both stocks together
> Stocks
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Legend said:


> 1st of all take your time with it hun, dont rush it
> 
> 
> Size: Senior
> ...


okay, working on it ~


----------



## Rosie (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh wow! So cute! Thanks


----------



## Nimander (Jul 7, 2010)

Yay!  I'm so excited!


----------



## Sin (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Alice it's been so long 

I can see that you're very busy, so do this one whenever you can <3

*Sig: *

*Sig Text:* "I'll take that championship to go" 

*Av: *


----------



## Cooli (Jul 7, 2010)

idk if the quality is good enough, but this pic was too good to pass up 


Senior sized set request



Make her look awesome, as you always do


----------



## Smiley (Jul 7, 2010)

Avator : 
Size: 150x150
Render/Stock : 
Effects: Add some cool effects of your choice. Also the faint lines going through the image like the Avatar I quoted below. Never mind the little blue logo on the bottom left.
Border: Your choice.


Avatar 2:
Size: 150x150
Render/Stock: 
Effects: The same as Avatar 1 (different effects ofcourse) with the faint lines going though the image. Zoom in on Sasuke and get the Uchiha logo behind him.
Border: Rounded with white border.


Thank you


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 7, 2010)

1. Type of request - Set

2. Set size - Senior

3. Border - Rounded

4. Effects - You choose the effects. I trust your judgment. ^_^

5. Text - "Avalon" 

Also can you remove the original text that was on the pic. Like the only text that I want on that image is "Avalon"

6. 


VM me if I missed anything.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 7, 2010)

*Type of request:* _Set_

*Size:* _Senior_

*Stock:* 

*Effects:* _red/black themed colors, also please change her eyes to red_

*Border:* _dotted_

*Text:* _"Vampire Princess"_

Thanks! Take your time; no rush at all!


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 7, 2010)

*Type of request* - set
*Set size *- senior
*Border* - squared, no border
*Effects* - no effects please, as you said simplicity is beautiful
*Text *- "Vash TS" not too sure of the font maybe something cursive like a signature maybe.
*Stock* - , . If you can do something about that lame ass gray back ground on the sig stock I would love you forever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 8, 2010)

Request for set.

Stock- 

Avatar

Size-150x150
Border-Thin Solid black

Would like it of her face, no effects.

Signature
Resized to fit max signature size.
Border-Thin solid black

I would like the logos removed that are both on the top and bottom, no effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 8, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

So epic my eyes are bleeding as I type this.

I am NOT disappointed.


----------



## Alice (Jul 8, 2010)

Sin said:


> Hi Alice it's been so long
> 
> I can see that you're very busy, so do this one whenever you can <3
> 
> ...





Cooli said:


> idk if the quality is good enough, but this pic was too good to pass up
> 
> 
> Senior sized set request
> ...





苦痛 said:


> Avator :
> Size: 150x150
> Render/Stock :
> Effects: Add some cool effects of your choice. Also the faint lines going through the image like the Avatar I quoted below. Never mind the little blue logo on the bottom left.
> ...





Avalon said:


> 1. Type of request - Set
> 
> 2. Set size - Senior
> 
> ...





Vampire Princess said:


> *Type of request:* _Set_
> 
> *Size:* _Senior_
> 
> ...





Vash TS said:


> *Type of request* - set
> *Set size *- senior
> *Border* - squared, no border
> *Effects* - no effects please, as you said simplicity is beautiful
> ...





Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> Stock-
> 
> ...


taken these requests.




NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS UNTIL DONE WITH THOSE TAKEN


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2010)

damn i love it  

thanks im wearing it right now xD


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 9, 2010)

Just checking to see if you got my stock in the pm. Please take your time no rush. I'm just wondering.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 9, 2010)

1. Type of request - set
2. Set size - senior
3. Border - The one you think would look best
4. Effects - You choose, I trust your judgement
5. Text - none
6. Stock - 

Take out the bird in the avatar please. You can keep it in the sig, though you can remove it if you want. I'm having a sort of love-hate relationship with that bird...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice (Jul 10, 2010)

that's the minimum I can do about background without adding effects D:


----------



## Cooli (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 10, 2010)

Amazing as always Alice. Thank you so much

repped already credit when I use it in a bit.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 10, 2010)

Alice said:


> that's the minimum I can do about background without adding effects D:


 Perfect, I have no complaints. Awesome work.

EDIT. I ran out of rep but I'll leave this page open so that I will be sure to rep once I can again.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 10, 2010)

hey i was wondering if you could add some quick effects 


thanks^^


----------



## Smiley (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you veru much Alice, repped


----------



## Rampage (Jul 10, 2010)

Yoo could you transparent this for me please, and add a solid border. Could i also have an ava please. oh and if its not to much to ask could you make a set without adding transparency it, which minimum effects that you think looks good. Thanks


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2010)

Type of request - set
Set size - senior
Avatar on the redhead

Stock - 

Everything else is up to you.


----------



## Ayana (Jul 11, 2010)

Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: just resize for a senior member
Stock:


----------



## firefist (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I would like to have a sign.

Stock:


The effects are up to you, so is the border.
The text on the signature should be "2 Of Amerikaz Most Wanted".


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

May I make a request? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Type of request* - set please 

*Set size* - *Sig*: 470px ? 293px *Avatar*: 200x200 and one by 150x150...if you can do two different sizes of the avatar I mean lol


*Border* - anything. I mean, you can pick, if you want.

*Effects* - anything you think will match the image's situation. 

*Text* - "HeixYin" and if possible, in smaller text, "Crimson". 

*Stock* - umm...is this just an image or something? >.<

*Desired image* - 

*Spoiler*: _Image_ 












*I am the one who rendered the image. I promise. I have prove, if need be *


----------



## Alice (Jul 12, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> 1. Type of request - set
> 2. Set size - senior
> 3. Border - The one you think would look best
> 4. Effects - You choose, I trust your judgement
> ...





Yαriko said:


> hey i was wondering if you could add some quick effects
> 
> 
> thanks^^





Infamous said:


> Yoo could you transparent this for me please, and add a solid border. Could i also have an ava please. oh and if its not to much to ask could you make a set without adding transparency it, which minimum effects that you think looks good. Thanks





Sunako said:


> Type of request - set
> Set size - senior
> Avatar on the redhead
> 
> ...





Ayana said:


> Avy: 150 x 150
> Sig: just resize for a senior member
> Stock:





Firefist said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to have a sign.
> 
> ...





Terra Branford said:


> May I make a request?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


okays taken 



NOT TAKING REQUESTS FOR NOW


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok when ever you get around to it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Type of request - set
Set size - junior 
Border - Up to you, you have 100% creativity.
Effects - Would be cool if you could have a few, again up to you but hopefully.
Text - "The Demon of the Mist
Stock -  
Desired image- I would like just the vampire ninja, if possible; with mist around it. I don't know nothing about any of this stuff so if possible this. Eyes blink read or anything else you think would be awesome thanks. Your my hero lol.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks a lot:33


----------



## Ayana (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you very much.
:33


----------



## firefist (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you Alice, you're awesome


----------



## Synn (Jul 13, 2010)

Alice 

*Request*: set
*Size*: senior
*Stock*:  (that's the best quality I could find )
*Borders*: semi-rounded
*Effects*: lights and colorization
Thanks in advance! :33


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 13, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Amazing work! Thanks a lot


----------



## Rampage (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh daym that's hot, cheerz


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2010)

request set 

size senior 

border what ever fits 

effects what ever fits 

on sig " would you lie here with me and just forget the world"

stock


----------



## Alice (Jul 13, 2010)

Demon of the Mist said:


> Ok when ever you get around to it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Kazehana said:


> request set
> 
> size senior
> 
> ...


sure thing


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set_



Oh, its so lovely! Thank you so much, Alice! I will be the most perfect set to wear! pek

Rep & Credit! *Huggles*


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Set
Stock:
Size: Senior
Border: Artist's Choice
Effects: Yes
Text: The world shall become simply Black & White


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2010)

Alice said:


> sure thing



You skipped me, Alice 

Request link:


----------



## Vix (Jul 14, 2010)

*Type of request* - set [two different pictures]
*Set size* - avy: senior - sig: however
*Border* - rounded
*Effects* - surprise me, you're good at that.
*Text* - none
*Stock *- 


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




I just want the 'free hugs' part.



if you could do this, whichever one of you who wants to do this one, that would be great thanks


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Alice
> 
> *Request*: set
> *Size*: senior
> ...





Legend said:


> Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Artist's Choice
> ...





Vix said:


> *Type of request* - set [two different pictures]
> *Set size* - avy: senior - sig: however
> *Border* - rounded
> *Effects* - surprise me, you're good at that.
> ...


taken 


not taking more requests for now ~~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2010)

its sooo cute thanks


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks it was amazing!!!


----------



## darkangelcel (Jul 14, 2010)

Type of request - set
Set size - senior
Border - whatever looks good please
Effects - I trust you, but please not too bright and without too many colors
Text - Avi: Angel
Sig: Milo (big letters) Atlantis the lost Empire (small letters)
Stock -


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2010)

I want a set 
    * Image: 

    * Size: Senior
    * Text: The sig should have: Team Phantomhive vs Team Trancy
    * Border: rounded
    * Effects: add some effects make it look elegant yet dark

 I want the avatar to be ciel face

I'll rep and credit of course 
Thank you


----------



## Alice (Jul 15, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> Type of request - set
> Set size - senior
> Border - whatever looks good please
> Effects - I trust you, but please not too bright and without too many colors
> ...





sapphireninja said:


> I want a set
> * Image:
> 
> * Size: Senior
> ...


taken yours ~~


----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That's amazing!  Thank you. :33

Will spread before repping again.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2010)

request: avas
stock:  // 
Effects up to you. No text.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 15, 2010)

*Banner Request*

Stock


----------



## Vix (Jul 15, 2010)

I LOVE IT ALICE! THANKS! <3


----------



## Rosie (Jul 15, 2010)

Set Request for the awesome Alice~

Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Rounded
Text: "Don't tell me we're at the end..."
No Effects

Please and thank you


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Alicepek.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello. 

I'd like an avatar, if you please. :3


Senior sized, do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 15, 2010)

Text: "What I'm doing right now, I'm chasing perfection"
-Kobe Bryant

Not too many effects and stuff. Rep and cred will be delivered.

For the ava you don't have to fit the trophy in if you don't want to.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 16, 2010)

Type of request (for Alice) - Set. 
Set size - Senior (350x500 range for sig).
Border - Dotted. 
Effects - Whatever you think looks good.
Text -  None.
Stock - .


----------



## Alice (Jul 16, 2010)

Morphine said:


> request: avas
> stock:  //
> Effects up to you. No text.





Aggressor said:


> *Banner Request*
> 
> Stock


----------



## Alice (Jul 17, 2010)

STILL NOT TAKING REQUESTS


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 17, 2010)

They're beautiful.

Need to spread first.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely job
rep and credit of course


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, Alice.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks great. Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2010)

request set 

stock


size senior two avys for one  focus on the girls to the left(mio and ritsu..girls in blue and yellow hoodies..and please get their necklaces too :33) for the second avy the girls in the middle(azusa and yui  the ones in the red and greed hoodies)

border what ever you think 

effects colorful and pretty and what ever else you think 

text on avys " linked together "

text on sig " this moment will never fade away, and will always be in our precious memories "

thanks


----------



## Smiley (Jul 18, 2010)

Avy1
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: Your choice.
Text: None
Effects: Your choice.

Avy 2
Size: 150x150
Stock:
Border: Your choice
Text: None
Effects: Your choice.

Will rep


----------



## Rubi (Jul 18, 2010)

Set please

stock: 
size: junior
effects: keep it fun but not too girly. pls. don't remove anything. maybe use cool colors
border: whatever you think fits it
text: "Ciel's irritation is Alois' pleasure"

thank you


----------



## Alice (Jul 18, 2010)

Two big ones, and one smallish; also reddish as asked.


----------



## Alice (Jul 18, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> request set
> 
> stock
> 
> ...





苦痛 said:


> Avy1
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: Your choice.
> ...





Viscaria said:


> Set please
> 
> stock:
> size: junior
> ...


will see to it


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks so much Alice, it looks awesome


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 19, 2010)

set por favor :33

size: senior
effects: yes please 
border: what ever looks nice
text: none
stock: 

for the ava can you make it the girl


----------



## Skylit (Jul 19, 2010)

yo. set please.

size: senior.
effects: sure. 
border: rounded or dotted. [that's up to you]
text: nope.
stock:


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> set por favor :33
> 
> size: senior
> effects: yes please
> ...





Skylit said:


> yo. set please.
> 
> size: senior.
> effects: sure.
> ...


surreeee >3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2010)

thank rep 

their awesome but i aso wanted an avy on the girls with the green and red hoodies (the ones hugging)


----------



## Smiley (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you very much Alice


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd like  as an avatar. And  as a sig por favor :33


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2010)

1. Type of request - set
2. Set size - senior
3. Border - whichever one looks best
4. Effects - any you want to add to make it look better
5. Text - none
6. Stock - 
7. Desired image - The guy with the chainsaw

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice (Jul 20, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> I'd like  as an avatar. And  as a sig por favor :33





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> 1. Type of request - set
> 2. Set size - senior
> 3. Border - whichever one looks best
> 4. Effects - any you want to add to make it look better
> ...


no problemo


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks a ton alice!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a set request :33

size: senior
effects: Sort of like grainy, darker(not shade-wise but style-wise) sort of like 
border: Anything that fits the style, maybe like ink blots or something like a splatter? :33
text: On the Avatar I'd like it to say Echø, and on the sig I'd like it to say "Jack øf all trades, Master of nøne" both in a similar font to the logo I showed up there^
stock: 
Avatar:


Signature:


----------



## Skylit (Jul 20, 2010)

just awesome. thanks alice. :3


----------



## Alice (Jul 20, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I have a set request :33
> 
> size: senior
> effects: Sort of like grainy, darker(not shade-wise but style-wise) sort of like
> ...


okay take


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2010)

Text: Lakers still Lakin' 

Make it good girl


----------



## Rubi (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you very much it made me laugh a lot  it's beautiful though there's a mistake w/ the text but it's only minor. Thanks again Alice


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

Question: can we request, say 2 avy's at once instead of a set?

In any case, here's my request for Alice:

Senior Avy
Stock: I can't really decide, so I'll let you choose whichever you can work best with.



Effects: I'll leave that up to you

Thanks :]


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2010)

Set! 
For: The beautiful ~M~



Study the picture hard, I really want you to personally get into this work and give me a few outcomes of what you think is awesome sauce!
I only ask that you put  "Avatar Korra" in the sig.

I want you to make a few completely different designs that you like, i also want you to try for one of them, like transparent-ize the border to give it that .... how can i say this, brush stroke look.

Avatar(lol get it?): I hant a close up of the girl(Korra).
Thanks baby


----------



## Alice (Jul 22, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Text: Lakers still Lakin'
> 
> Make it good girl





Dom Cobb said:


> Question: can we request, say 2 avy's at once instead of a set?
> 
> In any case, here's my request for Alice:
> 
> ...


Taken these



NOT TAKING ANYMORE REQUESTS


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 22, 2010)

I know you aren't done but thank you Alice! (glad I got through before you stopped )

+rep because I trust you


----------



## Alice (Jul 22, 2010)

Please re-upload sig image? :3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 22, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks a lot. It looks great!


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 22, 2010)

Alice said:


> Please re-upload sig image? :3



It's beautiful, and here :3


----------



## Smiley (Jul 23, 2010)

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: One rounded, another your choice.
Effect: Make it look evil, dark colours like purple and black etc. Also the famous faint lines going through the image 
Text: None

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: One rounded, another your choice.
Effect: Your choice, faint lines.
Text: None

Thanks


----------



## Taylor (Jul 23, 2010)

Can you make me a set please 

Ava: 150x150 Rounded or Half Rounded (Can you make some fancy effect's cause the picture is really plain 




Sig: Max Width 500, Rounded. (Same pic as for avatar 

Thankss


----------



## Taylor (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry about the cig, I unchecked and it, (think i refreshed the page )


----------



## Kei (Jul 23, 2010)

Set please!!



junior size and um can i get it some colorization and a nice lace border please if u can. Anyone can do it i don't mind at all


----------



## Alice (Jul 23, 2010)

For fuck's sake, people, disable your signatures please


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 23, 2010)

Let's get married


----------



## Alice (Jul 23, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> Type: Avatar
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: One rounded, another your choice.
> ...





UchihaDeidara said:


> Can you make me a set please
> 
> Ava: 150x150 Rounded or Half Rounded (Can you make some fancy effect's cause the picture is really plain
> 
> ...





Keiichi Song said:


> Set please!!
> 
> 
> 
> junior size and um can i get it some colorization and a nice lace border please if u can. Anyone can do it i don't mind at all


taken these requests.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2010)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effect: Your choice
Text: Awakening of a Trailblazer


----------



## Dash (Jul 23, 2010)

Request to anyone who is available. 

Type: set
Size: avy should be around 150x150, sig can be any size. 
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Avy: 

Sig:



Border: solid
Effect: effects, lightning, etc are nice. Just add stuff you feel that bring it some life and flow with the set. 
Text: Trevor Ariza


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 23, 2010)

Avy/Sig:


Just want this rezised (550x500 range) with a solid or dotted border, and avatars of Wrath (farthest  to the left), Lust (Lady in the middle), and Greed (farthest  to the Right).

Not sure if your taking requests or not.


----------



## Alice (Jul 23, 2010)

Legend said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Effect: Your choice
> Text: Awakening of a Trailblazer





Dash said:


> Request to anyone who is available.
> 
> Type: set
> Size: avy should be around 150x150, sig can be any size.
> ...





Solon Solute said:


> Avy/Sig:
> 
> 
> Just want this rezised (550x500 range) with a solid or dotted border, and avatars of Wrath (farthest  to the left), Lust (Lady in the middle), and Greed (farthest  to the Right).
> ...


and these



NOT TAKING ANY REQUESTS


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks              .


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 25, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Stock : 
Size: 150 x150
Border: Could i have have a different bunch of borders if it's not too much trouble?
Effects: Your choice

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2010)

Alice, whenever you're taking requests again 
*Request*: set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: senior
*Border*: semi-rounded
*Effects*: lights and colorization
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Taylor (Jul 25, 2010)

Thankyou very much + rep.


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2010)

^ Sig off


----------



## Juli (Jul 25, 2010)

Alice is on vacation for a week or more so she can't take the new requests. I'll lock the thread until she comes back. :3


----------



## Synn (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Alice 

Just wondering if you're still taking requests


----------



## Alice (Aug 19, 2010)

Yup yup, open again.


----------



## Synn (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome! :33 Then I'll re-post my request with a new stock, if that's okay. 

*Request*: set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: senior
*Border*: semi-rounded
*Effects*: lights and colorization

No need to hurry, I can wait.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2010)

Senior Set Request

Text: Phoenixes Never Die


----------



## Smiley (Aug 19, 2010)

*Request*: Avatar
*Stock*: 
*Size*: 150x150 and 150x200.
*Border*: One rounded and another your choice.
*Effects*: Scan lines as usual please :33, the rest is up to you.
*
Request*: Sig
*Stock*: 
*Size*: 280x330 <-- or something along those sizes.
*Border*: Your choice
*Effects*: Scan lines, the rest is up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2010)

Alice

sig
senior 
effects what ever fits 
border you decide 
text " i just want to be BAD"





set
senior 
effects: whatever fits 
border: whatever fits
text: on sig " this curse is killing me seeing you as my enemy i don't want to let go i don't want you to disappear please stay don't fight me  "




thanks AND  for the set can you take off the background and make a new one?

will rep twice


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 19, 2010)

*Set Request(Alice)*

*Avatar*

*Stock* 
*Size-* Senior
*Effects-* Could you have some _icey_ and blue effects.
*Border-* Rounded
*Text-* None

*Signature*

*Stock*


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 19, 2010)

Set Request:
Senior Size
No real preferences.

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 




Thank you!


----------



## Rubi (Aug 19, 2010)

1. Type of request - set
   2. Set size - Junior. . .
   3. Border - Anything that's not dotted/round
   4. Effects -Not too girly. Please make it loo badass/sexy :3
   5. Text - ""Eenie meenie miney mine… Catch a hottie by the tongue… If he hollers, job well done…"
- Alois" Small and please use some cursive font or something. Include the quotation marks for the Eenie meenie thing. Sort of like a letter. "Viscaria" Bottom right. Small. Cursive font. [av]
   6. Stock - 

avatar focused on the guy with eyepatch and guy with rose.

Thank you~


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 20, 2010)

Set from this:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Do whatever you want, something related to space would be nice dotted or rounded border also :33. I would like the text 'Galactic Hero' to be added on there.

Thanks.


----------



## Alice (Aug 20, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Awesome!  Then I'll re-post my request with a new stock, if that's okay.
> 
> *Request*: set
> *Stock*:
> ...





Legend said:


> Senior Set Request
> 
> Text: Phoenixes Never Die





苦痛 said:


> *Request*: Avatar
> *Stock*:
> *Size*: 150x150 and 150x200.
> *Border*: One rounded and another your choice.
> ...





Kazehana said:


> Alice
> 
> sig
> senior
> ...





Aggressor said:


> *Set Request(Alice)*
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 21, 2010)

Can I please have this set trans, including the pink are text off 

and a avatar of Mio's face? (the dark hair girl on the top) Thanks ^^


----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Can I please have this set trans, including the pink are text off
> 
> and a avatar of Mio's face? (the dark hair girl on the top) Thanks ^^


alright taken ~


----------



## Rubi (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you, Alice, it looks fabulous~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet thanks "ruri


----------



## Synn (Aug 22, 2010)

Alice said:


>



Awesome, as always! Thank you!


----------



## Smiley (Aug 22, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you alice, there Beautiful :33


----------



## Morphine (Aug 22, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock:  // 
Effects: Not too heavy.
Text: None
Size: Senior


----------



## Sunako (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello 

Request - Set
Effects - something simple
Border - no rounded
Size - Senior
Stock -


----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2010)

Morphine said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:  //
> Effects: Not too heavy.
> Text: None
> Size: Senior





Sunako said:


> Hello
> 
> Request - Set
> Effects - something simple
> ...


these and that's all for today


Taking no more requests


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 24, 2010)

*Alice* :33


*Request Type-* Set

*Stock-* Could you find me some Momochi Zabuza stock Alice, with preferrably different stock for both the avatar and signature. If you could also find some cool combat type stock of Zabuza  for the signature, that would be awesome 

*Effects-* Not to many effects please. I would like a very manly set meaning no light colours or flowers, I want some more edgy type effects and somethng that really shows off Zabuza's personalty and abilities.

*Size-* Senior

*Border-*  Your choice, nothing too out there please. If you could keep it squared that would be good.
Thanks Alice, it has already been 4 days since I last requested and I really feel like a Zabuza set. After I'm done with that one, will use my current Hitsugaya one for ages. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sunako (Aug 24, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



this is just perfect~! pek


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 24, 2010)

I can finally request in here! Hey Alice 
Set please,if stock is bad lemme know.
* 
    * Size: Senior
    * Text: Team Awesome
    * Border: What makes it hawt.
    * Effects: Same as above.

Thanks by now.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 24, 2010)

Set request for Alice. Take it when you're ready 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Squared, solid
Effects: Lights, but nothing too bright.
Text: "Love is not a victory march"

Please and thank you.


----------



## Alice (Aug 24, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Alice* :33
> 
> 
> *Request Type-* Set
> ...





FirstMoon said:


> I can finally request in here! Hey Alice
> Set please,if stock is bad lemme know.
> *
> * Size: Senior
> ...





Rose Red Belle said:


> Set request for Alice. Take it when you're ready
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...


Sure


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 24, 2010)

Request for Alice. 
Size - Senior
Stock 150x200 Avatar  Signature  or 
Border - Same as my current set
Effects - Your choice 
Text - Up to you


----------



## Dash (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Alice, just leaving this request if you're still accepting some. 

Type: Set
Stock:  - 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: As always just freestyle with it, your end results are always great. Whatever flows with the stock.
Text: Ricky Rubio


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2010)

Alice, when you have the time 

*Request*: set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: senior
*Border*: semi-rounded, like 
*Effects*: lights and colorization

Please and thank you!


----------



## Alice (Aug 24, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Request for Alice.
> Size - Senior
> Stock 150x200 Avatar  or   or
> Border - Same as my current set
> ...





Dash said:


> Hey Alice, just leaving this request if you're still accepting some.
> 
> Type: Set
> Stock:  -
> ...





David1822 said:


> Alice, when you have the time
> 
> *Request*: set
> *Stock*:
> ...


will take care of these


And no more requests for now


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 24, 2010)

^ Got, it, sorry.  I was posting while you were posting...

Type: Set
Stock:  - 
Border: Your choice
Effects: Your choice

I just can't decide what I want to do with it... I cropped them already but...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a heads up. I edited my request


----------



## Alice (Aug 26, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ^ Got, it, sorry.  I was posting while you were posting...
> 
> Type: Set
> Stock:  -
> ...


taken for now


not taking anymore requests still


----------



## Rosie (Aug 26, 2010)

It looks great Alice! Thanks


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 26, 2010)

1.That's quick 
2. It's amazing 
3.You're amazing 
4. Thank you so much 

Edit:You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Alice again.
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Synn (Aug 26, 2010)

I love it, thank you so much!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 26, 2010)

I like your style. Massive rep


----------



## Dash (Aug 26, 2010)

That was fast and very nicely done. Thanks so much Alice.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 26, 2010)

Taking anymore request Alice? :33

Request: Signature
Stock:  and 
Effects: Usual scan lines, effects not too birght. Could you make it like Goku and Vegeta are facing eachother please.
Text: None
Size: 270x330 & 280x230
Border: One rounded, another like my current Sig.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 26, 2010)

whenever your ready can you do this? :33 (just dont wanna forget to post) 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Effects: What ever looks nice
Text: None
Size: Senior
Border: What ever looks nice


Avatar: One of Ramona and one of Scott


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 26, 2010)

Alice said:


> ...



Oh, Alice-chan! pek


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 26, 2010)

Text: Remember Reach

for the avatar focus on the suit, not the guy.


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow Alice, this looks so great! AHHHHHH this is my favourite set ever thank you so much!


----------



## Taylor (Aug 27, 2010)

Requesting set 
Stock 
Effects - Make it look hawt 
Borders - Any, as long as it looks nice.
Text - None
Size - Senior


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 27, 2010)

1. Link - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 [YOUTUBE]FmDBLeK6toU[/YOUTUBE] 


 
   2. Time/interval - 1:02 - 1:10 plz 
   3. Type - Sig
   5. Effects - no thanks
   6. Border/stroke - no thanks

Thank you :3


----------



## Alice (Aug 27, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> Taking anymore request Alice? :33
> 
> Request: Signature
> Stock:  and
> ...





Tsukiyo said:


> whenever your ready can you do this? :33 (just dont wanna forget to post)
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...





Super Mike said:


> Text: Remember Reach
> 
> for the avatar focus on the suit, not the guy.





Aye said:


> Requesting set
> Stock
> Effects - Make it look hawt
> Borders - Any, as long as it looks nice.
> ...





TwinedBlade said:


> 1. Link -


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2010)

when your ready...alice

set make it beautiful 

border whatever fits 

effects what ever fits

on sig " One night changes everything one night will make us closer then ever before "



thanks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 29, 2010)

Alice, when you have time 

Set out of  please

Avatar centered in the girl with the broomstick

Sig with the word "Wicked" in white letters

Any effects you think will look good

Thanks you :33


----------



## Alice (Aug 29, 2010)

first one is larger but has more frames deleted; second has less colors and is smaller, but has more frames >.<


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 29, 2010)

Alice said:


> first one is larger but has more frames deleted; second has less colors and is smaller, but has more frames >.<


Thank you very much :3


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks a bunch alice!


----------



## Smiley (Aug 29, 2010)

They are absolutely smexy


----------



## Z (Aug 29, 2010)

Senior sized set

Red dotted border (not round)

Avatar focusing on Darth Vader (the guy with black helmet)


----------



## Alice (Aug 29, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> when your ready...alice
> 
> set make it beautiful
> 
> ...





ane said:


> Alice, when you have time
> 
> Set out of  please
> 
> ...





Z said:


> Senior sized set
> 
> Red dotted border (not round)
> 
> Avatar focusing on Darth Vader (the guy with black helmet)


taken these :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 31, 2010)

I would like a set exactly like this if you can do it?
*Avy simple:* 
*Sig simple: * 

Avy Just like the sample I showed you.

Stock:  (Gin's face in the middle of the page)

Size: 150x150

Border: none

Sig Just like the sample

Stock:  ( bottom of the page)

Border: none

Size: whatever you think is best

Rep and credit thank you very much


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2010)

Alice 

*Request*: set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: senior
*Border*: semi-rounded, with a border like 
*Effects*: lights and colorization
*Text*: "Ino Yamanaka" on sig (one with and another without the text, please)

Please and thank you!


----------



## Kamina (Aug 31, 2010)

Make me a 150x150 Kamina avatar and matching signature, surprise with with any Kamina images 

Thank You


----------



## Alice (Aug 31, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> I would like a set exactly like this if you can do it?
> *Avy simple:*
> *Sig simple: *
> 
> ...





David1822 said:


> Alice
> 
> *Request*: set
> *Stock*:
> ...





Kamina said:


> Make me a 150x150 Kamina avatar and matching signature, surprise with with any Kamina images
> 
> Thank You


a please would be nice or I indeed might surprise you.


No more requests taken


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry to bother you again but on the sig I don't want Ichigo I want Gin. I thought Gin was at the bottom of the page. So it's the middle not bottom thank you  Alice <3


----------



## Kamina (Sep 2, 2010)

Alice said:


> a please would be nice or I indeed might surprise you.
> 
> 
> No more requests taken



Please, sorry.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2010)

Senior Set Please
Everything is up to you with how it looks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 3, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



awesome  thanks, Alice


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 3, 2010)

thank you alicee


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



OMG, it looks awesome!! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Alice (Sep 3, 2010)

Legend said:


> Senior Set Please
> Everything is up to you with how it looks


yep taken ~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2010)

i like it thanks


----------



## Rosie (Sep 3, 2010)

When you have time Alice 

Set request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square, Solid
Effects: Light effects, I'm thinking a red-orange color scheme, but nothing too bright.
Text: "Burning for you"

Please and thank you!


----------



## Tyger (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Awice :3
Think I'm in need of a new avatar.

I have no doubts that you'll make it look nice :33

Thank yous <3


----------



## Sine (Sep 3, 2010)

alice :x

stock: 
request: avvatar
size: senior
border: nonee.
effects: white specks/effect like 
text: "shiner", white font.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 3, 2010)

alice

stock: Avy: 
Sig: 
request: Set
size: senior
border: White
effects: Whatever
text: "CP3"


----------



## Hero (Sep 4, 2010)

@Alice please take my request

*Avatar:* 
The image I want is in the bottom left corner
Border: Rounded 
Effects: (I'll let you decided but make it awesome. Very dramatic and sad )
Text: None
Stock: Link

*Signature:*


For the 1st link, I want the one with Tsunade crying saying ?Stupid Man?
For the 2nd link I want the last image on that page with Jiraiya 
Border: Rounded 
Effects: (I'll let you decided but make it awesome. Very sad and dramatic. ) Also, when you add your super amazing effects, can you make sure you mash those two images together. The thing is, I want those two images combined into one image. Perhaps you can feather them together to make them one image, then start tricking them out the way you do. 
Text: You Stupid Man
Stock: Link

And finally thank you.


----------



## Alice (Sep 5, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> When you have time Alice
> 
> Set request
> Stock:
> ...





Tyger said:


> Hey Awice :3
> Think I'm in need of a new avatar.
> 
> I have no doubts that you'll make it look nice :33
> ...





shiner said:


> alice :x
> 
> stock:
> request: avvatar
> ...





Dante10 said:


> alice
> 
> stock: Avy:
> Sig:
> ...





Are You My Tsunade said:


> @Alice please take my request
> 
> *Avatar:*
> The image I want is in the bottom left corner
> ...


taken :>


TAKING NO MORE REQUESTS


----------



## Bloo (Sep 5, 2010)

Didn't see the "No More Requests" Post until after I posted.


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks hunpek.


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't know if you're taking requests right now, so feel free to do it whenever you want 

*Request*: Set
*Border*: Rounded
*Text*: None
*Stock*: 
*Note*: I want Ino on the set only, if possible. :3
Please and thank you :33


----------



## Tyger (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh Alice it's perfect. Thank you <333


----------



## Rosie (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Alice


----------



## Lovely (Sep 9, 2010)

Stock

A *150 / 150* sized avatar, please. 

Preferably shaped like my current avy.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 9, 2010)

Set?  I've been waitin for another set from you :33

Avvy: 150x150. Border is whatever fits best :3 Focused in on both together or separately.
Sig: Curved or half-bordered border.

Text: None.
Note: Please don't make it too bright or anything too flashy where it distracts from the piece. Something colorful and fitting would be nice (:

Please and thanks ~


----------



## Hero (Sep 9, 2010)

You're fucking WONDERFUL!  I'm speechless


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 9, 2010)

Request for Alice.

Type of request - Set. Ava around Blackbeard's face. 
Stock: 
Set size - Junior. Also, make the the sig as big as possible
Border - Dotted
Effects - Whatever you think looks best/suits the image.
Text - None

Thanks, Alice. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 10, 2010)

*Request (for Alice)* Set.
*Size*: Senior 
*Borders*: Dotted or solid black (erase the sidescreen effect).
*Effects*: Whatever works for the image.
*Text*: None.
*Stock*: [].
*Sig size:* 550x479 or 518x453.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2010)

avy on each 

on sig " a promise from me to you i will protect you no matter what you say  " 


make it really pretty like this



and add anything else you think would fit if you want


----------



## Smiley (Sep 10, 2010)

*Request:* Avatar
*Size*: 150x150 & 150x200
*Borders*: Like .
*Effects*: Scan lines. The rest is up to you.
*Text*: None.
*Stock*: [].
*
Request:* SIG
*Size*: 290x340
*Borders*: Like .
*Effects*: Scan lines. The rest is up to you.
*Text*: Legacy of the 4th Hokage. And one plain if you can.
*Stock*: [].

Please and Thank you


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 11, 2010)

*Alice :33*

*Stock*

Avatar

Bottom left hand panel
Signature

Bottom panel

*Effects*
Similar to this wonderful design here

Any tweeks that you want to do with the design is welcomed and if you could add some cool orange light effects that would be awesome  Oh and I want the colour themes to yelow and orange.

*Border-* Rounded


----------



## Alice (Sep 11, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Don't know if you're taking requests right now, so feel free to do it whenever you want
> 
> *Request*: Set
> *Border*: Rounded
> ...





LovelyComplex said:


> Stock
> 
> A *150 / 150* sized avatar, please.
> 
> Preferably shaped like my current avy.





Milkshake said:


> Set?  I've been waitin for another set from you
> 
> Avvy: 150x150. Border is whatever fits best :3 Focused in on both together or separately.
> Sig: Curved or half-bordered border.
> ...





?Ryder? said:


> Request for Alice.
> 
> Type of request - Set. Ava around Blackbeard's face.
> Stock:
> ...





Solon Solute said:


> *Request (for Alice)* Set.
> *Size*: Senior
> *Borders*: Dotted or solid black (erase the sidescreen effect).
> *Effects*: Whatever works for the image.
> ...





Kazehana said:


> avy on each
> 
> on sig " a promise from me to you i will protect you no matter what you say  "
> 
> ...





苦痛 said:


> *Request:* Avatar
> *Size*: 150x150 & 150x200
> *Borders*: Like .
> *Effects*: Scan lines. The rest is up to you.
> ...





Aggressor said:


> *Alice *
> 
> *Stock*
> 
> ...


taken these >>


NO MORE REQUESTS TAKEN


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 12, 2010)

Edited my request


----------



## Kamina (Sep 13, 2010)

AWESOME

Many thanks  +rep


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Alice, such a long time 

Hopefully you're taking requests again? 

*Sig: *

Sig Text: World Class

*Av: *

You know my style so I'll leave the rest up to you. If you're not taking requests yet, no prob, get to it whenever you can =D


----------



## Smiley (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Alice, their beautiful


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 14, 2010)

It is indeed times like this, where I do not feel weird for wanting to have lustful lesbian sex with someone I don't know 

Orgasmic ~ Alice pleases once again.


----------



## Kek (Sep 14, 2010)

Set please. 

Maybe add a little color to the pic, but not too many effects. And for the avy, could I have half of each face in it? Thanks. :3


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2010)

OMG I LOVE IT


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 15, 2010)

It's absolutely amazing, thank you so much


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 15, 2010)

1. Set
   2. Size: senior.  You may crop/resize as you see fit.
   3. Border: Your choice.
   4. Effects: Your choice, but something that gives off a somber mood.
   5. Text: Sort of your choice. I'll explain this below the image...
   6. Stock: 


I do want text but I've wracked my brain trying to come up with the appropriate text and I can't come up with something short!

So I'll just tell you the message I want to see conveyed and if you can't come up with anything, you can skip the text.

The man in armor accidentally killed the girl's mother and many other innocent people, and while she forgives him for it, he is unable to forgive himself.  So I was thinking something like:

"Your hatred I could have borne... your forgiveness is tearing my heart in two."

... but it seems too long.  It could even go without text.  I trust your judgment so do what you think is appropriate.  I'm sure I'll love whatever you do.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 15, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Borders: I'd appreciate if you could do a variety, so I can see which looks best.
Effects: Lights, colourization, whatever else you think aside from these two.
Text: "Boa Hancock" (in large font), then in smaller font underneath "Pirate Empress of the Shichibukai"
Stock:


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 16, 2010)

Type of request - Set. Transparent sig please :3 
Stock: 

Set size - Senior please. The sig is too big so could you re-size it please?
 Border - No border please. 
Effects - Can you make the avatar have similar effects to this one?
​
IDK I like it and it looks simple. So not too much effects. Thanks alice. I love your work


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2010)

Request for Alice.

Type of request - set
Set size - senior
Border - Whatever your want.
Effects - Make it look beautiful.  
Text - None desired
Stock - 

Thank you in advance. :33


----------



## Alice (Sep 16, 2010)

Sin said:


> Hey Alice, such a long time
> 
> Hopefully you're taking requests again?
> 
> ...





Kek said:


> Set please.
> 
> Maybe add a little color to the pic, but not too many effects. And for the avy, could I have half of each face in it? Thanks. :3





Gaawa-chan said:


> 1. Set
> 2. Size: senior.  You may crop/resize as you see fit.
> 3. Border: Your choice.
> 4. Effects: Your choice, but something that gives off a somber mood.
> ...





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Borders: I'd appreciate if you could do a variety, so I can see which looks best.
> Effects: Lights, colourization, whatever else you think aside from these two.
> ...





Confetti said:


> Type of request - Set. Transparent sig please :3
> Stock:
> 
> Set size - Senior please. The sig is too big so could you re-size it please?
> ...





Yog-Sothoth said:


> Request for Alice.
> 
> Type of request - set
> Set size - senior
> ...


Sure gais and gals 



no more requests taken


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2010)

Alice said:


>



Thank you sooo much, Alice! I'm in love with it!


----------



## Bones (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Alice, when are you going to be open for taking request ? Or could I just post it but I know it will not be work on right away.


----------



## Z (Sep 18, 2010)

Whenever you have the time. I know you aren't taking requests at the moment, but I'm probably gonna forget to request this, so I just left it here. 

Avatar - 

Signature - 
^ The picture in the white border.

Thin black border for both ava and sig. Thank you.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello wonderful Alice
Set please

Avatar on the girl
No round borders
Whatever you want :3
If you need a better stock , tell me <3


----------



## Alice (Sep 20, 2010)

Z said:


> Whenever you have the time. I know you aren't taking requests at the moment, but I'm probably gonna forget to request this, so I just left it here.
> 
> Avatar -
> 
> ...





Sunako said:


> Hello wonderful Alice
> Set please
> 
> Avatar on the girl
> ...


Taken these

No more requests being taken


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 20, 2010)

Just what I wanted <3 Thanks so much alice. Your sets are so cool potatoes~ Will give cred +fetti points now.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2010)

Alice said:


> Awesom





Thank you for the sets.  

Though you give me the wrong link in the VM.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 20, 2010)

Mist Puppet was right to recommend you. I love it.


----------



## Bones (Sep 20, 2010)

When you are open back to taking request, can you take this request. 
Set request:
No round borders.
Make it look sexy

EDIT:
I requested this in Atlantic Storm shop, but he didn't do a good job on it. He is okay with me asking another shop.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2010)

do what ever you want just make it colorful bright retro and ex...but try to keep the quality  

effects similar to this 



and this





and *big * but cut it to their knees

avy on each girl 

on it have " would you kill for love?



thanks alice 

when ever your ready


----------



## Smiley (Sep 20, 2010)

*Request: *Set*
Size: *Senior*
Effects:
*

Make it look evil
Zoom in on him.
Add a ''fade in'' effect, like .
Could you make him overlap the image, sort of like .
*Border: *One Rounded, another like *
Text: *None.*

Stock: *

Please and Thank you Alice  I will rep you now, and when it's done since it's quite a complicated request.

(Take your time if your currently not accepting request )


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2010)

Take your time with this hun
Senior Set
Effects your choice
Text: Beasts of Fire and Lightning


----------



## Synn (Sep 22, 2010)

Whenever you are taking requests again, Alice 

*Request*: set
*Size*: senior (not too big, though)
*Stock*: []
*Effects*: make it colourful, please
*Text*: none
Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Alice (Sep 22, 2010)

OhFresh said:


> When you are open back to taking request, can you take this request.
> Set request:
> No round borders.
> Make it look sexy
> ...





Kagura said:


> do what ever you want just make it colorful bright retro and ex...but try to keep the quality
> 
> effects similar to this
> 
> ...





苦痛 said:


> *Request: *Set*
> Size: *Senior*
> Effects:
> *
> ...





Legend said:


> Take your time with this hun
> Senior Set
> Effects your choice
> Text: Beasts of Fire and Lightning





David1822 said:


> Whenever you are taking requests again, Alice
> 
> *Request*: set
> *Size*: senior (not too big, though)
> ...


these and that's it ~

no more requests being taken now : C


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, I love it!! pek

Need to spread


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 25, 2010)

Just an avy please

Border: none and whatever else you want



rep and credit. thank you


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Alicepek


----------



## Smiley (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you very much Alice


----------



## Bones (Sep 25, 2010)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I love you....lol....But seriously, well done. Thanks and I appreciate it. Reps+


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2010)

owww perfect  


but where the words.....

would you kill for love


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 25, 2010)

150x150.
Dotted Avvy ; rounded sig.

pls and thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 25, 2010)

Requesting Alice.
Set request.
*Avatar:* 
*Signature:* 
*Border:* Your choice.
*Text:* On the sig, 'Other M'
*Size:* A 150x150 and 150x200 avatar, and the size for the signature is up to you.


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2010)

Kagura said:


> owww perfect
> 
> 
> but where the words.....
> ...


Riiiight. Forgot it >>


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2010)

Alice said:


> Riiiight. Forgot it >>



its ok XD when i make things i forget too XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hero (Sep 25, 2010)

Avatar 

The image I want is the first image on the page
Border: Slightly Rounded 
Effects: (I'll let you decided but make it awesome. Very dramatic and sad in order to give honor to the Ame Orphans )
Text: None
Stock: Link

Signature: 

Border: Slightly Rounded 
Effects: (I'll let you decided but make it awesome to honor the Ame Orphans. However, make this one sad, but more on the happy side. Make it epic =D ) 
Text: WE?LL ALL COME HOME
Stock: Link

And finally thank you

Oh and don't forget to also make a senior avatar like you did last time.


----------



## Rubi (Sep 26, 2010)

Set please, Alice.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Border: anything as long as it's not dotted.
effects: not too girly. The rest is up to you
Text: "One hell of a Christmas eve" please use a nice font. Somehing that fits

Avatar focused on either Ciel (the guy with the eyepatch) or Sebastian (the butler) or both of them.

Thank you very much~


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy please
> 
> Border: none and whatever else you want
> 
> ...





Milkshake said:


> 150x150.
> Dotted Avvy ; rounded sig.
> 
> pls and thanks





Atlantic Storm said:


> Requesting Alice.
> Set request.
> *Avatar:*
> *Signature:*
> ...





Are You My Tsunade said:


> Avatar
> 
> The image I want is the first image on the page
> Border: Slightly Rounded
> ...





Viscaria said:


> Set please, Alice.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


these ones <3~

no more requests taken now


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hai guys!

I would like a set please

Stock: 

Avy and Sig in Dotted Borders. Sig Size:550px ? 400px

Pretty much just trans/clear it up. If you could add some of that amazing SSj2 Gohan lighting it would be nice.

Thanks a bunch! <3  pek


----------



## Smiley (Sep 29, 2010)

Request Type- Set
Stock- {}
Size- Senior
Border- Dotted and Rounded please.
Effects- Up too you.
Text- None thanks.
Take your time Alice, thanks.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 29, 2010)

Alice said, no more request right now guys.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 30, 2010)

You can still request she just isn't doing the requests until the next batch, read OP.


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

Someone is butthurt.


Alice Senior Set Please


Work your magic on it.


----------



## Alice (Sep 30, 2010)

Guys please, no need for anything dramatic here. I will attend to every request, but it's a good idea to tone down with posting since I haven't completed first batch yet due to technical issues.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 1, 2010)

1. Type of request - set
2. Set size - senior
3. Border - rounded
4. Effects - if you want to add some to make it look better, go ahead
5. Text - do not want text
6. Stock -


----------



## Kisame (Oct 1, 2010)

Can I have the text in this picture replaced with _Shark_ [not Italic, and with any decent font]



Thanks.


----------



## Alice (Oct 2, 2010)

*I'm not taking more requests due to technical problems. 

Please do not post.*


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 2, 2010)

WHY CAN'T I HAVE SEX WITH YOU 

thank you  so epic. so shiny. so Alice.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you Alice, their awesome.


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2010)

Perfect


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 3, 2010)

God Alice just have my kids already.


Amazing job as always. Thank you


----------



## Alice (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry for the delay everyone, my laptop was on the verge of death >,<



Anyway I'm taking requests again


----------



## Synn (Oct 6, 2010)

Alice said:


> Sorry for the delay everyone, my laptop was on the verge of death >,<



It's okay, take your time.  And thanks for letting us know.


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

set
senior
any borders
i trust your taste, make it simple
no text

thanks alice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2010)

Senior sized set request

Stock -  
Borders - Like 
Avatar size - 150x200
Signature size - Like 
Effects - Whatever works best


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 6, 2010)

Alice, can I request again? My last set was fa-bu-lous 

If so, here it is:

Senior sized set request; 2 avatars, one sig [if possible]




Avatar size: 150x150
Signature: Nothing too big, kinda 
Effects - whatever you like


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 6, 2010)

set 150x200 and 150x150 avy on each



on sig "just us girls "

make it cute and bright but not TOO bright :33

semi round white border with gray outline

like this  but semi rounded


----------



## Rosie (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome back Alice 

Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded for sig, Square for the avie
Effects: Lights, but nothing too bright
Text: "Please be mine. Stay with me tonight"

Thanks!


----------



## Rubi (Oct 7, 2010)

. Thank you so much, Alice. I absolutely love it. It's perfect~

I understand. Technical problems are a bitch. My laptop hangs all the time .

Thanks and sorry for any trouble.


----------



## Kizaru (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll be your 6th request! I can wait. :33
Think you can do something with this? 


Do whatever you think works best.. something similar to the last one you did for me. :33 

You can cut out the guy facing back. Oh yeah and the text 'Legend of the Galactic Heroes' somewhere on there. Thanks.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 7, 2010)

ALIIIIICCCEEE :33

Stock[]
Request Type- Set
Size- Senior
Effect- Entirely up to you,  something that reflects Hitsugaya's cold personality. Not too many effects too and preferrably with no scan lines.
Border- Rounded and another layout that is just squared without a border.
Text- Toshiro Hitsugaya in big font with small font under it saying 10th Division Captain

THANK YOU


----------



## Alice (Oct 7, 2010)

Frango said:


> set
> senior
> any borders
> i trust your taste, make it simple
> ...





Darth Nihilus said:


> Senior sized set request
> 
> Stock -
> Borders - Like
> ...





Milkshake said:


> Alice, can I request again? My last set was fa-bu-lous
> 
> If so, here it is:
> 
> ...





Kagura said:


> set 150x200 and 150x150 avy on each
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rosie said:


> Welcome back Alice
> 
> Set Request
> Stock:
> ...





Kizaru said:


> I'll be your 6th request! I can wait.
> Think you can do something with this?
> 
> 
> ...





Aggressor said:


> ALIIIIICCCEEE
> 
> Stock[]
> Request Type- Set
> ...


Taken these <3


No more requests are currently accepted


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2010)

I know you arent taking any requests, im posting so ill be 1st in line when tiy do.

Senior Set
Any effects you deem necessary and looks good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 8, 2010)

Just as a heads up, I edited my post


----------



## Rosie (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Alice


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 10, 2010)

Oooooh Alice


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 10, 2010)

ohhh WOW I LOVE IT  

will wear after this defiantly XD


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2010)

Whenever you are taking requests again, Alice 

*Request*: set (can I have an avatar of each girl, please?)
*Size*: senior
*Stock*: []
*Effects*: up to you 
*Text*: none
Please and thank you. :33


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2010)

Request for Alice.  

Stock:  or  Depending on which one would be better to work with for you.
Request Type: Set
Size: Senior
Effects: Make it gorgeous.  
Border: Whatever you believe looks best.
Text: None

Notes:  If neither of those are good just tell me.


----------



## rice (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks alice  better than what i expected


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks a bunch. I'll rep after I'm off of my cockblock hour <3


----------



## Wez ★ (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm not sure if you're taking requests yet but for whenever you are... :33

Request: Set.
Stock:
Size: Senior.
Effects: Work your magic. 
Border: Work your magic again. 
Text in sig: "That's right, bitches; I got a crossbow!"

If that's not good enough to work with since I know the picture is awkward for a sig, then the same request but use  and have the text say "Cougar."

It's entirely up to you! Much love. :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 10, 2010)

This is for whenever you are ready to take requests again Alice 

Type of request - Avatar
Set size - 150x200
Border - No border
Effects - I trust your taste
Stock - 

Mucho thanks Alice.


----------



## Z (Oct 11, 2010)

Set from this, just cut out the top part where it says One Piece, and where it says coloring by Natalya-Ru

Border type -


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd like a set from this, please.



I trust you'll know what to do


----------



## Aiku (Oct 11, 2010)

Request: Set

Stock: 

Details: I would like junior and senior avatars.

Border: Dotted

Make it beautiful


----------



## Alice (Oct 11, 2010)

Legend said:


> I know you arent taking any requests, im posting so ill be 1st in line when tiy do.
> 
> Senior Set
> Any effects you deem necessary and looks good.





Synn said:


> Whenever you are taking requests again, Alice
> 
> *Request*: set (can I have an avatar of each girl, please?)
> *Size*: senior
> ...





Yog-Sothoth said:


> Request for Alice.
> 
> Stock:  or  Depending on which one would be better to work with for you.
> Request Type: Set
> ...





Wez ★ said:


> I'm not sure if you're taking requests yet but for whenever you are...
> 
> Request: Set.
> Stock:
> ...





Mist Puppet said:


> This is for whenever you are ready to take requests again Alice
> 
> Type of request - Avatar
> Set size - 150x200
> ...





Z said:


> Set from this, just cut out the top part where it says One Piece, and where it says coloring by Natalya-Ru
> 
> Border type -





Pintsize said:


> I'd like a set from this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> I trust you'll know what to do





Aiku said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


taken these ~

No more requests are being accepted


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2010)

when your ready alice (i just like being first in line XD) 

set just take out the words from the top

150x200, 150x150 and  and 140x170  on each girl 

do effects it like last time 

bright colorful cute BUT not TOO BRIGHT ex..

same border as last time

on sig "don't worry just follow me and you will always be safe I promise "  in small text



remember WHEN you r ready alice 

i can wait 

and i will rep you twice


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2010)

Requesting a set when you have the time: 

Set Size - Senior

Borders - Try as many as you can

Effects - Whatever you think works

Stock -


----------



## Bleach (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it ok to request even if you are not accepting at the time ;o? I wanna be in line like Kagura hehe .

Anyways, I just want a set:

Size: Senior
Border: Any
Text: None or you can put anything you want as long as it fits lol.
Effects: Whatever looks good
Image: Ok well I know this isn't a good stock but is it possible for you to do anything with it? If not, I can give you something else but I just would like to know if it'd work or not :S. It's quite big xD.


Thanks!


----------



## Rubi (Oct 15, 2010)

Set please, Alice. When you have the time.


size: senior
Text: "How many times have I sworn to myself that I will sacrifice anything just for peace? But despite your evilness, it was you who sacrificed the most"
Border: half rounded
The rest is up to you. Thanks so much.


----------



## Alice (Oct 15, 2010)

Kagura said:


> when your ready alice (i just like being first in line XD)
> 
> set just take out the words from the top
> 
> ...





Eternity said:


> Requesting a set when you have the time:
> 
> Set Size - Senior
> 
> ...





Bleach said:


> Is it ok to request even if you are not accepting at the time ;o? I wanna be in line like Kagura hehe .
> 
> Anyways, I just want a set:
> 
> ...





Viscaria said:


> Set please, Alice. When you have the time.
> 
> 
> size: senior
> ...


Taken :3

No more requests are being accepted atm.


----------



## Z (Oct 15, 2010)

*explodes from epicness*


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2010)

I love it!! Thanks! pek


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 15, 2010)

I love it Alice 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Wez ★ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you, Alice. You're great.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 16, 2010)

Guys, Alice isn't accepting anymore requests.

*Was just about to make a request himself*


----------



## Alice (Oct 17, 2010)

Please refrain from asking so many avatars in set further on ~


----------



## Eternity (Oct 17, 2010)

Its awesome! 

Will use it on another forum, but will credit you and link to your shop.


----------



## Mozu (Oct 17, 2010)

When you have the time, please~ It looks like the last line-up was filled, but I may be blind. 

_Note: Spoilers for Bleach ch 421 and recent, do not click if perusing and you don't want to see.  _ 


*1. Type of request* - set
*2. Set size* - senior, 550 wide on the sig
*3. Border* - squared or half-rounded. _no_ dotted border, anything else is fine. 
*4. Effects* - blue, gray, white - cool tones basically would be preferable. gold light effects are fine though if you decide to use. 
*5. Text *- for sig, "Farewell, Ichigo" 
*6. Stock* - : the dimension is not so great for 150x150, so you can center it more left. Or you can do a split-screen type of thing if you want. Whatever works best for you. 
 , with smaller box image worked in of .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2010)

sorry  

but i love it thanks soo much


----------



## Bleach (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome but is it possible to take that guy out from the back XD. He looks like a creeper lol


----------



## Rubi (Oct 17, 2010)

It's so beautiful, Alice! Thanks so much.

I'll be wearing it in like a week if you don't mind.


----------



## Rosie (Oct 18, 2010)

Set request when you're ready Alice

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square, Solid
Effects: Light effects, but please nothing too bright. I would rather it not be too colorful.
Text: "I'll take back what I said...I promise to be good...if only you wouldn't cry"

Please and thank you


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 18, 2010)

The effects only make it funnier. 

Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2010)

Senior Set Please

All effects are up to you
Text: The Flames of Hope


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 18, 2010)

* Request Type- Set
    * Worker- Alice
    * Stock- 
    * Size- Senior
    * Border- white


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

Request for set

Worker- Alice



*Avatar
*
Of the blue haired guy with the lolipop's in his mouth.

Border- black and white

No effects

*
Signature*

Border-Black and white

I would like the words removed from the top right.

No effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2010)

Request for set-Alice.
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: whatever you think would look nice

Please and thank you

i forgot, sorry alice


----------



## rice (Oct 19, 2010)

can i has a senior set pweez? 

any borders as long as there is one  make it simple, i trust your taste  make it elegantly beautifull


----------



## Alice (Oct 19, 2010)

Mozu said:


> When you have the time, please~ It looks like the last line-up was filled, but I may be blind.
> 
> _Note: Spoilers for Bleach ch 421 and recent, do not click if perusing and you don't want to see.  _
> 
> ...





Rosie said:


> Set request when you're ready Alice
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...





Legend said:


> Senior Set Please
> 
> All effects are up to you
> Text: The Flames of Hope





Dante10 said:


> * Request Type- Set
> * Worker- Alice
> * Stock-
> * Size- Senior
> * Border- white





Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> Worker- Alice
> 
> ...





Judecious said:


> Request for set-Alice.
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Dotted
> ...





Frango said:


> can i has a senior set pweez?
> 
> any borders as long as there is one  make it simple, i trust your taste  make it elegantly beautifull


taken these

no more requests are being accepted till done with those taken


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow Alice, you've got a busy shop here 

Need any help?
(As long as I can still request here )


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 20, 2010)

I understand you aren't currently taking requests, I'd just like to post mine up so it's here whenever you get the time. No rush here  Every avatar and set I've ever gotten has been from you, and you should[hopefully?] know that I'll rep you when I'm not sealed, but currently I'm repsealed so whenever you complete my request assuming it'l take about a week or more, I'll rep you then :33 Request in spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Type of request* - Set

*Set size* - Senior. For the sig just make it longer than it is tall. I trust ya.

*Border* - search google for Grunge Border. Anything borderline that is okay with me, I just don't want a flat square, so if you want to make some parts transparent, so long as it looks good I don't mind.

*Effects* - The stock I'm providing you with has a green background. I'd like the green switched with blue. If you're not sure which hue of blue just go for a darker shade, just blue.

*Text* - For the avatar: "Echo" in the same or very similar font as my avatar right now. I'm sure by now you see my taste is a bit on the abstract side of things such as font and border design, so anything you think I would like would be great. For the signature I'd like these words to be sort of spaced out, kind of fading but still readable. "Gamer, Writer, Artist, Echo" And if you could I'd like the word Echo to stand out more, more centered.

*Stock* - 


That should do it! I really look forward to the finished project. You have yet to disappoint me


----------



## Alice (Oct 23, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Wow Alice, you've got a busy shop here
> 
> Need any help?
> (As long as I can still request here )


No, thanks


----------



## Synn (Oct 23, 2010)

Alice 

*Request*: set
*Size*: senior
*Stock*: []
*Effects*: up to you 
*Text*: on sig "Mara Jade" (can I have one with and another without the text, please?)
Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Alice (Oct 23, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I understand you aren't currently taking requests, I'd just like to post mine up so it's here whenever you get the time. No rush here  Every avatar and set I've ever gotten has been from you, and you should[hopefully?] know that I'll rep you when I'm not sealed, but currently I'm repsealed so whenever you complete my request assuming it'l take about a week or more, I'll rep you then  Request in spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'll put it in a queue then :>


----------



## Wez ★ (Oct 23, 2010)

Requesting a set if we can request again, Alice? :33
Stock: Avy -  Sig - 
Size: Senior
Border: Whatever you think looks best.
Effects: Again, whatever you think looks best, you're the pro!
Text: None.

Much love, Alice! pek


----------



## Rosie (Oct 23, 2010)

The colors are perfect! Thanks so much


----------



## Mozu (Oct 23, 2010)

Love it.  Thanks for doing no borders. It does look better that way, so thank you~ 

Sorry about the crap quality btw. I couldn't find a digital hq version :/


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

Requestie O' Dear Alice-chan ~

Senior Size Me.
Dotted bordered.





Text (sig): no matter what you say about love,
i keep coming back for more


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2010)

alice just make it orgasmice and bright but not TOO BRIGHT 

on the sig  " as the clock shatters these invisible barriers our desire for each other unleashes " 

avy on each just 150x150 

same border as last time


----------



## Judecious (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you alice.


----------



## rice (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks hun pek


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 23, 2010)

1. Type of request - set. transparency sig. remove the floating heads too, and can you remove the nipples lmao. the art is great but the nipples aren't. 
   2. Set size - senior. 
   3. Border - No border thank you. :}
   4. Effects - The effects that you did with my last set.. I really liked that one. It was simple and it had stripes.


Alice said:


>



No text.
   6. Stock -  | 
I always love your sets alice :3 thanks!


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2010)

Request:  A set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Whatever you think looks best.
Effects: Could you make it super awesome?  I want to keep this one forever.  
Text: None.


----------



## Alice (Oct 24, 2010)

Synn said:


> Alice
> 
> *Request*: set
> *Size*: senior
> ...





Wez ★ said:


> Requesting a set if we can request again, Alice?
> Stock: Avy -  Sig -
> Size: Senior
> Border: Whatever you think looks best.
> ...





Milkshake said:


> Requestie O' Dear Alice-chan ~
> 
> Senior Size Me.
> Dotted bordered.
> ...





Kagura said:


> alice just make it orgasmice and bright but not TOO BRIGHT
> 
> on the sig  " as the clock shatters these invisible barriers our desire for each other unleashes "
> 
> ...





Confetti said:


> 1. Type of request - set. transparency sig. remove the floating heads too, and can you remove the nipples lmao. the art is great but the nipples aren't.
> 2. Set size - senior.
> 3. Border - No border thank you. :}
> 4. Effects - The effects that you did with my last set.. I really liked that one. It was simple and it had stripes.
> ...





Eternal Fail said:


> Request:  A set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Whatever you think looks best.
> ...


will take care of these ~


No more requests are being accepted


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 24, 2010)

Mine is included also?


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2010)

I wanna be the 1st in the next round of request


Senior Set
Effects up to you
Text:Black Rose


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 30, 2010)

if you haven't started my request yet.. I was wondering if you would cover the nipples, instead. thanks :3


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 30, 2010)

Second of the next requests c: but i was wondering if I could just request a set from you and let you pick out the stock? 

i was wanting a Higurashi; When They Cry, but I can't find good stocks


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 30, 2010)

I would like this trans-ed plz?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2010)

Set for Alice:

Type of request -  Set

Set size - Senior

Border type - 

Effects - I trust you so I'll leave the effects up to you. 

Text - Avalon 

Subtext- Death to all who oppose us.

Stock -


----------



## Judecious (Nov 1, 2010)

Alice

Type-Set(Senior)
Borders-dotted
Stock-


----------



## Hero (Nov 3, 2010)

Avatar 

The image I want is the one with Gaara
Border: Just like Judecious' current border. Square and dashed
Effects: (I'll let you decided but make it awesome. Very dramatic because it's a war so I want it to capture that essence. However can you make the colors like a blood red and silver? )
Text: I want the text that is currently in the picture
Stock: Link

Signature:  (I want the first image on that page)
Border: Make the borders like you did for Mozu's avatar 
Effects: (I'll let you decide but make it awesome to capture the feelings of war. However can you make the color scheme blood red and silver. ) 
Text: It's coming for the first time since they were born. They will experience...WAR! (If that text is too much, just put "They will experience...WAR!") 
Stock: Link

P.S., can you make the size senior? Thanks 

And finally thank you


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 4, 2010)

3000th post, also requesting a set

*Stock: *
*Size: *150x150*
Border: *Partially rounded with solid border (if you need more clarification, VM me)
*Text: *None

*Signature stock: *

Your pick on what to do with the sig. As long as it looks good. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 5, 2010)

*Type of request -* A birthday set! 
*Set size -* Senior set, please. Could you make a 150x200 avatar as well?
*Border -* Similar to the stock's border.
*Effects -* Whatever suits the design.
*Text -* For both the avatar and signature, a single "A" in a suitably stylised font would be great.
*Stock -* 
*Desired image -* I'd like the avatar to focus on her face, although the signature can be whatever is most complimentary. I'd like the design to keep the playing card feel to it, if possible, as well.

Thank you! pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 7, 2010)

Request for avatar gif

Stock- 

Border- Black and White

1:03-1:05

Till where it stops showing the blue haired girl.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 7, 2010)

> 1. Type of request - set, ava, sig, transparency
> 2. Set size - senior/junior, and any other specific sizes if you want sig of special proportions.
> 3. Border - rounded, no border, dotted, solid, gradient, etc. It would be a good idea to post an image of border you'd like.
> 4. Effects - State features (for example, colorization, grain, pattern). It goes for both effects and lack of effects, i.e. If you don't want any effects state so.
> ...



1. Set
2. Senior size
3. Do whichever you think would look best. Take your time 
4. Same as 3rd
5. No text 
6.


EDIT : No more requests are being accepted?

We are all

Doooomed


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 8, 2010)

Alice would like you all to know that her internet is shot. Her phone can't get her on NF without it crashing, so she wants you all to be patient with your requests while she gets it fixed.

Or fix it for her for free


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know, Justin.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the update 

I was going to go to another shop but I'll wait, I hope she got my updated request on her PMs! D:


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2010)

Just cancel my order thanks.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 11, 2010)

Just forget mine then


----------

